# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #4002 Κόμβος MaxFuels, Περιστέρι

## maxfuels

Ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες με το ΒΒ ( awmn 616-4002 ).
O Κόμβος είναι up και εξυπηρετεί από την 1η ημέρα τους παρακάτω clients :

1.	Davidcas
2.	msofos
3.	Maxjr
4.	Montechristos
5.	Openhaimer
6.	Maxfuels

Και αναμένονται τις επόμενες ημέρες 4 ακόμα νέες συνδέσεις.

Να ευχαριστήσω εκ μέρους όλων τον *Mod του Συλλόγου Β52* για την αμέριστη βοήθεια που πρόσφερε για την καλή λειτουργία του κόμβου, και του ΒΒ.

Υπηρεσίες :Ο κόμβος ( awmn-4002 ) προσφέρει στους clients αλλά και σε όσους ακόμα επιθυμούν την δυνατότητα άμεσης επικοινωνίας με *Dc-Hub στην διεύθυνση 10.42.48.66* όλο το 24ωρο.

Απόδοση Ip
Οσοι χρήστες ενδιαφέρονται να συνδεθούν στον κόμβο ως Clients, πρέπει να αποστείλουν PM, για την απόδοση Στατικής διεύθυνσης .

Υποστήριξη.
Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS, για τυχόν διακοπές ηλ.ρεύματος.

----------


## Cha0s

Συγχαρητήρια!

Άντε σύντομα και 2ο bb-link  ::

----------


## msofos

Καλημέρα. 
Εξαίρετη δουλειά κύριοι...

Υστερα από αναμονή μηνών, αφού δεν έπιανα κανένα κόμβο, παραλίγο να παραιτηθώ, ώσπου έγινε ο κόμβος του maxfuels και το link με τον b52.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα σερφάρω στο AWMN, επιτέλους...

Μπράβο σας.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Counter - Strike time is here... 

Μπράβο max...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Καλορίζικος ο κόμβος!

Πέρνα τις υπηρεσίες σου στο http://www.awmn/services και τις IPs στο http://www.awmn/services/whois

Αντε και πολλούς πελάτες στο AP!

----------


## maxfuels

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Το απόγευμα θα καταχωρήσω στις υπηρεσίες http://www.awmn/services και το Dc Hub του κόμβου. Στο http://www.awmn/services/whois εχω ηδη καταχωρήσει τα στοιχεία.

Δεν επαναπαυομαι φυσικά στο ενα ΒΒ και ειμαι διαθέσιμος για το επόμενο  ::  

Ακούω προτάσεις για δοκιμές.

----------


## stean_202

Καλορίζικος και από μένα  ::  !

----------


## thdim

Καλορίζικος φίλε μου!!! συνέχισε δυνατά (keep linking)  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 
Οι ευθύνες τωρα μεγαλώνουν αλλα ορεξη υπάρχει. 
 ::

----------


## kontak

Καλοριζικος maxfuels και απο μενα και φυσικα σου ευχομαι νεα bb link......συντομα!!!  ::   ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Καλορίζικος.  ::  
Άντε και γρήγορα και δυναμικά με πιο πολλά BackBone Links !!!

----------


## B52

> Καλορίζικος.  
> Άντε και γρήγορα και δυναμικά με πιο πολλά BackBone Links !!!


Εσενα περιμενα να γραψεις... και να ηξερες πως σε βλεπει ?  ::

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Πόσο??? Πόσο ???

----------


## B52

Ισα με κανα 2 κιλα db  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Γεια χαρά. Max καλορίζικος και από εμένα και ευχαριστούμε για όλα. Και απ’ ότι βλέπω πετάει η ομάδα !!!!! χα χα χα χα χα. Άντε και σύντομα Αx .  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stafan

Καλορίζικος Σίμο και πάντα με όρεξη!

----------


## maxfuels

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ευχομαι και για εσένα ... καλές Διαδρομές ασύρματες αλλά και αγωνιστικές  ::

----------


## berdux

re maxfuels den kanoume tpt na paroume kanena dns ?  :: , to styl maiden.maxfuels.awmn... ante na dw kinitopoihseis  :: 

*********** Αν θελεις σε παρακαλω γραφε με ελληνικα ***********

b52.

----------


## maxfuels

Τα τελευταια νέα του κόμβου επειτα απο την λειτουργία 7 ημερών :

 ::  Στους 8 εχουν φτάσει οι clients του κόμβου, ενω αναμένονται ακόμα 2 νεες συνδέσεις.

 ::  Το Dc Hub : -= AWMN 4002 =- Λειτουργεί στην *Ip = 10.42.48.66* 
Λειτουργεί ολο το 24ωρο και εξυπηρετεί εως τωρα 30 users.

 ::  Τeam Speak Server στον κόμβο, για την καλύτερη δυνατή εξυπηρέτηση των Clients.

 ::  *Maiden*.... ολα θελουν τον χρόνο τους Υπομονή...

----------


## ShadowCaster

Άσε τα cs και βάλε dns... Ακούς εκεί αφήνει τους client χωρίς dns φτου σου...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Καλορίζικος, πάντα όρθιος και καλό κουράγιο  :: 

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, στο σημείο που λες


> Υπηρεσίες :Ο κόμβος ( awmn-4002 ) προσφέρει στους clients αλλά και σε όσους ακόμα επιθυμούν δωρεάν την δυνατότητα άμεσης επικοινωνίας με Dc-Hub στην διεύθυνση 10.42.48.66 όλο το 24ωρο.


 σβήσε το δωρεάν. Δεν ζήτησε κανείς χρήματα για κάτι τέτοιο μέχρι τώρα (από όσο ξέρω και ελπίζω να ξέρω σωστά...)  ::

----------


## maxfuels

ooxxxx  ::  sorry ... πατατααααα ακους εκει Δωρεαν ! Οτι πάρεις 100 ...χεχεχεχε  ::  ( Οκ το διόρθωσα σε ευχαριστω πολύ )

Shadowcaster εσυ εισαι πραγματικός ποιητής. Το 2ο καλύτερο που εχω ακούσει εδω μέσα. Το 1ο ειναι ( Ερωτα μου τοκογλύφε ΓΛΥΦΕ το κορμί μου ΓΛΥΦΕ ! )  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

LOL ακου τον shadowcaster θελω DNS,χαχα, οκ οκ περιμενω ολα με τον καιρο τους τεσπα ο Maiden ειμαι επιτελους δικο μου account στο forum ;p[/list]

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ θα το κανονίσουμε.

----------


## maxfuels

::  Επειτα απο το επιτυχημένο 1ο ΒΒ Link που πραγματοποιήθηκε με ( 616 - 4002 ) Β52, σειρά εχει το 2ο ΒΒ που θα επιχειρήσουμε με το Node: #1974 "tlogic". Το 2ο ΒΒ θεωρείται οφέλιμο για τους Clients της ευρύτερης περιοχής του Περιστερίου, εφόσον είναι σε μικρή απόσταση απο τον κόμβο. Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γίνουν ολες οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες για την καλύτερη δυνατή επικοινωνία.

 ::  Αρκετά χρήσιμες αποδείχτηκαν τελικά οι υπηρεσίες
*Dc Hub* = 10.42.48.66
*Team Speak Server* = 10.42.48.66

εφόσον βρήκαν μεγάλη ανταπόκριση τόσο στους Clients του κόμβου οσο και στους επισκέπτες. Για τον λόγο αυτό στήθηκε ακόμα ενας Server που εξυπηρετεί αυτές και μόνο τις υπηρεσίες ολο το 24ωρο.

----------


## berdux

Ναι αλλα DNS ακομα δεν εχουμε 


ποπο να δω ποτε θα με πλακωσεις στο ξυλο ;p

----------


## PrettyMaids

τα νεβρα μου με το auto login παλι με λαθος account ποσταρα τεσπα ξερετε ποιος ειμαι ;p

----------


## maxfuels

> Ναι αλλα DNS ακομα δεν εχουμε 
> 
> 
> ποπο να δω ποτε θα με πλακωσεις στο ξυλο ;p


Δεν εχω καταλάβει ακόμα τι αλλο θελεις απο την ζωή σου...
Κατ αρχήν εχει βαλει και 2 nick μεσα στο Φορουμ.
Καθημερινά κατεβάζεις οτι share βρεις μπροστά σου. ( απορώ που τα αποθηκεύεις. ) 
Οταν μπαίνεις στο Dc Hub ολοι τρεχουν να σωθούν γιατι αν αρχίσεις να μιλάς δεν σταματάς, εκτος και αν θελεις να πάς για μπάσκετ ( ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και αυτό ).

Τωρα ξεκίνησες νεο βιολί και με κυνηγάς και μεσα στο φόρουμ....

Το απόγευμα θα κανουμε meeting για να δούμε πως να σε βραχυκυκλώσουμε.
Τέλος για να κλείσω, την μικρή παρουσίαση για εσένα και να μάθει ο κόσμος τι άμαρτωλή ιστορία είσαι θελω να σε ρωτήσω : Αυτό το πιάτο το 120άρι ετσι και φύγει πάνω απο την ταράτσα τι θα συμβεί ; 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Ακόμα δεν έχει dns???? Μα καλά τι θα γίνει με σένα ε? Τι κομβουχος της κακιάς ώρας είσαι εσύ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Ακόμα δεν έχει dns???? Μα καλά τι θα γίνει με σένα ε? Τι κομβουχος της κακιάς ώρας είσαι εσύ...


Ασε το ... CS ... βάλε DNS ...  ::  ( ShadowCaster)

----------


## PrettyMaids

Το οτι οταν μιλαω δε σταματαω μου το εχουν πει πολοι, τεσπα, με εβαλεσ blacklist οποτε δε ξαναλεω τπτ (οσο αντεξω), απλα θα σου πω πως εχω μονο 20αρη δισκο... κ τελος αν το πιατο φιγει 8α κοπανισει πανω σου κ 8α το φχαριστιθω, εκτος αν μου δωσεις DNS κ το στιρικσω καλα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 


αντε αντε αντε DNS τωρα ;p

καλα ειναι το πιο ηλιθιο post που εχω κανει

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε ολους.

 ::  Παρακαλώ ολοι Clients να αποστείλουν με πμ τις Mac Address που χρησιμοποιούν για να συνδεθούν στον κόμβο το αργότερο εως και την Κυριακή 10-04-05. Απο Δευτέρα 11-04-05 θα ενεργοποιηθεί Mac Filter.

----------


## maxfuels

Στον Server του κόμβου που λειτουργεί ολο το 24ωρο προστέθηκε ακόμα μια υπηρεσία ( Shoutcast Server ). Μουσική με τραγούδια ( 70΄s - 80

----------


## Cha0s

Μία διορθωσούλα μόνο,

Shou*tc*ast είναι το Service  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Σωστή η παρατήρηση  ::  

Επηρεάστηκα απο το παλαιό παιχνίδι North & South ... χαχαχαχα.
Και μιας που το αναφέραμε για κανε ενα τεστ να μου πεις την γνώμη σου.

----------


## Cha0s

Είμαι στην δουλειά τώρα και μπαίνω με VPN στο σπίτι οπότε δεν είναι για πολλά πολλά  ::

----------


## maxfuels

::  Υπενθυμίζω στους clients του κόμβου οτι πρέπει να αποστείλουν με pm τις mac ....Απο Δευτέρα 11-05-2005 πρόσβαση θα εχουν ΜΟΝΟΝ οσοι τις εχουν αποστείλει.

 ::  To Σάββατο 09-05-2005 πιθανότατα θα γίνουν καποιες διακοπές στον κόμβο, λόγω εργασιών.

 ::  Το BB Link με Tlogik αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί τις προσεχείς ημέρες.

----------


## B52

> Το BB Link με Tlogik αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί τις προσεχείς ημέρες.


Α! ειναι και αυτο το ειχα ξεχασει.....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
>   Το BB Link με Tlogik αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθεί τις προσεχείς ημέρες.
> 
> 
> Α! ειναι και αυτο το ειχα ξεχασει.....



 ::  Καλά ετοίμασε το φορητό και ελα να ζυγίσουμε το ΒΒ

----------


## B52

Το ποτε θα με σουταρει η Αννα δεν ξερω.....  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Το ποτε θα με σουταρει η Αννα δεν ξερω.....


χμμμμ... να ξέρεις.... οχι οτι θελω να σε απειλήσω δηλαδή... αλλά εαν μέχρι το Σάββατο στις 11 το πρωι δεν εχεις εμφανιστεί τότε θα δώσω στην δημοσιότητα ( Στην Αννα ) κάποια στοιχεία... (  ::  χεχεχεχε )

----------


## B52

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> 


Απο την γνωστή διαφήμιση.....

¨ Μπορώ να εχω με 2 euro το μήνα: *ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ , ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ , ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΞΥΡΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΕΜΑ ;;;;* ¨

Απάντηση: και φυσικά παιδί μου μπορείς !

Τωρα πέφτει σαν ατάκα και το γέλιο.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το Σάββατο 09/05/2005 ολοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία το 2ο ΒΒ του κόμβου 
( Tlogic - maxfuels ). Για αλλη μια φορά η συμβολή του Β52 επαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο στην πραγματοποίηση του Link και τον ευχαριστώ.
Κάποιες μικρές λεπτομέρειες για την βέλτιστη λήψη του σήματος θα ολοκληρωθούν τις αμέσως επόμενες ημέρες.

Η διαδρομή απο και πρός τον κόμβο διαμορφώνεται ως εξής : 

 ::  *Koem <->Tlogik <-> Maxfuels <-> B52*

----------


## maxfuels

Από την Δευτέρα 18/4/2005 στο AP του κόμβου ενεργοποιήθηκε Mac Filter.
Πρόσβαση εχουν οσοι clients εχουν αποστείλει τις Mac Address.

----------


## stafan

Σίμο, μπάς και τελικά το χρησιμοποιείς αυτό το booster που λές  ::   ::  
Επειδή τελευταία όλο προβλήματα σύνδεσης βλέπω στο AP, έχω γίνει μπαλάκι απο το 6 στο 7 στο 8  ::  είπα να κάνω ένα scan στην ταράτσα μου με laptop και την ενσωματωμένη στην οθόνη κεραιούλα και είδα ότι μου έρχεσαι με 70 dbm!
Αυτό σημαίνει με δεδομένο απόσταση 4km (FSL 112 db) και την ενίσχυση της κεραιούλας μου στα 3db ότι αν έχεις EIRP x
τότε ισχύει x-112= -70-3 οπότε x= 39dbm δηλαδή 80 φορές περισσότερο απο το νόμιμο (20dbm).

Ελπίζω να κάνεις "δοκιμές" και σύντομα να επανέλθεις στα σωστά όρια γιατί τουλάχιστον μεταξύ μας (awmn) θα πρέπει να συννενοούμαστε - για τους άλλους υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις  ::  
Και οι άλλοι έμπειροι κομβούχοι εκεί στα Δυτικά τί κάνετε βρέ παιδιά; συμβουλέψτε τον άνθρωπο σχετικά  ::  

Τελείως φιλικά και καλοπροαίρετα, επειδή πιστεύω όλοι μας δεν κάνουμε αυτά που δεν θέλουμε να μας κάνουν

ΥΓ. Κι αυτά τα AWMN_162 και AWMN_162B στο ίδιο κανάλι τί ρόλο παίζουν βρέ παιδιά, είναι στο awmn; το φωνάζουν κι όλας (κεφαλαία)  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ελα ρε Σταμάτη ετσι και βάλω αυτό το μαραφέτι δεν θα προλάβω να κατέβω απο την ταράτσα  ::   ::   ::  

Αλλά μιας που το λες εχει αλλα δυο μοντελάκια ο τύπος που βγάζουν περίπου 2 watt. Αυριο θα ρωτήσω τιμές μπας και μπορέσω να κάνω ΒΒ με κανένα νησί  ::  

Ρε με δουλευετε ? Με 5 μιλιβάτ εκπέμπω. Θα το βάλω στα 0 και αυριο πες μου την διαφορά.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Το Σημα Μου Απο -65 πηγε -75 ισωσ να δοκιμαζες στα 3mw ?

----------


## koem

-75 σε χαλάει; γιατί να ανεβάσει ισχύ ο κομβούχος;

εσύ στα πόσα το έχεις; και πόση απόσταση έχεις από τον Σίμο;

----------


## PrettyMaids

καλα μη με δηρετε απλα ενα -70 να πιασουμε ειναι κ μεγαλος ο θοριβος, εγω παιζω στα 20mw, γιατι μονο εκει καταφερει να pingarei

----------


## Cha0s

Με τι κεραία;

Ένα σκέτο 20mW δεν λέει κάτι  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

πιατο 120αρι... το μη ροτισετε γιατι 120αρι το πηρα τζαμπα

----------


## koem

Δε μας είπες που μένεις;

----------


## PrettyMaids

-70

----------


## PrettyMaids

ειμαι πισω απο το νεκροταφιο δεν ξερω ακριβη αποσταση με maxfuels, τωρα ομως για καποιο περιεργο λογο πιανω -70 perfect δεν ξερω αν εκανε κατι ο maxfuels αλλα ειναι οκ

----------


## PrettyMaids

γαμοτο κολαει το φορουμ δε φορτονει πολες φορες κ νομιζω πως δεν ποσταρε

----------


## stafan

> .... Με 5 μιλιβάτ εκπέμπω. Θα το βάλω στα 0 και αυριο πες μου την διαφορά.


Πολύ ωραία! Σίμο χθές 21 Απριλίου λειτουργούσε το ap; Σκάναρα το βράδυ και δεν το έπιασα (με τις ίδιες ακριβώς συνθήκες όπως και στο προηγούμενο post μου). Αυτό, εφόσον λειτουργούσε, σημαίνει ότι είχες κατεβάσει τουλάχιστον 10 db. Σήμερα όμως γύρω στις 8 το απόγευμα σε έπιασα στα -73dbm.

Αλήθεια τί κεραία χρησιμοποιείς; Γιατί αν έχεις πλάτη το βουνό, omni δεν χρειάζεσαι, και φυσικά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις άνετα αρκετά την ισχύ. Οι πελάτες θα πρέπει σε κάθε περίπτωση να έχουν τις καλύτερες κατευθυντικές και όχι να βασίζονται σε αυξημένη ισχύ του ap. 
Δές και Acinonyx +++. Τα λέει τέλεια και κάπως έτσι, με μειωμένη ισχύ στα aps, που άλλωστε είναι και αρκετά, μπορούμε να κάνουμε την παραμονή όλων μας εδώ καλύτερη  ::  

Φιλικά

----------


## maxfuels

Λοιπον η Omni 9 Db και εχω πλάτη το Βουνό. Το Ap ειναι ρυθμισμένο στα 3 μιλιβάτ αλλά υπάρχει μια κλίση της κεραίας προς τα κάτω αν θυμάμε περίπου 5 μοίρες. Το προβλημα Σταμάτη ειναι οτι κι εγω σε σκανάρω με - 75 και ο Θόρυβος στην περιοχή μας ειναι απίστευτος. Ομως δεν ρίχνω ευθύνες γιατί δεν μπορω να γνωρίζω που οφείλεται ολος αυτός ο θόρυβος. Τωρα αν πιστευεις οτι οφείλεται σε εμενα ο θόρυβος που υπάρχει γενικά στην περιοχή δεν εχεις παρα να περασεις μαι βόλτα απο τον κόμβο μου για να δεις που βρίσκονται οι κεραίες, και με πόσο εκπέμπω.

ΥΓ ( Το βράδυ θα σας κανω πόστ τα AP που λαμβάνω και με τι σήματα. )

----------


## maxfuels

Απο την Τετάρτη 27/4 λειτουργεί και ο Web Server του κόμβου: http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## maxfuels

Η 1η ασύρματη σελίδα που ασχολείται με την γνωστή κονσόλα *ΧΒΟΧ* απο σήμερα εχει εγκατασταθεί στον WebServer του κόμβου και ονομάζεται maXjr. Οπως λέει και το όνομα την επιμέλεια της σελίδας εχει αναλάβει ο νεαρότερος και διψασμένος gamer maXjr οπότε σίγουρα οσοι εχετε την ίδια τρέλλα θα το βρείτε ενδιαφέρον. Δεν εχετε παρά να κάνετε μια επίσκεψη στην ακόλουθη διεύθυνση:

http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn/maxjrwebsite/index.htm

Στην σελίδα μπορείτε να βρείτε εκτός απο τα νέα παιχνίδια που κυκλοφορούν η θα κυκλοφορήσουν, Cheats, Reviews ενώ σύντομα θα προστεθούν και αλλα topic.

----------


## argi

Μπράβο για την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια... Μήπως θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να βάλετε και θέματα όπως RSS feed από το Xbox Scene, τελευταιες εκδόσεις XBMC, EvoX κλπ... έτσι ώστε να γίνει ένα meeting point των απανταχού AWMN XBOX users...

@rg!

----------


## thdim

Μπράβο παιδιά!!! δώστε τροφή στο woogle...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Θα υπάρχει συνεχείς αναβάθμιση του Site. Αυτή ηταν η αρχή σιγά σιγά θα εγκατασταθεί και Chat room - forum για τους Xboxακηδες  :: 
Thanks για τα καλά λόγια.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Τα τελευταία νέα του κόμβου μας.

 ::  O Web Server του κόμβου εχει αναβαθμιστεί με Chat Room.
 ::  Η σελίδα maXjr εχει ενημερωθεί με νεα Xbox - Games - Cheats.

http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα το απόγευμα απο τις 17.00 - 19.00 ο Κόμβος θα παραμείνει κλειστός λόγω συντήρησης ( Καταραμένη ... σκόνη - Καταραμένη Ζέστη )  ::

----------


## maxfuels

O Server του κόμβου ειναι πάλι Up.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ο κόμβος είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω προβλήματος που παρουσιάστηκε στον Router. Θα υπάρξει νεότερη ενημερωση οταν αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη.

----------


## maxfuels

Ο κόμβος είναι σε λειτουργία και πάλι.

 ::

----------


## koem

Σίμο, το link σου με B52 έχει τρελό lag. Μάλλον επειδή παίζει στο full δεδομένα κι έχει τιγκάρει. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις  ::

----------


## tlogic

Μηπως traffic shaping ?

Ή αναβάθμιση?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Νομίζω οτι τα πράγματα μπήκαν στην σειρά τους. Ευχαριστώ Χάρη  ::  
Δημήτρη εχεις δίκιο αλλά τώρα πρέπει να ειναι οκ!

----------


## tlogic

Σίμο είχε κολήσει η Netgear προς Β52.
Εκανα ένα restart στο router σου και όλα παίζουν οκ!

----------


## tlogic

Μπα δεν εφτιαξε.
Του έχω κάνει τρία reboot.
Ξεκολάει για λίγο μετά το reboot και μετά από λίγο
έχει τρελό packet loss και πολύ μεγάλα ping.
Σα να μπουκώνει ξαφνικά.

Μάλλον τα έφτυσε η netgear. Ή φταίει το κανάλι που παίζεται τώρα...

----------


## tlogic

Μετά από τα τρία reboot και σχεδόν μία ώρα φαίνεται να παίζει οκ...

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη  ::  

Εγω εχω πήξει στην κυριολεξία με το γνωστό θέμα  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οι υπηρεσίες του Κόμβου θα παραμείνουν εκτος λειτουργίας εως και το Σάββατο 26/06/05.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Λοιπον 
1.Το Σαββατο ηχαμε 25/06
2.Πηγε Κυριακη
3.Πηγε Δευτερα
4.Τα Services ακομα down
5. Φιλικα προς maxfuels  :: 

ΑΝΤΕΕΕ ΡΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Λοιπον 
> 1.Το Σαββατο ηχαμε 25/06
> 2.Πηγε Κυριακη
> 3.Πηγε Δευτερα
> 4.Τα Services ακομα down
> 5. Φιλικα προς maxfuels 
> 
> ΑΝΤΕΕΕ ΡΑΛΛΙΣΤΑ


σωστός .... Ελπίζω το απόγευμα να δουλέψει ο Server στο νέο του Δωμάτιο ... Θα ενημερώσω με μύνημα .

----------


## maxfuels

Ολες οι υπηρεσιες του κόμβου είναι και πάλι διαθέσιμες  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

maxfuels is upppp επιτελους σημο καλη διαμονη του server σου στο νεο του σπιτι  ::

----------


## maxfuels

thanks  ::  

Απλά θέλω λίγο ακόμα χρόνο εως οτου τελειώσω τις εργασίες στο χώρο που θα φιλοξενήσω τον εξοπλισμό. 

 ::  Απο αρχες Ιουλίου θα κοιτάξω να βγάλω ενα 3ο ΒΒ, ενω παράλληλα με το Dc.hub και τις λοιπές υπηρεσίες, θα ξεκινήσει και η λειτουργία φόρουμ του κόμβου. 

 ::  Τέλος θα κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση με ολους τους clients για να συζητήσουμε τυχόν προβλήματα και παρατηρήσεις, για την βελτίωση του κόμβου.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Σημο πως πας με τις εργασιες σου?
δεν με πηρες για να τρεξουμε... τεσπα

ποτε λες να γινει αυτο το meeting με τους clients σου?
για να σηζητησουμε κ το γνωστο θεμα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxfuels

Αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο ( 09 - 10 Ιουλίου ) επειτα απο 45 ημέρες εργασιων μπαίνω επιτέλους στο πολυπόθητο machine room.

 ::  Ηδη ολες οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου είναι up, εκτός απο το Forum του κόμβου το οποίο θα λειτουργεί σε ανεξάρτητο Pc, απο την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

 ::  Η συνάντηση προτείνω να γίνει την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη 13 Ιουλίου το απόγευμα στις 08.00 στην καφετέρια του Αλσους Περιστερίου.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Εγω μπορω εκεινη την ημερα πειτε κ την ωρα ομως

----------


## maxfuels

> Εγω μπορω εκεινη την ημερα πειτε κ την ωρα ομως


Είπαμε στις 8.00 το απόγευμα. Θα το ανακοινώσουμε και στο Dc hub του κόμβου σήμερα το απόγευμα για να ενημερωθούν ολοι.

----------


## maxfuels

Την Τετάρτη 13 Ιουλίου 08.00 το απόγευμα θα πραγματοποιηθεί συνάντηση μεταξυ των clients του κόμβου maxfuels 4002 στην καφετέρια ΑΛΣΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙΟΥ.

----------


## maxfuels

O WebServer του κόμβου http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn είναι down απο την Τρίτη 12.07.05 και θα παραμείνει κλειστός εως την Κυριακή λόγω αναβάθμισης.

Απο την Κυριακή 17.07.05 ξεκινά ο νέος WebServer που θα φιλοξενεί εκτός τις ιστοσελίδες με ολα τα τελευταία νέα και το Forum του κόμβου.
Το σύστημα αποχωρίζεται την κλασική Html μορφή και περνά σε CMS, με την υποστήριξη Apache & Sql Server.

----------


## Cha0s

Πιο CMS θα χρησιμοποιήσεις;

----------


## maxfuels

Κάποιο το οποίο δεν ειναι και ιδιαίτερα γνωστό. Θα το δείς την Κυριακή  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Πραγματοποιήθηκε η προγραμματισμένη συνάντηση των μελών του κόμβου την Τετάρτη 13.07.05 σε γνωστό Καφέ του Περιστερίου.
Στην συνάντηση παρών εδωσαν αρκετά μέλη και συζητήθηκαν θέματα που απασχολούν τον κόμβο.
Ηταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε αλλά και να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και ιδέες για την ύπαρξη μας μέσα στην ασύρματη κοινότητα. Κοινός στόχος κατα γενική ομολογία είναι η ανάπτυξη των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου και ιδιαίτερα η αξιοποίηση του WebServer ο οποίος θα ξεκινήσει να λειτουργεί απο την Κυριακή 17.07.05

Ευχαριστώ ολους τους φίλους που στηρίζουν την προσπάθεια που καταβάλουμε για την ανάπτυξη και συντήρηση του AWMN 4002.

----------


## maxfuels

Από την Κυριακή 17/07/2005 είναι διαθέσιμη για ολους τους χρήστες η νέα ιστοσελίδα του κόμβου.
Δυνατοτήτες που παρέχει ο server : 

1. Φόρουμ
2. Chat Room
3. Wifi News
4. Tutorials

Λειτουργεί στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση.
http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn:8080/gl/

----------


## Cha0s

Ωραίος  ::  


Άλλαξε όμως το 



```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
```

σε



```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html; charset=iso-8859-7">
```

  ::

----------


## maxfuels

done  ::  thanks chaos  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Την Τετάρτη 20/07/05 απο τις 18.00 - 19.00 θα πραγματοποιηθουν εργασίες καθαρισμού και συντήρησης στον router, και στο Ap του κόμβου. Ολες οι υπηρεσίες τα ΒΒ και το AP θα μείνουν εκτός λειτουργίας.

----------


## maxfuels

::  Απο τις 27 Αυγούστου το μεγάλο Ελληνικό ειδησεογραφικό Vortal http://www.maxfuels.com στα πλαίσια των αλλαγών και αναβαθμίσεων που πραγματοποίησε, εχει συμπεριλάβει και τις κυριότερες ειδήσεις απο το AWMN μέσω της υπηρεσίας RSS. Η υπηρεσία είναι διαθέσιμη για τους επισκέπτες στην διεύθυνση :
http://www.maxfuels.com/s/index.php?opt ... &Itemid=37

 ::  Επίσης σύντομα θα αρχίσει η ασύρματη εκπομπή ειδήσεων μέσου server του κόμβου awmn 4002, το νέο Ειδησεογραφικό Vortal προκειμένου να ενημερώνει όλους του φίλους του μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού, με τις κυριότερες ειδήσεις επίσης με την χρήση της υπηρεσίας RSS

 ::  Το Maxfuels αυτη την στιγμή είναι το μεγαλύτερο Ελληνικό Vortal Μηχανοκίνητου αθλητισμού, συνεργάζεται με τις περισσότερες Τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές Αγώνω αυτοκινήτου, καθώς και με τα περισσότερα Εντυπα και περιοδικά του χώρου.

 ::  Ως μέλη του Ασύρματου Δικτύου Αθηνών, θεωρούμε αναγκαία την *Δωρεάν διαφήμηση και προβολή του AWMN*  στο αγωνιστικό αυτοκίνητο μας προκειμένου να προβάλουμε με το καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο την ασύρματη κοινότητα μας.

 ::  Περιμένουμε επίσημη απάντηση και προσφορά του λογότυπου AWMN προκειμένου να στολίζει απο τον επόμενο αγώνα το αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## koem

Σίμο, έχεις καταχωρήσει τον κόμβο σου στο wind.awmn ? Μάλλον μόνο εσύ λείπεις πια!

----------


## maxfuels

Δημήτρη δυστυχώς δεν εχω λάβει κανένα email απο τον Σύλλογο. Οπότε αναμένω οδηγίες για να καταχωρήσω τον κόμβο.

----------


## koem

> Δημήτρη δυστυχώς δεν εχω λάβει κανένα email απο τον Σύλλογο. Οπότε αναμένω οδηγίες για να καταχωρήσω τον κόμβο.


Ούτε κι εγώ έλαβα ποτέ email για καταχώρηση... Τον έβαλα μόνος μου και ζήτησα να μου αλλάξουν το ID σε αυτά που γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι...

----------


## maxfuels

Ok τον καταχώρησα.
Thanks Koem  ::

----------


## kontak

max τον κόμβο σου τον έχεις βάλει σε πολύ άσχετο σημείο,δεν είναι εκεί!!

Αυτή τη στιγμή τον έχεις βάλει στο μαντέλη το super market  ::   ::

----------


## koem

> max τον κόμβο σου τον έχεις βάλει σε πολύ άσχετο σημείο,δεν είναι εκεί!!
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή τον έχεις βάλει στο μαντέλη το super market


επίτηδες το έκανε για να μην ξέρουμε που είναι το σπίτι του και τον δείρουμε με αυτά που κάνει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kontak

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οχι ρε παιδιά σωστά το εχω βάλει δίπλα στο πάρκο είμαι. Δημήτρη το AP γιατί δεν το εμφανίζει εφόσον το εχω καταχωρήσει; καποια πατάτα εκανα  ::

----------


## koem

Του έχεις κάνει ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## maxfuels

Βέβαια αν και μου γράφει ενεργό δεν το εμφανίζει. Προφανώς κατι μου εχει ξεφύγει.

----------


## jimis

Υποθέτω ότι εννοείτε ότι δε φαίνεται στο WiND, έτσι; Απ' ότι διαπίστωσα για να φανεί μια σύνδεση πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθεί και από τις δύο πλευρές του λινκ. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## kontak

> Οχι ρε παιδιά σωστά το εχω βάλει δίπλα στο πάρκο είμαι.



Προφανώς εννοείς ότι το διόρθωσες γιατί πριν απο δύο μέρες δεν ήταν εκεί  ::

----------


## maxfuels

::  *O Dc Hub Server* του κόμβου που λειτουργεί 24ωρες αναβαθμίστηκε με το γνωστό πλεόν Shadows Direct Connect Hub 3.5 Οι λόγοι που περάσαμε αυτό πρόγραμμα είναι για καλύτερη συμβατότητα αφενός και αφετέρου γιατί αρκετοί χρήστες με Linux δεν είχαν πρόσβαση στο Yoshi Hub που χρησιμοποιούσαμε εως τώρα. Υπενθυμίζω την διεύθυνση για οσους δεν την γνωρίζουν ειναι: 
*DC.MAXFUELS.AWMN* και με *IP=10.42.48.66*

 ::  Σε λειτουργία ειναι και η Ιστοσελίδα του Κόμβου με ολα τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, πληροφορίες και υπηρεσίες του στην δ/νση:
http://maxfuels.goldeye.info

 ::  Το ερχόμενο Σ.Κ 8/9 Οκτώβρη Το ένα απο τα 2 ΒΒ του κόμβου θα ανοίξει τα πανιά του σε μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, και με την πιθανότητα τον επόμενο μήνα να Αναβαθμιστεί και το 2ο. Μεσα στα επόμενα σχέδια είναι και η δημιουργία ακόμα 2 ΒΒ και η αλλαγή του Ιστού με κάποιον που θα αντέξει το βάρος των 4 + 1 κεραιων.

----------


## maxfuels

Επειτα απο ενα δυσάρεστο περιστατικό ( καποιος για πολλαστή φορά μπήκε στο AP εκανε χρήση IP που δεν ειχε δοθεί σε κανένα απο τους clients ) ενεργοποιήθηκε στο AP Μac Filter. Δυστυχώς απο το καλοκαίρι εχει παρατηρηθεί το φαινόμενο κάποιοι χρήστες να επιχειρούν να συνδεθούν στον κόμβο χωρίς καμία εξουσιοδότηση. Για τον οποιοδήποτε ενδιαφερόμενο που θέλει να συνδεθεί μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με pm η να επισκευτεί την σελίδα του κόμβου:

http://maxfuels.goldeye.info

----------


## maxfuels

Εχτές το Απόγευμα απο 16.00 - 17.00 ο κόμβος ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω συντήρησης του Router. Σημερα 5/10/2005 τις ιδιες ωρες θα γίνει αναβάθμιση του Dc.Server με νεότερη εκδοση.

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα Σάββατο 8.10.2005 το απόγευμα ο Κόμβος θα παραμείνει κλειστός λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης.

----------


## maxfuels

Ενα Σαββατοκύριακο γεμάτο ενταση .. πέρασε. Ο κόμβος αναβαθμίστηκε με την πολύτιμη για ακόμα μια φορά βοήθεια του B52. Πιο συγκεκριμένα το ΒΒ ( 616 - 4002 ) ανέβασε ... στροφές προσφέροντας ετσι μια μεγάλη ανάσα τόσο στους clients του Ap Awmn 4002 (msofos1 - mosofos2 - montechristos - openhaimer - mendellev - sofucker - milton - maxfuels1 - maxfuel2 - dotcom ) οσο και στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες που περνούν μέσα απο το 2ο ΒΒ με Tlogic . Επόμενο βήμα η αναβάθμιση του 2ου ΒΒ οπως επίσης και η εγκατάσταση ενος 3ου BB με προτεραιότητα χρήσης για σκοπούς του συλλόγου η και κάποιο ΒΒ που θεωρείται απαραίτητο για την αποσυμφόρηση της περιοχής. Ο εξοπλισμός και το If είναι διαθέσιμα.
Να ευχαριστήσω επίσης και τους Spirosco ( για την αμεση βοήθεια που πρόσφερε ), τον Philip , και Special.

----------


## maxfuels

Σε λειτουργία ειναι ο νέος WebServer του κόμβου.
μπορείτε να τον επισκευτείτε στην διευθυνση 

http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn/m/

----------


## socrates

> Σε λειτουργία ειναι ο νέος WebServer του κόμβου.
> μπορείτε να τον επισκευτείτε στην διευθυνση 
> 
> http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn/m/


Αρκετά καλό (με την προσθήκη επιπλέον περιεχόμενου θα δείξει αρκετά)  ::

----------


## DotKom

Καλορίζικος ο νέος Server...

----------


## Neuromancer

> Καλορίζικος ο νέος Server...


Τι έχει μέσα άραγε???

----------


## maxfuels

Κατ αρχήν ευχαριστώ για τα καλα σας λόγια σχετικά με τον Web Server.
Θα ηθελα να ενημερώσω οτι απο την Κυριακή 30/10/2005 ο router κυοφορεί πλέον microtik επειτα απο την επέμβαση του b52. 
Προς το παρών το Dc.maxfuels.awmn είναι προσβάσιμο απο την ip = *10.42.48.66*

Εως οτου αποκατασταθεί το DNS o webserver λειτουργεί στην διεύθυνση

*http://10.42.48.66/m/index.php*

----------


## tlogic

> Θα ηθελα να ενημερώσω οτι απο την Κυριακή 30/10/2005 ο router κυοφορεί πλέον *microtik* επειτα απο την επέμβαση του b52.


  ::  

Γιατί τον αφήσες να το κάνει αυτό Σίμο ??
Πόσα L.Cargo σου υποσχέθηκε??  :: 

Anyway, καλορίζικος και απο μένα!

----------


## maxfuels

αστα Χαρη ουτε και αυτα δεν μου εστειλε ! ευχαριστω πάντως  ::

----------


## B52

> Γιατί τον αφήσες να το κάνει αυτό Σίμο ??


Γιατι μετα απο μια διακοπη της ΔΕΗ εχθες ο mad wifi δεν ηθελε να παιξει με τιποτα οποτε αναγκαστικα μπηκε το τικι και επεξαν ολα μια χαρα...
Α!! κοιτα και το σημα μεταξη σας που καλητερευσε...  ::

----------


## B52

Ο DNS ξαναπαιζει κανονικα ....  :: 



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Tasos_Lab>tracert dc.maxfuels.awmn

Tracing route to dc.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.48.66]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.b52.awmn [10.42.44.10]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.250]
  3     4 ms     2 ms    <1 ms  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.44.114]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  dc.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.48.66]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## maxfuels

double thanks b52 for all  ::

----------


## maxfuels

To Σάββατο 29 / 10 / 2005 στην ζεστή και ρομαντική Καφετέρια Αλσος πραγματοποίηθηκε η 2η συνάντηση μας. Παρών 14 ατομα με πολύ κέφι και φυσικά γέλιο. Συζητήθηκαν θέματα που απασχολουν τους clients, και δόθηκαν αποτελεσματικές λύσεις επειτα απο ουσιαστική συζήτηση. Ο κόμβος που λειτουργεί 24/7 παρέχει πλήθος υπηρεσιών ενω σε λίγες ημέρες θα οργανωθεί ο WebServer με αρκετά χρήσιμα προγράμματα και tutorials. Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα δημοσιεύσουμε τις φωτογραφίες απο την συνάντηση μας μέσα στην σελίδα του κόμβου.

----------


## sotiris

Κλαπ! Κλαπ!
 ::  
Να ενα μηνυμα ειρηνης και ευημεριας απο το Περιστερι.

περιμενουμε να δουμε τις φωτογραφιες.

ΥΓ: max σου εχω πει οτι μ'αρεσει η σελιδα σου?

----------


## maxfuels

::  ενας καλός λόγος ειναι η καλύτερη επιβράβευση για οτιδήποτε κάνουμε ολοι μας. Σε ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη ! Θα το παλαίψω οσο μπορώ

----------


## DotKom

Άντε με το καλό να βάλουμε και VoiP..  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Maxfuels δέν μπορώ να μπώ με τίποτα.Έχω κάνει τα πάντα. Δέν πρέπει να φταίω εγώ. Στο scan σε πιάνω με -62 σήμα και μόλις κάνω wl join awmn-4002
kai wl assoc μου κολλάει εκεί.  ::   ::   ::   ::  Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα ή μόνο εγώ;

----------


## maxfuels

για προσπαθησε τωρα

----------


## Montechristos

Τώρα είναι εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ Max.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

To Σ.Κ θα γίνουν εργασίες στον Server του κόμβου.

----------


## maxfuels

Τις 2 τελευταίες εβδομάδες και έπειτα από την συνάντηση που πραγματοποιήθηκε μεταξύ των clients και φίλων του κόμβου, έγιναν αρκετές συζητήσεις και πάρθηκαν σημαντικές αποφάσεις για την παρουσία του κόμβου στο ευρύτερο ασύρματο δίκτυο αλλά και η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που πρέπει να απολαμβάνουν οι χρήστες του. Μέσα στις δυνατότητες που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος ιδιώτης λοιπόν, αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω σε μια δυναμική και ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση τόσο των μηχανών, όσο και των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου. 

_Στην διάθεση όλων των μελών του ΑWMN 24/7 είναι οι εξής servers:_

*Server 1* ( 24/7 )
1. Dc Hub = dc.maxfuels.awmn = ip: 10.42.48.66
2. WebServer = http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn = ip:10.42.48.66
3. Shoutcast Server = ip:10.42.48.66:8000

*Server 2* ( 24/7 ) ( Dual Cpu Server )

1. Messaging Server = ip: 10.42.48.77
2. Team Speak Server = ip: 10.42.48.77
3. Free Web Hosting * ( Διαθέσιμο από 1/1/2006 )

*Server 3* ( 24/7 )

*Game Server* = ip:10.42.48.76 ( P4 @ 3.4Ghz 4Gb Ram )* 
Ο Server θα είναι διαθέσιμος από την 1/12/2005 με γνωστά δικτυακά παιχνίδια , αλλά και με ένα παιχνίδι στρατηγικής τύπου Age of Empire.

----------


## tlogic

Μπράβο Σίμο!!

----------


## koem

Βρε Σίμο, βγάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία να δούμε το server farm σου!

----------


## maxfuels

Δημήτρη θυμάσε που σου ελεγα για το εμβλημα με την τρελλή Γαλοπουλα ; Καπως ετσι νιώθω τώρα τελευταία μεσα στο δωμάτιο γιατί εκτός απο τον θόρυβο που βγάζουν τα ρημάδια αρχίζω και νιώθω περίεργα  ::  
Λοιπον αν μαντέψεις πόσα pc ειναι συνολικά μεσα στο σπίτι τότε κερνάω Κεμπάπ  ::  Για να σε βοηθήσω είναι περισσότερα απο 5 και λιγότερα 15
πες ενα νούμερο.....

1= Router Pc
2= P4 δικό μου
3= Server 1
4= Server 2
5= Server 3
6= ...
7= ...
8= ...
9= ...
10= .
11= .
12= .
13= .
14= .
15= .

MpiiiizzzzzZZZzzzzzz

*Φωτο θα εχεις το απόγευμα*.

ααα ξέχασα να σου πω οτι φέτος δεν εχουμε πρόβλημα θερμανσης εφόσον το δωμάτιο τις κρύες νύχτες ζεσταίνει ολο το σπίτι ! χαχαχαχαχαχα....
Και για οσους τους φαίνονται αυτά πολλά, να σας πω οτι καποιος φίλος εδω γύρω ..... εχει τα διπλάσια μηχανηματα απο τα δικά μου σε λειτουργία  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Μηπως τον μαντέψατε ;;;;;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Και εγώ μία από τα ίδια είμαι από θόρυβο.

5 PC τρέχουν 24/7 στο σπίτι και 2 στην ταράτσα + το λάπτοπ  ::  

Έχουμε κάνει πλούσια την ΔΕΗ...

----------


## nvak

Χρειάζεστε κεντρικό σύστημα ψύξης με νερό και για ψυγείο ένα σώμα καλοριφέρ  ::

----------


## msofos

Χαιρετώ όλους.
Εχω ένα Wrt 54G v 2.2 με Alchemy και τα πάει καλούτσικα εδω και καιρό.
Μια και το γνωρίζω, πρότεινα σ' ένα φίλο που θέλει να συνδεθεί να πάρει ένα (ίδιο ???) και να του φορτώσω εγώ ένα firmware.
Αλλά βλέποντας τη version 5 και ψάχνοντας για third party firmware διαπιστώνω οτι τη πάτησα με τη v5. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα.
Εχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα. Θα το εκτιμούσα.

----------


## msofos

Σε συνέχεια του προηγουμένου... Το WRT54GS ver 4.0 που πουλιέται ακόμα παίζει με alchemy??

To prive shop θα το αλλάξει σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση? Υπάρχει προηγούμενο αλλαγής ?

----------


## maxfuels

Δύσκολα ξεκίνησε η εβδομάδα με αρκετες δυσάρεστες ειδήσεις. Λόγω προβλήματος που προέκυψε, Αναβάλεται / Διακόπτεται η λειτουργία των παρακάτω υπηρεσιών :

1. Game Server
2. Messenger Server
3. Team Speak Server
4. Web Hosting

Επίσης λόγω του ότι το ΑP είναι υπερφορτωμένο απο τους clients, και εως οτου βρεθεί λύση με χρήση 2ου ΑP ( Δυστυχώς ειναι καμένο και δεν εχει επισκευαστεί ακομα το WRT ) δεν θα δωθούν αλλες Ip.

Σε λειτουργία παραμένει:

1.Dc Hub
2.Webserver
3.Shoutcast Server

Για οτι νεότερο θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχάριστες αλλαγές αναμένονται τις επόμενες ημέρες. Συγκεκριμένα προχωράμε σε :

1. Aναβάθμιση του BB link HIGH SPEED MODE με τoν Tlogik
2. Εγκατάσταση και 2ου AP
3. Διαθεσιμότητα 2 Ελεύθερων Slots για ΒΒ.

Οποιος Κόμβος ενδιαφέρετε για ΒΒ σε Α και εχει οπτική επαφή μαζί μου ( προηγείται ο Warhawk ) ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------


## msofos

Μεγάλε Σίμο...
Δώσε ΤΒytes στο Λαό  ::  

Πάντα τέτοια, πάντα μπροστά.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ευγε Σημο, να ο λογος λοιπον που ολα πετανε  ::  με το καλο κ τα αλλα BBLinks, msofos sorry που δε σε πηρα ακομα, μα ακομα δεν εχω βρει τπτ εσυ το εψαξες καθολου το θεμα με το wrt ?

----------


## msofos

> msofos sorry που δε σε πηρα ακομα, μα ακομα δεν εχω βρει τπτ εσυ το εψαξες καθολου το θεμα με το wrt ?


Τίποτα. Το WRT54g v5 με έκανε να το σιχαθώ. Μάλλον θα το γυρίσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία σε κανένα routerboard. Με την ευκαιρία, όποιος έχει άποψη για μοντέλα, software ή κανένα link με how to για routerboards ας το postάρει. 
(Είδα κάτι μοντέλα στο priveshop)

----------


## Montechristos

Μπράβο Σήμο. Πολύ καλή η πορεία σου στο AWNM. Πετάει η ομάδα. ΠΕΤΑΕΙ
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Την Τετάρτη 14/12 το πρωι ο κόμβος θα μείνει εκτος λειτουργίας λόγω εργασιων αναβάθμισης.

----------


## kontak

Μπορεί να περάσω καμία βόλτα το πρωί!!  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> Την Τετάρτη 14/12 το πρωι ο κόμβος θα μείνει εκτος λειτουργίας λόγω εργασιων αναβάθμισης.


Λέω και εγώ....
Απεργία και ο κόμβος ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Τελικά οντως σε απεργία διαρκείας το BB με Tlogik ! Δυστυχώς δεν συνεργάζεται με το mobo το καταραμενο adaptor που φιλοξενει την mini pci καρτα, με αποτέλεσμα να παγώνει το pc.  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ριξε καρβουνο να ζεσταθει ;P

----------


## maxfuels

μαλλον ευρω θελει να ρίξω !  ::

----------


## DotKom

Να καούν τα κάρβουνα...!!!
Εδώ είμαστε Σίμο... να κάνουμε συνάντηση για καφέ πριν τα Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## maxfuels

ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 23/12/05 στις 6.00 το απόγευμα στην γνωστή καφετέρια ΑΛΣΟΣ βρίσκεται διπλα στο Εκθεσιακό Κεντρο του Περιστεριουθα γίνει ΜΕΓΑ συγκέντρωση. Παρακαλώ να ειναι παρών ολοι οι clients του κόμβου και των γειτονικών κόμβων, καθως και οσοι κομβούχοι της γυρω περιοχής μπορούν να ελθουν. 

Προσκαλώ και τους Β52 - Ataraxo - Koem - Tlogic - Nickpet - Special - Bilgout να ειναι παρων.

----------


## DotKom

Θα είμαι εκεί!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koem

Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω κι εγώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να εγγυηθώ...

----------


## tallian

Τρεχω τρεχω σαν τον Βεγγο και στην πορεια αμελησα να κανω το το πιο σημαντικο...να συστηθω στην κοινοτητα του awmn ως Τallian και σε καθε χρηστη του ξεχωριστα που απο την πρωτη στιγμη μου εδωσε τις file lists για να κατεβαζω απροσκοπτα οτι θελησω...Να μην ξεχασω να δωσω επισης τα συγχαρητιρια και τις ευχαριστιες μου στον maxfuels που με φιλοξενει.Να ειστε βεβαιος οτι ανταποκριθικατε στις απαιτησεις μου και με το παραπανω.

----------


## gbouros

> ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 23/12/05 στις 6.00 το απόγευμα στην γνωστή καφετέρια ΑΛΣΟΣ βρίσκεται διπλα στο Εκθεσιακό Κεντρο του Περιστεριουθα γίνει ΜΕΓΑ συγκέντρωση. Παρακαλώ να ειναι παρών ολοι οι clients του κόμβου και των γειτονικών κόμβων, καθως και οσοι κομβούχοι της γυρω περιοχής μπορούν να ελθουν. 
> 
> Προσκαλώ και τους Β52 - Ataraxo - Koem - Tlogic - Nickpet - Special - Bilgout να ειναι παρων.


Μπορώ να έρθω και εγώ και ας είμαι client στον ataraxo;

----------


## DotKom

Σίμο κάτι έχει γίνει και δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τίποτα από το DC... 
Έχει αλάξει κάτι;

----------


## maxfuels

οχι δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα απο εδω τουλάχιστον Dotcom. 

@ gbouros = Οσοι περισσότεροι μαζευτουμε τοσο το καλύτερο.

@ Tallian = καλώς ηλθες στην παρέα δεν χρειαζετε να με ευχαριστείς.

Προσπαθήστε να ελθετε ΟΛΟΙ ! Ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρία να γνωριστουμε, να συζητήσουμε, και να ενημερωθούμε για θεματα που μας απασχολούν.

----------


## msofos

Παραγγέλνω από τώρα δύο βαρείς οθωμανικούς με όχι .  ::

----------


## Billgout

Θα προσπαθήσω (και θέλω) να έρθω, αλλα δεν είναι σίγουρο λόγω υπερβολικού φορτου εργασίας (μη βιαστείτε να πείτε είναι Χριστούγενα  ::  εγω το ξέρω, άλλοι όχι  ::   ::  )

----------


## DotKom

> ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 23/12/05 στις 6.00 το απόγευμα στην γνωστή καφετέρια ΑΛΣΟΣ βρίσκεται διπλα στο Εκθεσιακό Κεντρο του Περιστεριουθα γίνει ΜΕΓΑ συγκέντρωση. Παρακαλώ να ειναι παρών ολοι οι clients του κόμβου και των γειτονικών κόμβων, καθως και οσοι κομβούχοι της γυρω περιοχής μπορούν να ελθουν. 
> 
> Προσκαλώ και τους Β52 - Ataraxo - Koem - Tlogic - Nickpet - Special - Bilgout να ειναι παρων.


Έτσι για να μην το ξεχάσουμε....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αν μπορέσουν να Ελθουν και o* Philip - Spirosco - B52* 

@ Billgout = Προσπάθησε να ελθεις !

----------


## PrettyMaids

Εγω διστυχως μπορει να μην μπορεσω για 1η φορα να ερθω λογο υποχρεωσεων... maxfuels ξερω θα στεναχωριθεις αλλα δε πειραζει (Maiden)

----------


## DotKom

> Εγω διστυχως μπορει να μην μπορεσω για 1η φορα να ερθω λογο υποχρεωσεων... maxfuels ξερω θα στεναχωριθεις αλλα δε πειραζει (Maiden)


Καλά που δεν ήρθες...  ::   ::   ::  και έστειλες τον Maiden !!!

----------


## DotKom

Χρόνια πολλά στον κομβούχο μας τον Maxfuels και σε όλους τους client του κόμβου..

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Επίσης φίλε Αντε και με το καλό η νεα χρονιά να σας φέρει το μωράκι !!!!  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μ'αρεσει που αυτο το section του φορουμ ασχολιται οχι μονο με τα κλασικα θεματα του κομβου αλλα εχει κ κοινωνικο ηφος ;p λεμε τα προβληματα μας lol αυτα ειναι ;P

----------


## maxfuels

Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους τους φίλους και clients του κόμβου μας. Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να κάνουμε την 1η συνάντηση μας για την νέα χρονιά αυτη την εβδομάδα στο γνωστό στέκι, ( Καφετέρια ΑΛΣΟΣ Περιστερίου ) την Πέμπτη 5/1/06 στις 6.00 το απόγευμα. Θα παρακαλούσα να είστε ολοι παρών λόγω του οτι εχει προκύψει ενα σημαντικό θέμα με κάποιον ... κύριο ο οποιος εχει εξαπολύσει διάφορες κατηγορίες για ορισμένους. Περισσότερα στην συνάντηση μας ... Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με ΥΓΕΙΑ! 

*Απαραίτητη* ειναι η παρουσία των Client Montechristo - Mendellev!

----------


## Montechristos

Καλημέρα, Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους, χρόνια πολλά Max και καλή χρονιά. Ωραία ξεκίνησε το 2006, με προβλήματα  ::  . Υπολόγιζέ με για την μεθαυριανή συνάντηση. 
Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί !!!  ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

Εγώ ίσως αργήσω λίγο..  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Εγώ ίσως αργήσω λίγο..


Αμα αργησεις θα φας ποινή ! χαχαχα ( Σαν 1η φαση θα σου βαλω limiter στην ip !  ::  Οσα λεπτα αργήσεις τοσες ωρες θα σου εχω limiter δλδ. αν αργησεις 15 λεπτά θα εχεις ποινή 15 ωρες ! )

----------


## Montechristos

Max ισχύει το meeting; Θα έρθω με τον μικρό. Θέλει να γνωρίσει κόσμο. Χα χα χα. 6:00 στο γνωστό μέρος έτσι;

----------


## tlogic

Ρε Σίμο κάνε κανένα meeting όταν θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί
για να έρθω  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Και βεβαια οτι θελει ο φίλος μου. Τελικά αν και μικρος κόμβος μάζεψα ΠΑΛΙ 10 Ατομα. Βρε παιδί μου ειδες αν εισαι διάσημος τι γινεται ? χαχαχαχα .....

----------


## PrettyMaids

εγω ηρθα επιδη μου ταξανε τζαμπα καφε κ φαι, maxfuels εσυ ποιος εισαι ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DotKom

Μπράβο τώρα βρήκαμε ποιός δεν πλήρωσε...  ::   ::  
ΜΑΧ αυτό κράτα το στα πρακτικά για την επόμενη συνάντηση..
Και να μη το ξεχάσω... βάλε του και ένα limiter για μερικές ωρίτσες... μετά δεν νομίζω να σε ξεχάσει τόσο εύκολα  ::   ::

----------


## msofos

Τι γίνανε οι φωτογραφίες; Στο σέρβερ του *μαξφιούελς* δεν ήταν που κοίταξα. Μήπως τις δώσατε στο φωτογράφο για εμφάνιση ???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Τι γίνανε οι φωτογραφίες; Στο σέρβερ του *μαξφιούελς* δεν ήταν που κοίταξα. Μήπως τις δώσατε στο φωτογράφο για εμφάνιση ???


ωχ ! ρε Dotkom που ειναι οι φωτό ?

----------


## DotKom

Εγώ περιμένω να φτιάξεις το upload για να τις στείλω...
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

> Τι γίνανε οι φωτογραφίες; Στο σέρβερ του *μαξφιούελς* δεν ήταν που κοίταξα. Μήπως τις δώσατε στο φωτογράφο για εμφάνιση ???


Έτσι τις βλέπω να πάνε για εξαφάνιση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το εχω φτιαξει το upload. Αν εχεις παλι προβλημα παρε με τηλ να το δουμε

----------


## DotKom

Λοιπόν δεν κατάφερα το Σ/Κ να κάνω κάτι.. λόγο περιορισμένου χρόνου.. μπήκα για λίγο και δεν είδα upload section οπότε όταν βρώ ευκαιρία θα σε πάρω τηλ. να το δούμε καλύτερα το θέμα..  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Αλιθεια τι γινεται με αφτο το Maxfuels - tlogic ?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Δυσάρεστα τα νέα πριν απο λίγο εγινε και η τελευταια προσπάθεια σύνδεσης μεταξυ των maxfuels / tlogik διχως αποτέλεσμα. Εδω σταματάμε πλεον τις δοκιμες μας και προσανατολίζομαι πλεον στην ευρεση νεου ΒΒ.

----------


## Montechristos

Ορίστε maiden, φαγώθηκες. 
Το μάτιαξες !!  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Τα νεα ειναι πολυ ασχημα οπως σας εξηγησα παραπανω. Δυστυχως ο κόμβος πλεον βασίζεται στο ενα πλεον ΒΒ με Β52. Εκτος αυτου εχτες προεκυψε και προβλημα με το ups του router με αποτελεσμα να βγαινει συνεχως Off επειτα απο διακοπες της ΔΕΗ. Αγορασα καινουργιες μπαταρίες και ηδη το φορτιζω ετσι ωστε αυριο να το εγκαταστησω στην ταρατσα.Υπαρχει μια καλη προταση για ΒΒ και τις επομενες ημερες θα προσπαθησουμε να βγαλουμε το λινκ. Εαν δεν μπορεσουμε να βγαλουμε ουτε αυτο ο κόμβος θα παραμεινει DOWN για να βρω τι φταιει. Θα κατεβασω ολο τον ιστο και τις κεραίες και θα τα κανω φυλλο φτερο! Τελος θα σας παρακαλουσα να αποφυγετε το leetcharisma εως οτου καταφερουμε να στησουμε ακομα ενα BB.

----------


## akis-man

> Υπαρχει μια καλη προταση για ΒΒ και τις επομενες ημερες θα προσπαθησουμε να βγαλουμε το λινκ.


Υπάρχει ακόμα iface ελεύθερο και σε περιμένει...  ::

----------


## DotKom

Max αν χρειαστείς κάτι μη διστάσεις να το ζητήσεις...  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστω πολύ για την προθυμία Dotcom να εισαι καλά. Θα το παλαίψω μονος μου μηπως βγαλω καμια ακρη, Περιμενω σημερα απαντηση απο Παπατρεχα για το ΒΒ, αλλιως το κοιταμε και με Nikosaei, akis-man. Η Κεραία για οσους ενδιαφέρονται ειναι ετοιμη σε AP mode στο καναλι 5500 με id: awmn4002 με κατευθυνση τις περιοχες ΣΕΠΟΛΙΑ - ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ _ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ.

----------


## Papatrexas

Σίμο πρέπει να ανεβάσω το πιατάκι πάνω, με το Feeder Νvak, καλώδιο, CM9 κτλ
και να σετάρω και το Mikrotiki

Ο Εξοπλισμός είναι εδώ και κάθεται, απλά θέλει στήσιμο.
Βέβαια με πετυχαίνεις σε περίοδο εξεταστικής και τρώω πακέτο...
Σάββατο ή Κυριακή θα γίνει αυτή η δουλειά.

----------


## PrettyMaids

αντε ρε παιδια να δουμε καλη τυχη,Σημο ξερεις αν θες help με το στισιμο ξεστισιμο call me

----------


## maxfuels

Ok περιμένω το Σ.Κ για δοκιμες ελπίζω να βγει το λινκ αυτό γιατι ειναι αρκετα σημαντικο αφου ανοιγει και ο δρομος απο και προς ΕΕΧΙ. Το ups επανηλθε στην ταρατσοθεση του με νεες μπαταρίες οπότε δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα με τις μικροδιακοπες της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## Montechristos

Ρε MAX πώς το κούνησες αυτό το θυρίο  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Ρε MAX πώς το κούνησες αυτό το θυρίο


Το θηρίο ειναι μαζι με τους servers στο δωμάτιο. Το μικρό ups τα επαιξε σιγα μη το σηκώσω το τερας μονος μου.  ::

----------


## DotKom

Τελικά τι έγινε το Σ/Κ ;
Πήγαν όλα καλά;

----------


## maxfuels

Μπααα τιποτε δεν παει καλα...  ::  Εχτες ανεβηκα μια βολτουλα στην ταρατσα για να σκεπασω τον εξοπλισμο καλου κακου για το κρυο pc / ups / linksys με μια κουβερτα. Το ΣΚ θα κατεβάσω το πιάτο που εχω για τον παπατρεχα να αλλαξω καλώδιο και να φτιαξω το feeder

----------


## Papatrexas

> Το ΣΚ θα κατεβάσω το πιάτο που εχω για τον παπατρεχα να αλλαξω καλώδιο και να φτιαξω το feeder


 ::  υπήρξε πρόβλημα στεγανότητας.

Υ.Γ. Περαστικά για το κρύωμα!

----------


## PrettyMaids

To AP Επαθε τπτ maxfuels ?

----------


## maxfuels

To Ap ειναι και παλι up! επειτα απο μια μικρη διακοπή.

----------


## Montechristos

Έχουμε πάθει εξάρτηση. Λίγο έμεινε κάτω και ζωριστήκαμε  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

αστα να πανε εγω το παρακολουθω απο το πρωι κ περιμενω ποτε θα ειναι οκ, αφτο ειναι στεριση χαχαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## Montechristos

Τί έγινε τελικά με το 2ο ΒΒ κομβούχε μας;
Καλά πήγανε τα πράγματα;
Να αρχίσουμε να χαιρόμαστε;  ::  







DotKom ευχαριστω και για τις πληροφορίες  ::

----------


## DotKom

Ναι τι έγινε με το 2ο bb max; 
Γιά πές μας τα νέα... όπως λέει και ο montechristos να χαρούμε;

Αν και δεν έχω πάρα πολύ χρόνο θα ήθελα να κανονίζαμε και κανένα meeting έτσι να τα πούμε πάλι από κοντά... (αυτό και αν είναι εξάρτηση!!)

----------


## Papatrexas

Είχε κανείς νέα από το Σίμο? Μίλησε κανείς?
Που έχει χαθεί?

----------


## Montechristos

Θα έχει μπλεξει με τίποτα δουλειές.
Υπομονή και όλα έρχοναι.
Ακόμα και ο MAX .  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Εδω ειμαι το link με papatrexa δεν εχει βγει λογω προβληματος που υπαρχει με το πιατο. Την Κυριακη το πρωι εχω κανονισει να το κατεβασω μαζι με τον Maiden να το επιδιορθωσω να αλλαξω καλωδιο. Ο κόμβος λειτουργει μια χαρα, οσο για τη συναντηση κανονιζουμε την αλλη εβδομαδα να βρεθουμε.

----------


## PrettyMaids

maxfuels βαλε κ τα κρασια που εχεις εκει απο το 1821 να τα πιουμε, γαμω τις δουλιες θα κανουμε πρωινιατικα χαχαχαχα

----------


## DotKom

Τελικά τί έγινε; Φτιάξατε τίποτα ή συναντηθήκατε για να δοκιμάσετε τα κρασιά της επανάστασης !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το λινκ με τον Παπατρέχα failed ....  ::  
Βγηκε ομως το λινκ με τον nikosaei σε highspeedmode και ειναι up. Απο οτι με ενημερωσε τις επόμενες ημέρες θα βγάλει το 2ο ΒΒ του με τον Stafan οπότε η περιοχή θα πάρει ανάσα, απο και προς το κέντρο. Το link με Β52 ειναι παντα σε πληρη λειτουργία κα ι τις επόμενες ημέρες θα βελτιωθεί ακόμα περισσοτερο.

----------


## DotKom

Μπράβο Max!!! Άντε και την επόμενη φορά το κρασί από εμένα....  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Χαρες Βλεπω...ετσι...!!!
Lockaristike ξανα το link απο τη μερια μου 6db σχεδον κερδος!
Παμε για το επομενο!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Μολις βγαλει ο νίκος το Λινκ με το Stafan τοτε μιλάμε για μια πολυ καλη διαδρομη του δικτύου. Προς το παρων εφοσον σταθεροπιηθηκε το λινκ μεταξυ μας και με χαμηλη ισχύ τότε νομίζω οτι θα εχουμε παρα πολυ καλες ταχυτήτες και με τον σταμάτη. ( Stafan ). 
Οσο για το κρασί γιαννη θα εχω φροντισει στο επομενο Meeting να εχω αρκετους προσκεκλημένους Πιστευω οτι θα ερθει και Νικος και ο Σταμάτης.

----------


## stafan

> Οσο για το κρασί γιαννη θα εχω φροντισει στο επομενο Meeting να εχω αρκετους προσκεκλημένους Πιστευω οτι θα ερθει και Νικος και ο Σταμάτης.


Φυσικά και θα πιούμε αρκεί να μην έχουμε "αγώνα" την άλλη μέρα, έ Σίμο  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> Οσο για το κρασί γιαννη θα εχω φροντισει στο επομενο Meeting να εχω αρκετους προσκεκλημένους Πιστευω οτι θα ερθει και Νικος και ο Σταμάτης.
> 
> 
> Φυσικά και θα πιούμε αρκεί να μην έχουμε "αγώνα" την άλλη μέρα, έ Σίμο


 Σταμάτη απο την αλλη εβδομάδα αρχίζουν τα ... οργανα ( Αγώνες ). Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι θα πήξω πάλι. Λοιπον θα το κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε  ::  Και φυσικά εχεις προσκληση για το 1ο F2F Να το παρακολουθήσεις απο δίπλα μου .....  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

σκεφτιτε το καλα πριν πιειτε αυτα που θα σας δωσει ο maxfuels εγω το εκανα το λαθος, μιλαω απο πιρα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Montechristos

> σκεφτιτε το καλα πριν πιειτε αυτα που θα σας δωσει ο maxfuels εγω το εκανα το λαθος, μιλαω απο πιρα


Άσε ρε που έχεις ανάγκη εσύ.
Όλα τα παιδάκια μεγαλώνουν με γαλατάκι. Εσύ φίλε μου μεγάλωσες με ένα μπουκάλι ούζο.
Και τώρα μας λες ότι σε πείραξαν αυτά που σου έδωσε ο MaxFuels.
Εγώ πάντως δεν σε πιστεύω

----------


## DotKom

Εγώ τον πιστεύω... Τί του έδωσες Max; Γάλα;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

οχι ρε ενα ποτηρι κρασι κατεβασε ο παλιοαλκοολικος και εγινε καρβουνο  ::  Εδω που τα λεμε βεβαια ηταν πολυ παλιο το κρασι 20-ετίας αλλά αυτός μονο με την μυρωδιά εγινε κουνουπίδι..... LOL

----------


## PrettyMaids

montechristo πιστεψε με το ουζο μπροστα σε αυτα του maxfuels ειναι γαλατακι και το καλιτερο ειναι υπουλο καθως πινεις πινεις κ μετα καταλαβενεις οτι εισαι ζαλισμενος, το ουζακι σε βαραει με τιν μια,οπως κ να εχει εμεις ειχαμε πει να παμε να τα πιουμε μοντε επομενο meeting κανουμε στον ναργιλλε ? ;p

----------


## maxfuels

Το Σ.Κ το 2ο ΒΒ που εχουμε με τον Nikosaei θα βγαλει λινκ με τον Stafan. Πρόκειται για μια πολυ καλή γραμμή εφόσον θα υπάρχει πλέον σε Α λινκ με τον Σταμάτη,σίγουρα μια πολύ καλή διαδρομή από και προς το κέντρο τον Αθηνών. Σας υπενθυμίζω οτι αυτό ειναι το 5ο λινκ του Stafan και το 2ο για τον Νίκο. Καλη επιτυχία !

Κλείνοντας ενημερώνω οτι ετοιμάζουμε και 3ο Link Εκπληξη .... Stay cool....

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Το λινκ μολις βγηκε και ειναι up!  :: 
καποιες πινελιες ακομα και ειναι ΟΚ!

----------


## Montechristos

Μπράβο σας παιδιά. Φασούλι το φασούλι αναβαθμίζεται το AWMN.



> Κλείνοντας ενημερώνω οτι ετοιμάζουμε και 3ο Link Εκπληξη .... Stay cool....


Άν αυτό το Link ελιναι με κανέναν bliz έχουμε κλείσει σαν κόμβος.  ::  
Οπότε περιμένουμε με κομμένες τις ανάσες να δούμε τις αποκαλύψεις του Max



> επομενο meeting κανουμε στον ναργιλλε ? ;p


Τώρα άν πετύχουμε και αυτό τότε θα δείς αναβάθμιση  ::   ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... c&start=75

Καποιος ψαχνει για bb..ριξε μια ματια!

----------


## PrettyMaids

Tracing route to wrc1.nikosaei.awmn [10.42.53.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 5 ms 5 ms 6 ms ap.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.48.1]
3 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-ap.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.48.62]
4 5 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-maxfuels.b52.awmn [10.42.44.113]
5 4 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-ns5.b52.awmn [10.42.44.249]
6 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms ns2.b52.awmn [10.42.44.82]
7 6 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-b52.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.201]
8 6 ms 4 ms 4 ms gw-spirosco.litrotis.awmn [10.17.119.210]
9 * 4 ms 4 ms gw-litrotis.stean.awmn.litrotis.awmn [10.46.166.
226]
10 33 ms 33 ms 29 ms gw-stean.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.249]
11 8 ms 5 ms 6 ms wrc1.nikosaei.awmn [10.42.53.1]

Προβλημα στο Routing ?

----------


## NiKoSaEi

το bb ειναι προς το παρον down για συγκεκριμενους λογους.....και για να μην δημιουργουνται προβληματα με το routing

----------


## B52

Εχεις Pm... Niko..

----------


## maxfuels

Το ΒΒ με τον nikosaei δεν λειτουργεί λόγω καποιων προβληματων.

----------


## maxfuels

Το λινκ με nikosaei επαναλειτουργεί

----------


## maxfuels

To link με τον nikosaei Διεκόπη λόγω προβλημάτων με την σύνδεση. Αν και προσπαθήσαμε επανειλλημένα να βελτιώσουμε την κατάσταση δυστυχώς δεν επιτύχαμε κατι καλό. Ηταν ανώφελο να το κραταμε λοιπόν και για το λογο αυτό το σταματήσαμε. Αν υπάρχει καποιος ο οποίος ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το Interface. To If Λειτουργεί ως AP στο κανάλι 5765 με ssid (*awmn4002 free IF* )

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Κριμα...καλη συνεχεια Σιμο και καλες δουλειες!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή με Diasnet ???  ::

----------


## bedrock

με panel ρε Μήτσο???

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με δορυφόρο.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

To πιάτο κοιτάει προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Περιοχες οπως Σεπόλια / Πατήσια / Γαλάτσι ισως να το βλέπουν.

----------


## DotKom

Max δεν κανονίζεις για κανένα καφεδάκι; Καιρό έχουμε να τα πούμε..
Για δώσε το σύνθημα..  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Να παμε για ουζα, φανταζομαι κ ο Montechristos συμφωνει ;ppppp


Ναργιλες Rul3z

----------


## sotirisk

> To πιάτο κοιτάει προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Περιοχες οπως Σεπόλια / Πατήσια / Γαλάτσι ισως να το βλέπουν.


Το έπιασα, και έχεις pm  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ Σωτήρη περιμένω τηλέφωνο σου για τα περαιτέρω...  ::

----------


## akis-man

> To πιάτο κοιτάει προς το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Περιοχες οπως Σεπόλια / Πατήσια / Γαλάτσι ισως να το βλέπουν.


Με ξέχασες??  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Δεν σε ξεχασα Ακη αλλά προσπαθουμε να φτιάξουμε λίγο τα λινκ ετσι και αλλιως εχω και αλλο iface.

To λινκ με τον sotirisk βγηκε πολύ ευκολα . Τις επόμενες ώρες απλά ενα κεντράρισμα για να φτιάξουμε το σήμα.  ::

----------


## akis-man

> Δεν σε ξεχασα Ακη αλλά προσπαθουμε να φτιάξουμε λίγο τα λινκ ετσι και αλλιως εχω και αλλο iface.
> 
> To λινκ με τον sotirisk βγηκε πολύ ευκολα . Τις επόμενες ώρες απλά ενα κεντράρισμα για να φτιάξουμε το σήμα.


Ωραία  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Απο την ερχόμενη Εβδομάδα (Μετά την Καθαρή Δευτέρα) μόλις μαζέψω τους Χαρτ(Α)ετούς απο τον Ιστό  ::  (Οπως Πέρσι ετσι και ... φέτος) Θα ρίξω ενα πιάτο προς τον Ακη. Ελπίζω να βγούμε προς το Μαρούσι με *Α*ξιοπρέπεια  ::  Τι να κάνουμε και εμείς οι μικροί και ασήμαντοι κόμβοι το παλεύουμε δίπλα στα θηρία !

----------


## DotKom

Πάντα τέτοια mΑx !!!!

----------


## Montechristos

Καλή φάση Max. Θα μετράει το link με Akis-man.
Βγάλτο Max, οι client σου θέλουν link με Akis-man 
 ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

θελω ποσοστα απο τα λινκς, το καλοδιο ειναι δικο μου (απο την πλευρα του max) ;p

----------


## maxfuels

Oντως είναι ενα καλό άνοιγμα της περιοχής μας προς τα Βόρεια Προάστια. Προσπ*Α*θούμε για το καλύτερο. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα λέω να κάνουμε συνάντηση στο Cafe του Β52. Πάντως σήμερα το απόγευμα εγω θα πάω μια βόλτα στον Τάσο στις 7.00 ποιός ψήνεται να ερθει;  ::

----------


## B52

> Oντως είναι ενα καλό άνοιγμα της περιοχής μας προς τα Βόρεια Προάστια. Προσπ*Α*θούμε για το καλύτερο. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα λέω να κάνουμε συνάντηση στο Cafe του Β52. Πάντως σήμερα το απόγευμα εγω θα πάω μια βόλτα στον Τάσο στις 7.00 ποιός ψήνεται να ερθει;


Εγω ψηνομαι θες να ερθω ???  ::  

b52

----------


## Montechristos

Max αν προλάβω σήμερα μπορεί να περάσω καμιά βόλτα.
Διαφορετικά την άλλη βδομάδα όλοι μαζί.
Ψήνομαι γα συνάντηση στο Fight Club.
Καλή φάση.
Εμείς θα συμφωνήσουμε. Τον άλλον πώς θα τον πείσεις ; 



> Να παμε για ουζα, 
> Ναργιλες Rul3z


  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Θα ερθει και o Στάθης. Εξάλλου ο Β52 εχει εξοπλίσει το μαγαζί με ολα τα καλούδια.. Απο Ουίσκι εως και ... Σουμάδα !  ::  Οτι τραβάει η ψυχή σας ! Εγω πάντως σήμερα θα παω για να πιω καφέ απο τα χεράκια του φίλου μου χαχαχα

----------


## DotKom

Θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να έρθω αν καταφέρω και φύγω νωρίς από τη δουλειά!!!

----------


## PrettyMaids

Β52 ελπιζω να εχεις ουζο στο μαγαζι  :Stick Out Tongue: pp
και φισικα το θελω με μεζε

----------


## B52

Καλα ελατε πρωτα και βλεπουμε γιατι η ωρα ειναι 8:13 και μονο ο dotkom εχει ερθει......  ::  

b52

----------


## maxfuels

Κάτι μου ετυχε εχτές Εκτάκτως και δεν κατάφερα να ερθω. Ζητώ συγνώμη. Για την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση στον Β52.

----------


## DotKom

Εντάξει σε συγχωρούμε... (μόνο εσένα... όχι τον άλλο που ήθελε και μεζέ και αναγκάστηκα να τον φάω εγώ  :: )

----------


## maxfuels

Συνάντηση Kόμβων/Clients *( Nikpet / Ataraxos / B52 / Spirosco / Phillip / Billgout / Special / Tlogik / Koem / Maxfuels / Nikosaei )*Δυτικών προαστίων την ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 8/3 07.00 το απόγευμα στο Internet Cafe του B52 που είναι στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Περιστέρι. Και όποιος ακόμα θέλει και μπορεί είναι καλοδεχούμενος.  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

τελικα ουζο δεν θα πιουμε, τεσπα δεν πιραζει εγω θα σας κανω την τιμη εκτος απροοπτου

----------


## DotKom

Για να δούμε... αυτή τη φορά θα πάρουμε απουσίες και θα υπάρξει τιμωρία σε όσους απουσιάσουν !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

τιμορια? 
limit? 
λεπτο και Kb ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
αν ειναι ετσι θα ειμαι 2 ωρες πριν εκει  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxfuels

Εκτός Δικτύου είναι ο κόμβος επειτα απο την δυνατή βροχή. Πιθανότατα εχει πάρει νερά το feeder με to link B52. Το 2ο λινκ είναι UP αλλά υπαρχει αλλο πρόβλημα εφόσον δεν περνάει κανένα route  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε και στα 2 λινκς ο κόμβος είναι UP. Thanks Maiden !  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μολις γυρισα απο τον maxfuels και οι 3 σακουλες που σκεπαζαν το feeder
τις κουναγα κ εκαναν γκλου γκλου  :Stick Out Tongue: 

τεσπα αδειασα τα νερα κ τa λινκ ειναι κ παλι up

----------


## maxfuels

Που και πως βαδίζουμε ; Θεώρησα καλό να σας ενημερώσω για την πορεία του κόμβου.

Ο κόμβος Maxfuels λειτουργεί με 2 links και 15 clients και σηκώνει ενα μεγάλο βάρος στην περιοχή. Οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου εχουν περιοριστεί πλέον μόνο στο Dc.Hub λόγω αλλαγών στον εξοπλισμό. Μελλοντικά θα λειτουργήσουν χρήσιμες υπηρεσίες για ολους. Προσπάθησα επανειλλημένες φορές να βγάλω το λινκ με τον Tlogik σε Α αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ηταν 100% απογοητευτικό. Προσπαθήσαμε να βγάλουμε το link με τον Παπατρέχα αλλά δεν είχα κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Προσπαθήσαμε με τον Nikosaei να βγάλουμε link αλλά και πάλι η γκαντεμιά δεν ηθελε να βγει σωστά το λινκ. Το σταθερό και απροβλημάτιστο λινκ με τον Β52 μας εχει βγάλει απο την δύσκολη θεση αλλά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα να βασιζόμαστε σε 1 και μοναδικό λινκ. Το 2ο Λινκ που εχει βγει αυτες τις ημέρες είναι με τον sotirisk και ακόμα δεν εχει σταθεροποιηθεί. Το Σ.Κ θα γίνει μια δοκιμή με Μαρούσι αλλά και με ενα ακόμα Κόμβο στο Κέντρο των Αθηνών. Υπάρχει πολυ καλη οπτική επαφή σε αρκετά σημεία αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε την χρυσή τομή και φυσικά να εξυπηρετηθεί το σύνολο του δικτύου.Δυστυχώς λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων δεν εχω τον απαραίτητο χρόνο για να ασχοληθώ οσο θα ηθελα αλλα το παλεύω. 

Για αυτους και ακόμα παραπάνω λόγους, στην σημερινή Συγκέντρωση θα ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ του clients του Κόμβου να είναι παρών για να ενημερωθούν αλλά και να προτείνουν λύσεις και ιδέες. Τα φλέγοντα θέματα είναι αρκετά για τις περιοχές των Δυτικών Προαστίων και πρέπει να δώσουμε δυναμικό παρών. ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΚΕΙ  ::  

φιλικά.

Σίμος.

----------


## koem

Γιατί δεν βγάζεις ένα link με τον special;  :: 

Θες να δοκιμάσουμε ένα μαζί;

----------


## PrettyMaids

χαχα ρε max την ιστορια της ζωης σου εγραψες ;p
αν το δεις ως την ωρα του meeting το εφτιαξα το car θα παρω τον
BladeWS και θα ερθω

----------


## maxfuels

Με το Special δεν εχω οπτικη επαφή ειχαμε δοκιμασει σε Β αλλά δεν ειχαμε αποτέλεσμα. Τωρα με εσενα προς Χαιδάρι δεν εχω καθόλου οπτική αλλά το δοκιμάζουμε.

Στάθη οκ θα σε περιμένω στον Τασο οποότε τα λέμε εκει.

----------


## DotKom

Κρατήστε μου και εμένα μια θέση που θα έρθω από τη δουλειά...  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> Το 2ο λινκ είναι UP αλλά υπαρχει αλλο πρόβλημα εφόσον δεν περνάει κανένα route



Kατι μου θυμιζει αυτο!

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
>  Το 2ο λινκ είναι UP αλλά υπαρχει αλλο πρόβλημα εφόσον δεν περνάει κανένα route 
> 
> 
> 
> Kατι μου θυμιζει αυτο!


Το φτιαξε, τό φτιαξε  :: 
http://www.sotirisk.awmn/rrd/

----------


## PrettyMaids

δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιο αλλα routes περναγανε απο τοτε που το πιραξα  :Stick Out Tongue: pp

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikosaei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> ...


Σίγουρα; Γιατί με bandwidth test προς Σίμο (10.42.48.65) απο αλλού πάω και απο αλλού έρχομαι... Εσύ πρέπει να παίρνεις routes απο Σίμο. Ο Σίμος όμως; Για δές το βρε Σίμο. Γιατί αν τον sotirisk, onikoseimai, stafan δεν τα μαθαίνεις απο sotirisk, αλλά απο B52, το πρόβλημα υπάρχει και πρέπει να το διορθώσουμε  :: 
Δείτε και το trace 


```
C:\Documents and Settings\root>tracert ap.maxfuels.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: ap.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.48.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  doohan.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.105]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  rossi.stafan.awmn [10.2.20.5]
  3    21 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-stafan.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.238]
  4    27 ms     7 ms    16 ms  gw-sotirisk.onikoseimai.awmn [10.2.31.230]
  5!!    29 ms     6 ms    11 ms  gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.44.114]
  6    25 ms     7 ms     9 ms  ap.maxfuels.awmn [10.42.48.1]
```

Σωτήρη, αφού έχεις linux δες και τα flaps στο bgp σου...

----------


## maxfuels

Περνάει μόνο 1 Route οπως το λες Σταμάτη το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει. Αν και τα σήματα ειναι πολύ καλά ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ τα routes.

----------


## B52

Εγω πιστευω πως αν μπει ενα mikroμπρικι απο την αλλη πλευρα ολα θα στρωσουν....  ::  

b52
tasos

----------


## maxfuels

Αύριο το πρωί θα αλλάξουν πολλά στον κόμβο. Αλλαγή Router - Microtik - Κάρτας . Και νέα δοκιμή για λινκ με τον AkisMan. Περιμένω την βοήθεια του nikpet - Stafan - B52. Οι 2 πρώτοι θα ελθουν να βοηθησουν στις αλλαγές ενω ο Β52 θα βελτιώσει το Link που εχουμε. Ευχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά.

----------


## sotirisk

Κάνω κάτι λάθος?



```
router bgp 3433
 bgp router-id 10.2.43.1

 network 10.2.43.0/24

 neighbor 10.2.31.225 remote-as 737
 neighbor 10.2.31.225 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.2.31.225 capability orf prefix-list both

 neighbor 10.2.43.244 remote-as 4002
 neighbor 10.2.43.244 capability dynamic
 neighbor 10.2.43.244 capability orf prefix-list both

line vty
```

Να το διορθώσω αν είναι!



```
sotorouter:/etc/quagga# route -n |grep -c 10.2.43.244
192
sotorouter:/etc/quagga#
```

Εγώ παίρνω 192 routes από maxfuels.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι μήπως δεν έπρεπε να βάλω το .244 στο bgp αλλά κάτι άλλο (δεν ξέρω πώς ακριβώς δουλεύει η άλλη πλευρά). 

Πείτε μου ότι θέλετε να το τρέξω, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
Mikrotik is not an option.

Καλό βράδυ.

ps sorry για σήμερα, είχαμε διακοπή 1,5 -2 ώρες και μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και τα ξανασήκωσα, το UPS σηκώνει μέχρι ~20 λεπτά.

----------


## maxfuels

Επειτα απο αρκετή δουλειά αφου κατέβηκαν πιάτα - κατσαρόλες κλπ κλπ ο κόμβος ειναι πάλι Up. Ευχαριστώ τον Nikpet / Stafan που ηρθαν να με βοηθήσουν (εγω τους εβλεπα και αυτοί το εφτιαχναν)  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Επιστροφή στα ... Προβλήματα  ::  Τελικά μάλλον πάμε για κανένα αγιασμό απο οτι φαίνεται ... Το ΒΒ με sotirisk δεν παίζει σωστά. Σταμάτησαν να περνάνε routes παρόλο του ότι εγινε αλλαγή κάρτας. Το ολο περίεργο στην υπόθεση είναι οτι ενώ το Σάββατο ολα δούλευαν ρολόι την Κυριακή τα Μεσάνυχτα που επέστρεψα Αθήνα διαπίστωσα με λύπη οτι το σήμα ενω είναι στο -51 και με χαμηλή ισχύ ΔΕΝ περνάνε πάλι τα routes. Εχω αρχίσει να απογοητευομαι γιατι το Microtik δεν τα παει καλα με την quagqa. Οσα λινκ προσπάθησα να βγαλω με Linux ΔΕΝ παίζουν.Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα γίνει απόπειρα σύνδεσης με τον Akisman στο Μαρούσι. Αν εχει κανεις να προτείνει κάτι ας το γράψει. Πραγματικά εχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ με αυτή την ιστορία. Προσπαθώ και δεν εχω κανένα θετικό αποτέλεσμα. Το μόνο που εχω να σκεφτώ αυτη τη στιγμή ... Οι clients ας αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για ανεύρεση ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ ! η δημιουργίας νέου.
*Μια λύση είναι η διακοπή λειτουργίας του Κόμβου. ή μερους υπηρεσιών.*

----------


## PrettyMaids

ασε ρε κομβουχε που απελπιστικες και εσυ χαχα
ολα φτιαχνονται αλαξτε κ καμια version mikrotik μπας
κ δουλεψει και οποτε μπορεις ριξε ενα τηλ που θελω να σου πω
κ μην απελπιζεσαι θα βαλω τον σκυλο σου να σε φαει

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Σιμο βαλε linux  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Επιστροφή στα ... Προβλήματα  Τελικά μάλλον πάμε για κανένα αγιασμό απο οτι φαίνεται ... Το ΒΒ με sotirisk δεν παίζει σωστά. Σταμάτησαν να περνάνε routes παρόλο του ότι εγινε αλλαγή κάρτας. Το ολο περίεργο στην υπόθεση είναι οτι ενώ το Σάββατο ολα δούλευαν ρολόι την Κυριακή τα Μεσάνυχτα που επέστρεψα Αθήνα διαπίστωσα με λύπη οτι το σήμα ενω είναι στο -51 και με χαμηλή ισχύ ΔΕΝ περνάνε πάλι τα routes. Εχω αρχίσει να απογοητευομαι γιατι το Microtik δεν τα παει καλα με την quagqa. Οσα λινκ προσπάθησα να βγαλω με Linux ΔΕΝ παίζουν.Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα γίνει απόπειρα σύνδεσης με τον Akisman στο Μαρούσι. Αν εχει κανεις να προτείνει κάτι ας το γράψει. Πραγματικά εχω κουραστεί πάρα πολύ με αυτή την ιστορία. Προσπαθώ και δεν εχω κανένα θετικό αποτέλεσμα. Το μόνο που εχω να σκεφτώ αυτη τη στιγμή ... Οι clients ας αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για ανεύρεση ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ ! η δημιουργίας νέου.
> *Μια λύση είναι η διακοπή λειτουργίας του Κόμβου. ή μερους υπηρεσιών.*


Το παλέψαμε χθες για περίπου μιάμιση ώρα με τον stafan.
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι φταίει ή το feeder ή ακόμη πιθανότερα το καλώδιο.
Φταίει κάτι ή στη λήψη σου ή στην εκπομπή μου, θα δοκιμάσω από εδώ να αλλάξω feeder + καλώδιο + καρτα για να δω αν φταίω εγώ.
Εσύ πρέπει να ψάξεις μόνο feeder ή καλώδιο.

Θεωρώ μικρή την πιθανότητα να φταίει είτε το linux είτε το mikrotik (να είναι software oriented το πρόβλημα). Αυτό γιατί ο stafan παρατήρησε το σήμα από τη μεριά σου να παίζει αρκετά, ενώ εγώ σε βλέπω με σταθερό σήμα.
Όταν λέμε παίζει, εννοούμε για αυξομειώσεις μέχρι και +/-15 db, γι' αυτό και υποψιάζομαι καλώδιο ή feeder (μάλλον καλώδιο, γιατί το feeder δεν μπορεί να πάθει και τίποτα).

Μην απελπίζεσαι, όλοι οι μεγάλοι κόμβοι έχουν μικρά προβληματάκια, θα το φτιάξουμε  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ αύριο το πρωί θα κοιταξω το καλώδιο μιας που το feeder ηταν οκ. Δεν εχει μείνει και τίποτε αλλο.

----------


## PrettyMaids

αν το καλοδιο εχει κατι θα κινιγαει εμενα ο maxfuels ;p

----------


## DotKom

Δεν θα σε κηνυγάει μόνο ο Maxfuels αλλά όλοι μας...!!!  ::   ::  

Σωστά λέει ο Sotirisk μεγάλοι κόμβοι... μικρά προβληματάκια...

Και εμείς οι πιστοί σου clients όπως σου έχω πεί είμαστε στο πλευρό σου....

----------


## maxfuels

Την Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι εγιναν αλλαγές και στο καλώδιο του If με το λινκ του sotirisk. Το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε και το σήμα εξακολουθεί να παιζει απο 49 - 84 !  ::   ::   ::  Routes δεν περνάνε με τίποτα! Τα εχω αλλάξει όλα (Απο feeder , cm9 , μεχρι καλώδιο) εκτός το πιάτο και router. Αν εχετε καποια ιδέα καλο θα ηταν να μου την πείτε μήπως και ....

----------


## sotirisk

> Την Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι εγιναν αλλαγές και στο καλώδιο του If με το λινκ του sotirisk. Το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε και το σήμα εξακολουθεί να παιζει απο 49 - 84 !    Routes δεν περνάνε με τίποτα! Τα εχω αλλάξει όλα (Απο feeder , cm9 , μεχρι καλώδιο) εκτός το πιάτο και router. Αν εχετε καποια ιδέα καλο θα ηταν να μου την πείτε μήπως και ....


routes δεν περνάνε επειδή κάναμε μια αλλαγή με το stafan στην ip σου στο bgp, επειδή το link δεν πήγαινε καλά.
μόλις σταθεροποιηθεί το σήμα θα ανέβει και το bgp, μην κόψουμε το δίκτυο στα 2  :: 

άρα το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι μάλλον φταίω εγώ?
θα δοκιμάσω να τα αλλάξω κι εγώ όλα από δω και θα δούμε! (εννοώ καλώδιο, feeder, κάρτα).

είπαμε ότι θα το φτιάξουμε και θα το φτιάξουμε  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Αντε ρε γαμωτο εχουμε κουραστει ολοι :/ αντε με το καλο

----------


## nikpet

Σίμο άλλαξε και το πιάτο...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Θα το αλλάξω και αυτό Χρήστο δεν εχει μείνει και τίποτε άλλο. Στην περίπτωση που δεν παιξει τότε θα αλλάξω και το Microtik.

----------


## Montechristos

> (none):[~]# ping 10.42.48.1
> PING 10.42.48.1 (10.42.48.1): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=2853.0 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1856.1 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1359.2 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1623.2 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=1401.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1202.2 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1247.1 ms
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

ναι ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα κ το σημα επεσε πολυ

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα θα ρίξω μια ματιά στο Ap. Να μου στείλετε ολοι οι clients  ::  τις Mac γιατί θα μπεί Macfilter.

----------


## maxfuels

Σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στο Ap παρατήρησα επειτα απο ελεγχο 2 κυρίους οι οποίοι θεώρησαν καλό να συνδεθούν στο Ap δίχως να με ενημερώσουν, και με ips που δεν εχω δώσει ποτε και σε κανένα.Ειναι το 2ο περιστατικό μέσα στο τελευταίο 3μηνο και το τελευταίο.Oσοι Clients δεν εχουν δηλωσει τα στοιχεία τους στο Project Wind να το κάνουν αμεσα. Για τους παραπάνω λόγους εως την Τρίτη 21/3 ΟΛΟΙ οι clients παρακαλώ να μου στείλουν με πμ τις Mac. Πρόσβαση θα δωθεί μονο σε όσους θελουν να ακολουθήσουν την πολιτική που εφαρμόζεται σε ολο το AWMN. 

*Ζητώ την κατανόηση ολων σας και σας ευχαριστώ*

----------


## maxfuels

Απο σήμερα 23 / 3 /2006 στο Ap του κόμβου ειναι ενεργοποιημένο MAC Filter.

----------


## Montechristos

Max δεν έχεις καταχωρήσει μάλλον την Mac Address μου γιατί δεν μπορώ να μπω με τίποτα. Σε πιάνω στο scan αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω assoc.


Την Mac Address μου σου την έχω στείλει με pm τότε που ανακοίνωσες ότι θα μπει Mac Filter.

----------


## DotKom

To ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ !!!
Και εγώ με pm στην έστειλα.
Μαχ μας ξέχασες;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

εγω ειμαι οκ

----------


## Sam_GR

Και εγώ έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## Sam_GR

Έχει κανένας πρόβλημα προς το δίκτυο;Εγώ συνδέομαι στο AP αλλά τίποτα απο κεί και πέρα.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Λοιπον εγω απο θεμα mac ειμαι οκ, εκτος απο αυτο...

C:\Documents and Settings\Maid>ping 10.42.48.1 -t

Pinging 10.42.48.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63

αυτο σημαινει οτι ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο
δεν ξερω αν φταιει το οτι δεν συνδεθηκατε πολλοι
η το mac filter που εκοψε τους ασχετους παντως
ξερω οτι το ap πεταει τωρα, θα δειξει οταν συνδεθουν και τα παιδια

----------


## Sam_GR

Εγώ απο το απόγευμα δεν μπορώ να pingαρω καθόλου.Απο την στιγμή που μπήκε το mac filter.

----------


## sotiris

Εχετε δωσει και τις 2 mac ? (ασυρματη και ενσυρματη)

----------


## Sam_GR

Δηλ;Δεν ξέρω τί είναι αυτό.

----------


## Montechristos

> ξερω οτι το ap πεταει τωρα


Ναι Στάθη πετάει επειδή είσαι μόνος σου  ::  

Άσχετα από την πλάκα ελπίζω πράγματι να διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα και μόλις μπούμε και οι υπόλοιποι clients να είμαστε μια χαρά.

Άντε, από το στόμα μου και στου Θεού τ’ αυτί...

----------


## maxfuels

Λοιπόν παραπονιάρηδες ειστε ετοιμοι.  ::  Καλα δεν αντέχετε ουτε 2 ωρες δίχως ασύρματο δίκτυο ; αυτο θα πει εξάρτηση ! Ο κύριος που εμπεινε επανω στο Ap με .... - 18!!  ::   ::   ::  .το ειχε γονατίσει κυριολεκτικά και εφαγε BAN. Δεν προκειται να του δωθεί Ip και η mac του εχει καταγραφεί γιατι χρησ. ΚΑΚΟΒΟΥΛΑ ip του Κόμβου δίχως να με ενημερώσει.  ::  Σε περίπτωση αλλαγής mac να με ενημέρωσετε για να καταχωρηθεί η νεα και να σβηστεί η παλαιά. 

Αυτά προς το παρών και να ετοιμαστείτε για συνάντηση .....

----------


## DotKom

::   ::   ::  


Ωραία τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει.... μια συνάντηση είναι ότι πρέπει !!!

----------


## Montechristos

Ότι είμαστε εξαρτημένοι είμαστε.

Πάντως μετά το Mac Filter τα ping έχουν βελτιωθεί 



> (none):[~]# ping 10.42.48.1
> PING 10.42.48.1 (10.42.48.1): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=4.6 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=3.0 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=2.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=10.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2.5 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=2.4 ms
> 64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=3.6 ms
> ...


Και οι ταχύτητες επίσης.

Όσο για τις απόψεις του Dotkom



> Ωραία τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει.... μια συνάντηση είναι ότι πρέπει !!!


Νομίζω ότι είμαστε όλοι σύμφωνοι.
Χάνουν οι clients του Max τέτοιο τζερτζελέ ;  ::

----------


## DotKom

```
Pinging 10.42.48.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=26ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=29ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=44ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=25ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=28ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 10.42.48.1:
    Packets: Sent = 22, Received = 22, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 158ms, Average = 29ms
```

Και εγώ τώρα που δοκιμάζω μια χαρά τα πάει

Τώρα για τη συνάντηση.. όπως και την προηγούμενη φορά... θα χάνει ο Client τον Max και ο Max τον client !!!  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα εχτές το απόγευμα παρατηρούσα και πειραματίστηκα αρκετά με το Ap. Αυτό που μου εκανε εντύπωση ηταν τα 11 mpbs traffic που περνούσε. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι καποιος leech αααα ρεεεεειιιι ΑΝΕΛΕΗΤΑ ! Για αλλη μια φορα θα παρακαλούσα να δείξετε λίγο κατανόηση ειδικά τις ωρες που οι περισσότεροι χρησ. το δίκτυο. Η 2η λύση και η οποία εχουμε ξαναπεί είναι η εγκατάσταση 2ου AP.

----------


## DotKom

Νομίζω ότι μιά συνάντηση είναι απαραίτητη για να πάρουμε οριστικές αποφάσεις και να λύσουμε οριστικά το πρόβλημα.

----------


## PrettyMaids

αχαχαχαχα μια ζωη οριστικες αποφασεις περνουμε με το access point  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ημαστε αποφασιστικη ομαδα

----------


## Montechristos

> Πάντως μετά το Mac Filter τα ping έχουν βελτιωθεί 
> 
> Και οι ταχύτητες επίσης.


Γράψε λάθος  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αν δεν περιοριστεί το απροσκοπο download θα εχετε προβλημα. Ηδη εχουν προστεθεί 2 clients στον κομβο, οπότε καταλαβαινετε οτι τα πραγματα εχουν ζοριστεί. Ριχτε προτασεις μηπως και βγαλουμε ακρη.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

προτεινω Σιμο την εφαρμογη καποιου limiter για το καλο ολων.....κοιτα ποσοι πελατες ειναι πανω και διαιρεσε τα 11 Mbits που δεν ειναι και 11...αναλογα!50 με 80kb ειναι πιστευω καλα για ολους

----------


## PrettyMaids

εγω πρωτεινω 2ο access point γιατι nikosaei δεν νομιζω οτι για 4 pc που εχω πανω στο δικτυο να φτανουν τα 80 kbps ουτε καν τα 100 με 100 αν τα διαιρεσεις πανε απο 25Kbps ανα pc

ερωτηματα...
εσενα σου φτανουν 25kbps ?
ερωτημα 2ο...
εσενα σου φτιανουν 100Kbps ?

μην λεμε παραλογα πραματα αφου ημαστε πολοι κατι πρεπει να γινει με 2ο Access Point

----------


## Montechristos

Max δεν μας κάνεις μια αναφορά με πόσο κατεβάζει ο καθένας μας για να δούμε και στην πράξη αλλά και μόνοι μας μπας και καταφέρουμε να ελαττώσουμε το leeching; Γιατί έτσι ανώνυμα κανείς δεν υποψιάζεται τον εαυτό του. Μπορεί να είμαι και εγώ αυτός που γονατίζει το AP (αν και δεν νομίζω γιατί έχω να κατεβάσω αρκετό καιρό και έχουν μειωθεί φοβερά και τα Uploads μου. Βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις)
Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρουμε ας πέσει lιmiter και να αντιστοιχεί στον καθένα ένα μέρος της πίτας.
Ίσως αυτό να είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## gbouros

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, παραμονές Χριστουγέννων είχε γίνει μια συνάντηση σας (ήμουν και εγώ εκεί) στην οποία είχατε αποφασίσει να μπει και 2ο access point. 

Έχουν περάσει 3 μήνες και ακόμα δεν κάνατε τίποτα;

----------


## PrettyMaids

montechristo δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραματα οπως κ να εχει ειναι νομος
1 ap = 6 - 7 με το ζωρι Clients
εμεις το εχουμε ξεπερασει το οριο νομιζω

και διλαδι εσυ εχεις 3 pc πανω που μηραζεστε το ap
αν σου παισει κ limiter θα σερνεστε το ιδιο κ εγω που εχω 4 pc πανω
οποτε μην κανουμε κινισεις χωρις νοημα με το Limiter

----------


## PrettyMaids

gbouros, ναι το ηχαμε σηζιτισει απλα ψαξαμε οικονομικη λυση που δεν μας εκατσε οποτε παλι απο την αρχη, ποπο σαν εκπροσωπος του max μιλαω  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Montechristos

Αυτό με το δεύτερο AP τι είναι;
Ένας client από εμάς να σηκώσει και αυτός AP;
Αυτό εννοούμε;
Αν είναι αυτό πάντως, εγώ είμαι διαθέσιμος να το παλέψω. Θα πάρει λίγο χρόνο μέχρι να βρω εξοπλισμό (και κάνα φράγκο) και να στήσω την όλη κατάσταση αλλά είμαι διατεθειμένος.
Μέχρι τότε όμως τι κάνουμε;

----------


## gbouros

Δεν μου πέφτει λόγος εμένα αλλά ποια οικονομική λύση λέτε; 
Έχουν μαζευτεί καμιά 15αρια clients στον κόμβο, οπότε με 10-20 ευρώ ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να λυθεί το θέμα. 
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι πολλά μπροστά στα ωφέλη που θα υπάρξουν.

----------


## PrettyMaids

gbouros συμφωνω αλλα δεν οργανοθικαμε ποτε, τεσπα δεν ειναι εκει το θεμα
η οικονομικη λυση ηταν ενα wrt που ειχαμε βρει αλλα δεν μας εκατσε η version για να του αλαξουμε firmware... 

montechristo: Οταν Λεμε 2ο Access Point Ενωουμε να βαλει ο max 2 Ap
το ενα με το κλασικο SSID: awmn-4002
και το αλλο παραδιγμα με SSID: awmn-4002-2ap
οποτε να παισουμε μισοι μισοι να μην γονατιζουμε το ενα

----------


## Montechristos

> εσυ εχεις 3 pc πανω που μηραζεστε το ap
> αν σου παισει κ limiter θα σερνεστε το ιδιο κ εγω που εχω 4 pc πανω
> ο


Ρε συ το limiter να πέσει με βάση τους client και όχι τους κόμβους.
Εσύ που έχεις 4 ips και 3 εγώ να το μοιράσουμε διά 7 και όχι δια 2.
Αντίστοιχα και με όλους τους υπόλοιπους.
Δεν νομίζω να κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας και να έχουμε ips που δεν τις χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο και μόνο για να παίρνουμε μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο.


Καλή φάση αυτή με το δεύτερο AP. Δηλαδή δεν βρίσκουμε το κατάλληλο linksys και δεν την πραγματοποιούμε;

----------


## PrettyMaids

Montechristo απλα το limiter θα μας γωνατισει αφτη ειναι η αποψη μου
το πιο σωστο ειναι το 2ο access point εγω ειμαι διατεθημενος να δοσω χρηματα, ενα wrt54gs νομιζω οτι μας κανει η ενα DLinkaki

----------


## DotKom

Τώρα για το leeching καλό είναι να δεί ο Max ποιός είναι αυτός και να του το πεί.
Εγώ νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι το 2ο AP και να μοιραστούμε..

----------


## PrettyMaids

τεσπα καλο θα ηταν να μην περιοριστουμε κ ουτε να εχουμε το αγχος να κατεβασουμε μην γωνατισουμε το access point οποτε... τελικη μου προταση 2ο access point

----------


## Montechristos

Και εσύ είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις, και εγώ είμαι και όλοι μας πιστεύω. Σε αυτό το θέμα δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση. Άλλωστε για εμάς όλους είναι. Και αν μοιραστούν και τα έξοδα τόσοι που είμαστε δεν θα είναι ούτε αυτό πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι να το προχωρήσουμε πρώτον, και δεύτερον να συμφωνεί και ο max. Για να μην λογαριάζουμε χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο. Μην τον κρεμάσουμε εν αγνεία μας

----------


## PrettyMaids

ο max δεν νομιζω να διαφωνει με αυτο εξαλου λιγα posts πριν το ειχε αναφερει δες... το θεμα ειναι να το προχορισουμε, βεβαια καλο θα ηταν να το ξαναπει  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Montechristos

> montechristo ...





> montechristo: Οταν ...





> Montechristo ...


Ρε σύ έλιωσες με το όνομά μου σε αυτή την σελίδα. Τόσο πολύ σου αρέσει;  ::  
Τόσο πολύ με συμπαθείς;  ::  
Ρε μήπως είσαι ντι ντής και μου την πέφτεις;  ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
(Αφού λύσαμε τα προβλήματά μας ας κάνουμε και λίγο πλάκα)
 ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

επιτελους το καταλαβες!!!!! λοιπον γουσταρεις ?

----------


## Montechristos

Χα χα . Άσε ρε. Δεν ξέρω εσύ, αλλά εγώ δεν θέλω να καταλήξω σαν τον σκύλο της υπογραφής μου.

Λοιπόν επειδή έχεις χιούμορ και σε πάω, το επόμενο meeting πάμε να το πιέσουμε παρέα να γίνει στον ναργιλέ  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

εκει να δεις humor και για να στο αποδιξω οτι ειμαι πελατης ;p

3euro ο ναργιλες
6euro το καραφακι το ουζο
σωωωστααα ???

----------


## izinet

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι λιγο νέος στο awmn αλλα εχω την διαθεση τον χρονο και εχω και τον εξοπλισμο. Εχω σηκώσει access point (izinet) το οποίο όμως λειτουργεί με 192.168.x.x και στο οποίο έχει συνδεθει κάποιος φιλος. Σκεφτόμουν και αυτό μας εξυπηρετεί εφόσον έχω το access point για να βοηθηθεί η κατάσταση όποιοι με πιάνεται να συνδεόσασταν σε μένα και εγώ να έκανα ενα BB Link με τον maxfuels. αυτό θα εξυπηρετούσε και τον max και εσας αλλά και εμένα. Αν θέλετε μπορούμε το ΣΚ να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές και scans για να δούμε τι γίνεται. 
Εγω πάντως είμαι πλήρως διαθέσιμος και εφόσον είναι δυνατόν ας το κάνουμε.

Φιλικά
Ισίδωρος

----------


## PrettyMaids

αυτο ειχα σιζητισει κ εγω στον max,εσυ client εισαι ? αν ναι που ?

----------


## Montechristos

Πες μας πού ακριβώς βρίσκεσαι γιατί εμείς εδώ (όχι εγώ αλλά οι υπόλοιποι έχουν) έχουμε ένα κάποιο σχετικό πρόβλημα με τις τοποθεσίες μας και μπορεί να μην σε βλέπουμε

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Παιδια να πω την ιστορια μου,τοσο καιρο ημουν πελατης σε διαφορετικα ap
Η μονη λυση για να παιζεται σωστα ειναι ο σωστος εξοπλισμος και η ισχυ οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα
Επιπλεον ενας Limiter ανα πελατη θα εμποδισει φαινομενα υψηλου Ping
Τωρα φιλε μου αν εχεις μια κεραια και εισαι πελατης και εχεις βαλει 4 pc πανω στο δικτυο....τι να πω!
Eυχομαι μονο για το καλο ολων να μην παιζει dc και στα 4 pc!!!!
Αν καποιος εχεις ψηλοτερες απαιτησεις απο το ap που συνδεεται πολυ απλα βοηθηστε το Σιμο να βγαλει ενα bb ακομα με καποιον απο σας.....Το μυστικο ειναι τα backbones!!!  ::   ::

----------


## izinet

Εγω είμαι ο κόμβος IziNet, είμαι πελάτης στον tlogic. βλέπω όμως και άλλους, όπως τον ataraxo,nikpet,igna και άλλους. Ειμαι στην ανθουπολη και εχω αρκετα καλή οπτική...

----------


## PrettyMaids

Νικο, οταν εβαλα τα 4 pc δουλεβαν
αψογα με dc κ στα 3 γιατι να 
λιγοστεψουμε τα pc μας
κ να μην ημαστε ολοι ανετοι με 2ο ap ?

οσο για το 2ο λινκ εγω του το ειχα προτινει αλλα οπως σωστα ειπε
ο κομβος εχει 1 λινκ σε σωστη λειτουργια πιο σοβαρο θα ηταν να βγαλει
ο σιμος ενα λινκ με ουσια ακομα κ μετα περνουμε σειρα εμεις και δεν λεω κατι παραλογο

----------


## maxfuels

Λοιπον ας πάρουμε τα πραγματα απο την αρχή. Γνωρίζετε οι παλαιότεροι clients οτι ο κόμβος απο την 1η κιόλας στιγμή σήκωσε ενα μεγάλο βάρος, λόγω ελειψης κοντινότερων σημείων πρόσβασης. Γνωρίζετε οτι και αγαπω και προσπαθώ να κρατησω UP τον κόμβο εδω και 2 χρόνια και νομίζω οτι τα εχω καταφέρει. Ειναι ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ οι φορές που εχετε μείνει εκτός μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα. Και αυτό για τις περισσότερες φορές γίνεται μια συντήρηση στα Pc. Εξυπηρετούμε εκτός των clients με το Dc Hub αρκετό κόσμο που το επισκεφτεται καθημερινά. Υπήρχαν και πολλές υπηρεσίες μεχρι την στιγμή που ο κόμβος αρχισε να γεμίζει ασφυκτικά με clients και με ΠΟΛΛΑ PC. Δεν θελω να γραψω αριθμό υπολογιστών οι οποίοι ειναι συνεχώς κρεμασμένοι επάνω στο AP γιατί δεν θα με πιστέψουν. Ομως ... ειναι ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ .. 20 . Και σας ρωτώ κατι απλό τι θέλετε να κάνω για να περιορίσω και να ισομοιράσω το bandwith των 11 mbit ; 

1.Να βάλω Netlimiter απο την στιγμή που εχει ο καθενας πανω απο 3 Pc στο σπίτι του ; 
2.Να Εγκαταστήσω ενα 2ο AP ; 
3.Να προχωρήσει ενας απο εσας στην δημιουργία ενος νέου κόμβου για να ανασάνουμε λίγο ;

Επειδή με γνωρίζετε ξερετε πολυ καλά οτι δεν λεω ΟΧΙ σε οποιον μου ζητήσει να του δώσω πρόσβαση και επειδη εχω περάσει απο αυτό το κανάλι, δεν θελω να δυσαρεστησω κανέναν σας. Γνωρίζετε οτι υπαρχει πρόβλημα στην περιοχή.
ΟΜΩΣ ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ δεν βλεπω να κάνει κανείς μια κίνηση και να πεί θα ξεκινήσω ενα κόμβο. Και προσέχτε καλά γιατι οταν λεω για κόμβο δεν εννοώ να φτιάξετε 1 ΒΒ για να εχετε ταχύτητες μονο για την πάρτι σας, αλλά να σηκώσετε και AP για να βοηθήσετε τους γύρω σας. 

Για ολα αυτά ΟΠΟΙΟΣ απο εσας θελει και εχει χρηματα εγω θα τον βοηθήσω θα βγαλω BB μαζί του με την ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ οτι θα σηκώσει AP. 

Τέλος κοιτάξτε λιγάκι τα πιάτα σας μηπως θελουν καποιο κεντράρισμα, χαμηλώστε ισχύ και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## izinet

Λοιπον με λένε Ισίδωρο, ειμαι ο κόμβος izinet στο wind και εχω είδη ενα access point,θες να δούμε αν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε BB για να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ?

Φιλικά 
Ισίδωρος

----------


## PrettyMaids

Νομιζω πως μας αποστομοσε χεχε
προσεξε με τωρα σημο... περα απο την πλακα που σου κανω για bblink
ας σκεφτουμε μερικα πραματα
οπως...

1. > ποια η διαφορα να μου φτιαξεις ενα BBLink κ να σηκωσω Access Point
απο το να το σικωσεις εσυ το 2ο

2. > Γιατι να χαραμισεις εξοπλησμο να μου φτιαξεις λινκ 
(οχι μονο εμενα στον καθενα) που στο κατω κατω δεν εχω
αλλα λινκς να Βοηθησω και να μην φτιαξεις ενα ποιο ουσιαστικο λινκ
που θα μας βοηθησει ολους

3. > Limiter με 3 και 4 Pc απο πισω ειναι δωρον αδωρον

οποτε βαση αφτης της λογικης καταλειγω στο 2ο AP με εξοδα των Clients
αν θες

με βρισκετε λαθος καπου ?

----------


## maxfuels

> Λοιπον με λένε Ισίδωρο, ειμαι ο κόμβος izinet στο wind και εχω είδη ενα access point,θες να δούμε αν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε BB για να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ?
> 
> Φιλικά 
> Ισίδωρος


Ισίδωρε χαιρομαι που τα λέμε και σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση - βοήθεια. Κατ αρχην πρέπει να κανεις αίτηση στο AWMN για την διευθυνσιοδότηση ( Δεν γνωρίζv αν εχεις πάρει Ip ). Στη συνέχεια πρέπει να κανεις scan και να πεις στους γύρω κόμβους με τι σήμα και αν τους λαμβάνεις. Στην συνέχεια θα χρειαστείς εξοπλισμό για να βγάλεις ενα BB. Οταν τα κάνεις αυτά πολύ ευχαρίστως απο την πλευρά μου να κοι΄ταξουμε για εν*Α* BB.

----------


## DotKom

Λοιπόν από ότι βλέπετε και εσείς είναι απαραίτητη η συνάντηση για να πάρουμε αποφάσεις τις οποίες και θα πραγματοποιήσουμε.
Ο Max πρέπει να βοηθηθεί από εμάς έτσι ώστε και αυτός με τη σειρά του να βοηθήσει εμάς.

----------


## maxfuels

Τις προτάσεις τις εριξα οσο για το θέμα των BB γνωρίζετε οτι το παλευω. Το Σ.Κ ελπίζω να εχει λυθεί το πρόβλημα με το microtik με την βοήθεια του Stafan. Ειναι στα σκαριά επίσης να βγει και ενα νεο λινκ. Οσο για τον εξοπλισμό του 2ου Ap, χρειαζόμαστε 1 omni και ενα dlink με τα παρελκόμενα του. Αν αποφασίσετε οτι χρειαζεστε και 2ο Ap τότε το προχωράμε.

----------


## PrettyMaids

DotKom ναι οκ αλλα να γινει κατι γιατι οπως βλεπεις το λεμε τοσο καιρο
απλα βλεπω οτι προτεινονται λυσεις ασκοπες οπως BB σε 
client χωρις αλλα λινκς μονο κ μονο για το ap δεν κρυβω πως το ειχα σκεφτει αλλα το σωστο ποιο ειναι... και πιστεβω πως δεν ειναι ουτε οι
limiters ουτε τα ασκοπα BBLinks ναι στα BBLinks αλλα απο την στιγμη που ο κομβος εχει μονο 1 λινκ σε λειτουργια σωστη το 2ο λινκ του πρεπει να ειναι με αλλον κομβο με πανω απο 2 λινκς για εναλακτικες διαδρομες, τεσπα εγω λεω 

2o Access Point
και 2ο BBLink... ο Σημος ξερει οτι ειμαι διαθεσημος να βοηθησω σε οτι θελει

----------


## maxfuels

Παμε για συνάντηση την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα ; Πέστε την ωρα και που θελετε να βρεθουμε. Προτείνω στον Β52 γιατί ο Τασσος σίγουρα κατι θα εχει στο μυαλό του και ΕΧΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ και ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

B52 rul3z  ::  ετσι απλα χεχε

----------


## Montechristos

Εγώ είμαι μέσα για αύριο αλλά μετά τις 7 θα μπορέσω να έρθω. Οπότε κανονίστε ώρα που μπορείτε και εγώ θα σας έρθω κατά τις 7 περίπου.

----------


## DotKom

B52... B52 Δώστε ώρα προσέλευσης (έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ πάλι κατευθείαν από τη δουλειά με βλέπω να έρχομαι)  ::   ::  

Μετά τις 7 είναι καλά..

----------


## PrettyMaids

Προτεινω λοιπον 7.30 στο stadar μερος στο αλσος περιστεριου

----------


## BladeWS

> οποτε βαση αφτης της λογικης καταλειγω στο 2ο AP με εξοδα των Clients 
> αν θες 
> 
> με βρισκετε λαθος καπου ?




*+++++* 


ps.δεν ειμαι client ακομα αλλα σου ερχομαι!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ στις 8.00 παμε στον Τασσο. Ραντεβού ολοι εκεί

----------


## Sam_GR

Γμτ.Έχω δουλεια.Μακάρι να μπορούσα να έρθω


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ωραια οποτε εχουμε κ λεμε

Meeting Των Clients κ του maxfuels αυριο Παρασκευη 24/3 στο Fightclub

----------


## Montechristos

BladeWS αυτό δεν το γράφουν έτσι : 


> ps.δεν ειμαι client ακομα αλλα σου ερχομαι!


Αλλά έτσι 


> ps.δεν ειμαι client ακομα αλλα σου ερχομαι!


  ::

----------


## BladeWS

χαχχαχαΧΑχαχΑΧαχα !!!!  ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Blade λεφτα για 2ο Access Point  :Stick Out Tongue: pp

----------


## BladeWS

Για να γινω client του,οχι μονο λεφτα για AP θα δοσω αλλα θα τον αφηνω 
να με νικαει στο CS !  ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

> Για να γινω client του,οχι μονο λεφτα για AP θα δοσω αλλα θα τον αφηνω 
> να με νικαει στο CS !


Αν είναι έτσι και εγώ τον αφήνω να με νικάει στο CS (έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαι άσχετος με το άθλημα.. η ντοπή του cs δηλαδή)  ::   ::  

Αααα.. καιμην αργήσετε πάλι εντάξει; 7:30 στον Τάσο !!!

----------


## PrettyMaids

εγω θα εχω παει για μπαλα τελικα προεκιψε κ θα περασω καπακια απο εκει

----------


## maxfuels

Ασε την μπάλα και ελα στη συναντηση  ::  γιατι θα μείνεις με τις ... μπ@λες στα ... χερια  ::

----------


## DotKom

Γιατί;  ::   ::  

Τερματοφύλακας είναι;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

χαχα maxfuels ασε ρε θα ερθω αλλα λιιιγο πιο μετα γιατι αν τους ακυρωσω δεν εχουνε αξιο αντικαταστατη μου δεν λεει χαχα, DotKom κεντρο επιθεση  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

For the record.. Ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι να μην σηκώσετε 2ο AP πάνω στον max. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρετε είναι να καλυτερεύσετε το bw του AP και να σπάσετε τον θόρυβο. Ωστόσο ΟΛΗ η κίνηση θα περνάει πάλι από τα ταλαίπωρα ΒΒ του max και τελικά οι ταχύτητές σας θα είναι ίδιες. Παράλληλα θα έχετε χάσει μια ευκαιρία να αναπτύξετε το δίκτυο. Ο σωστός τρόπος κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι να ΒΒνοποιήσετε έναν (ή και παραπάνω) clients.
Με δεδομένη την διάθεση του max να δώσει if σε αυτόν που θα το κάνει θα πρέπει να το τολμήσετε. Σαφώς δεν θα πρέπει ο νέος ΒΒ να περιοριστεί στο 1if+AP αλλά να αγοράσει εξοπλισμό για 2+AP και να εχει στο βάθος του μυαλού του και το 3ο. Αυτός που θα το κάνει θα έχει σαφώς οφέλη ως προς την δική του leecheromania αλλά θα έχει κάνει και ένα τεράστιο βήμα για την περιοχή.Η ΒΒνοποιηση δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολη και πλέον ειναι αρκετά φθηνή + ότι υπάρχει εξασφαλισμένο πρώτο link και στήριξη-βοήθεια στα πρώτα βήματα
Ήθελα να έρθω να τα πουμε από κοντά μιας και με ενδιαφέρει η περιοχή αλλά τελικα δεν θα τα καταφέρω...

----------


## sotiris

Babba+++

----------


## PrettyMaids

Αχ αχ αχ δεν με καταλαβενετε εγω δεν ειπα να μην βγαλουμε BB σε client εγω προτεινω 2ο ap κ 1 λινκ του maxfuels ακομα, σημασια εχει να μην βγαζουμε αδιεξοδους με λινκ χωρις ουσια Babba δεν εχεις αδικο αν βγει BB σε Client οταν ομως ο max βγαλει 1 ακομα λινκ, τεσπα οσο για το 2ο ap με ενα link ακομα θα πεταει

----------


## DotKom

Όπως και να έχει τη λύση θα τη βρούμε σήμερα στο Fightclub στις 8:00μμ !!!
Είναι απαραίτητη η συμετοχή *όλων* των client

----------


## Montechristos

Όλο το Max Team Ετοιμάζεται για την συνάντηση . 
Έχω θα ξεκινήσω με τον κόντακ Στις οχτώ. Κατά τις οχτώ και τέταρτο θα είμαστε κάτω. 
Άντε για να λύσουμε και τα φλέγοντα ζητήματα μας 
Τα λέμε παίδες στο Fight Club.

----------


## PrettyMaids

ωραια το meeting τελειωσε... αποτελεσμα εγω με 100Kbps limit αυτα ειναι

(πλακα κανω)

maxfuels εχεις πμ παρεξιγισιαρη

----------


## BladeWS

> ωραια το meeting τελειωσε... αποτελεσμα εγω με 100Kbps limit αυτα ειναι 
> 
> (πλακα κανω) 
> 
> maxfuels εχεις πμ παρεξιγισιαρη




χαχαχαχα ! Ρε το παιδι το αφισατε με το limit !

Κακουργε B52....  ::

----------


## DotKom

Τελικά αυτό το meeting είχε απ' όλα !!! 
Και μάθήματα microtik ... και απαντήσεις σε απορίες αρχαρίων (βλέπε dotkom).. και limit... !!  ::   ::   ::  

Να ευχαριστήσουμε το Max που μας μάζεψε για ακόμα μιά φορά.. και τον B52 που μας έμαθε μερικά πραγματάκια.

----------


## BladeWS

> και απαντήσεις σε απορίες αρχαρίων (βλέπε dotkom)



Εμενα με ξεχασες βρε...?  ::

----------


## sv1her

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά λόγω της ημέρας και της εθνικης επετείου.
Έχετε και μένα υπ' όψιν σας μια και λόγω θέσης, οπτικής επαφής , ιδιόκτητης ταράτσας (αν και είμαι κοντά & πελάτης στον special) ότι ενδιαφέρομαι να συμμετάσχω όπου πιστεύετε ότι μπορω να βοηθήσω.
Δείτε με στο wind http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7413
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## PrettyMaids

Το θεμα ειναι στα σκαρια να λυθει αναμονη κ υπομονη

----------


## Montechristos

```
PING 10.42.48.1 (10.42.48.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=870.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1214.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=573.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=580.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2079.8 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=2002.7 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=1151.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=1314.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=657.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=590.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=1675.0 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=1844.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=2769.9 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=2104.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=2810.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=1928.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=1340.2 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=17 ttl=64 time=364.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=18 ttl=64 time=980.1 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=19 ttl=64 time=1098.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=20 ttl=64 time=1687.6 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=21 ttl=64 time=1561.4 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=22 ttl=64 time=2690.5 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=23 ttl=64 time=3244.9 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=24 ttl=64 time=2257.3 ms
64 bytes from 10.42.48.1: icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=1330.2 ms
```

Με κείνο το προσωρινό limiter Που λέγαμε τι γίνεται; Δεν λειτούργησε έτσι;

----------


## DotKom

```
C:\>ping 10.42.48.1 

Pinging 10.42.48.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=240ms TTL=63
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1008ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=532ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=231ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=158ms TTL=63
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=291ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=125ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=63
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=401ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=144ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=63
Request timed out.
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=484ms TTL=63

Ping statistics for 10.42.48.1:
    Packets: Sent = 20, Received = 16, Lost = 4 (20% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 23ms, Maximum = 1008ms, Average = 257ms
```

Όπως είπαμε και στη συνάντηση... η λύση είναι κοντά..

----------


## Montechristos

Παιδιά, έχει πέσει κανενός άλλου το σήμα που πιάνει το AP τραγικά ή είμαι μόνο εγώ;



> (none):[~]# wl join awmn-4002
> (none):[~]# wl assoc
> SSID: "awmn-4002"
> Mode: Managed RSSI: -86 dBm noise: -85 dBm Channel: 8
> 
> 
> (none):[~]# wl join awmn-4002
> (none):[~]# wl assoc
> SSID: "awmn-4002"
> ...

----------


## DotKom

```
~ # wl scanresults
SSID: "awmn-4002"
Mode: Managed   RSSI: -80 dBm   noise: -90 dBm  Channel: 8
BSSID: 00:0F:66:C8:94:0B        Capability: ESS
Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
~ #

~ # wl rssi
rssi is -78
~ # wl noise
noise is -88
```

Και εμένα το ίδιο...χώρια ότι δεν παίζει και το DC hub του Μax..

----------


## PrettyMaids

α και καλα ειστε, εμενα μου δειχνει οτι ειμαι assoc με -90 @αμω τα σηματα αν το γυρισουμε αναποδα, αλλα ειπα να μην μιλησω γιατι σας εχω πρηξει κ να αναμενω αλλα μιας κ τ'αναφερατε ;p

----------


## maxfuels

Χαμηλώστε Ισχύ γιατί εχει γεμίσει θόρυβο η περιοχή. Οσο περισσότερη ισχυ ανεβάζετε τόσο χειρότερα είναι. Οσοι ΔΕΝ είστε ικανοποιημένοι και επιθυμείτε να αποχωρήσετε απο τον κόμβο για να συνδεθείτε σε αλλο AP να στείλετε πμ για την διαγραφή της MAC. Εγω αυτά μπορω να προσφερω και αυτά σας προσφέρω εδω και 2 χρόνια. Το ότι ο θόρυβος και το σήμα είναι στα ιδια επίπεδα δεν ευθύνεται το AP αλλά αλλοι παράγοντες. Απο την πλευρά μου δεν πρόκειται να σηκώσω ισχύ στο AP διότι θα προκαλέσω πρόβλημα. Νομίζω οτι σας ξεκαθαρισα ορισμένα πραγματα στην τελευταία μας συναντηση και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι συνεχιζετε να κανετα παραπονα απο την στιγμη που γνωρίζετε ποσο εχει επιβαρυνθεί ο κόμβος. Τελος οι ταχύτητες σας εχουν μειωθεί ΟΧΙ απο limiter αλλά απο τα οσα αναφέρω παραπάνω ( ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ / ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ / ΠΟΛΛΟΙ CLIENTS Με 2,3 και παραπανω pc o καθενας )

----------


## Bark

Σίμο τελικά το scan της Κυριακής ήταν μια αποτυχία.Δέν σε βρήκα καθόλου & δεν ξέρω αν αυτό οφείλεται & στους λόγους που ανέφερες παραπάνω.Ελπίζω στο επόμενο scan την ερχόμενη Κυριακή να υπάρξει κάποια βελτίωση.

----------


## maxfuels

> Σίμο τελικά το scan της Κυριακής ήταν μια αποτυχία.Δέν σε βρήκα καθόλου & δεν ξέρω αν αυτό οφείλεται & στους λόγους που ανέφερες παραπάνω.Ελπίζω στο επόμενο scan την ερχόμενη Κυριακή να υπάρξει κάποια βελτίωση.


Σπύρο διάβασες τι εγραψα αλλα και στην συναντηση ακουσες τι ειπαμε. Οταν βλέπω μετα απο 2 ημέρες να αρχίζουν τα ιδια παράπονα τότε εκνευρίζομαι. Ειπα και το ξαναλέω πρόσβαση στο AP θα δίνω σε οσους μου ζητούν. Δεν είναι ιδιωτικό το δίκτυο για να εχουν οι λίγοι ταχύτητες και οι αλλοι να μενουν απο εξω. Στο φινάλε είπαμε οτι ο Monte που φιλοτιμήθηκε θα ξεκινήσει BB με fightclub και θα σηκώσει Ap για να βοηθήσει την περιοχή. Τωρα στο scan δεν με βρηκες είτε γιατι υπάρχει εμπόδιο, είτε λόγω θορύβου. Ξαναπροσπάθησε φίλε και αν βρω χρόνο θα ερθω να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## kontak

> Εγω αυτά μπορω να προσφερω και αυτά σας προσφέρω εδω και 2 χρόνια


max που τα είδες τα δύο χρόνια ,πρίν 3 ημέρες έκλεισες χρόνο !!!  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12487&sid=48

Πεμ Μάρ 24, 2005 9:50 am σηκώθηκε ο κόμβος!!!  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ρε παιδια Ημαρτον Αφηστε τον Ανθρωπο ΗΣΥΧΟ...Οτι μπορει κανει!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Εγω αυτά μπορω να προσφερω και αυτά σας προσφέρω εδω και 2 χρόνια
> 
> 
> max που τα είδες τα δύο χρόνια ,πρίν 3 ημέρες έκλεισες χρόνο !!!    
>      
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12487&sid=48
> 
> Πεμ Μάρ 24, 2005 9:50 am σηκώθηκε ο κόμβος!!!


Πάνο το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εχουν και απαίτηση λες και φταίω εγω που εχει τόσο θόρυβο. Δηλαδή εσυ που εισουν εκτος δικτύου 1 μήνα τωρα επρεπε να σκοτώσεις τον Tlogik. Φαντάσου να ηταν με συνδρομή το ασύρματο δίκτυο πόσες μυνήσεις θα είχα φάει !  ::

----------


## kontak

Βασικά καλό θα είναι όπως είπαμε και στο meeting να περιμένουν λιγάκι για να βγάλει το link ο mondechristos για αρχή με τον b52 και να σηκώσει το ap και φυσικά να σε ελαφρύνει και εσένα!!

Υπομονή ρε παιδιά ο Monde προσπαθεί μέχρι τέλος της εβδομάδας να έχει όλο τον εξοπλισμό για να το σηκώσει!!!

----------


## DotKom

Να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι... για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.

Από τη μεριά μου τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν παράπονο αλλά μια ενημέρωση.. και για αυτό το λόγο έγραψα ότι εκείνη τη στιγμή ήταν εκτός το DC του Maxfuels.

Και τέλος εγώ Max ποτέ δεν είχα κάποια απαίτηση από εσένα ούτε και σε κατηγόρησα για κάτι.. (το λέω γιατι δεν διευκρινίζεις ποιός το έκανε)

----------


## PrettyMaids

Λοιπον επιδη νομιζω πως για εμενα πανε ολα, maxfuels δεν σου εκανε ποτε κανεις παραπονο τουλαχιστον οχι εγω, δεν σου ειπε κανεις οτι ευθυνεσαι για τπτ, απλα ενημερωνουμε γιατι πιθανως να μην ξερεις τι γινεται στο απ, τεσπα στο κατω κατω οσες φορες με εχεις χριαστει εχω ερθει να help τεσπα οσο για τους αλλους τους εκτος που μιλανε καλο θα ηταν να μαθουν μερικα πραματα και μετα να εχουν αποψη,maxfuels απλα δεν σου την ειπε κανεις για τπτ μην αρπαζεσαι

DotKom δεν σε βρισκω σωστο, ειναι σαν να βγαζεις την ουρα σου απ'εξω, στο κατω κατω δεν ειμαι μονο εγω αυτος που μιλαγα για το ap

και δε θα κατσω να διμιουργισω αντιπαραθεσεις μεσα στο φορουμ απλα τις αποψεις μας λεμε εδω

----------


## tlogic

> Πάνο το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εχουν και απαίτηση λες και φταίω εγω που εχει τόσο θόρυβο. *Δηλαδή εσυ που εισουν εκτος δικτύου 1 μήνα τωρα επρεπε να σκοτώσεις τον Tlogik*. Φαντάσου να ηταν με συνδρομή το ασύρματο δίκτυο πόσες μυνήσεις θα είχα φάει !


  ::  

Φάτε τους κομβούχους αυτοί φταίνε για όλα!  ::  

Λοιπόν να πώ και εγώ ότι ο max κάνει ότι μπορεί για να δουλεύει
σωστά ο κόμβος και το Access point αλλά στην περιοχή μας υπάρχει πάρα πολύ θόρυβος!
Η απορία μου είναι από τους client που έχεις Σίμο δεν υπάρχει κάποιος
που να μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε μένα;
Τις προσεχείς μέρες θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να βγάλω link με τον Τάσο
οπότε θα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα 
 ::

----------


## DotKom

> ..
> Λοιπον επιδη νομιζω πως για εμενα πανε ολα, maxfuels δεν σου εκανε ποτε κανεις παραπονο τουλαχιστον οχι εγω, δεν σου ειπε κανεις οτι ευθυνεσαι για τπτ, απλα ενημερωνουμε γιατι πιθανως να μην ξερεις τι γινεται στο απ,............
> .......................
> DotKom δεν σε βρισκω σωστο, ειναι σαν να βγαζεις την ουρα σου απ'εξω, στο κατω κατω δεν ειμαι μονο εγω αυτος που μιλαγα για το ap


Τι διαφορετικό είπα από τα παραπάνω που είπες και εσύ;
(Ίσως να μην είμαστε σωστοί και οι δυο μας  :: )
Είπα ακριβώς ότι λές και εσύ ότι δηλάδή ο μόνος λόγος που έγραψα για το σήμα ήταν η ενημέρωση του Max για το AP.

Αυτό που με πείραξε ήταν αυτό που πείραξε και εσένα δηλαδή αυτό που είπε ο Max 



> Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εχουν και απαίτηση λες και φταίω εγω που εχει τόσο θόρυβο.


Για το AP και εγώ συμφώνησα.. όπως το λέμε όλοι από τα Χριστούγεννα και 
πρώτος από όλους ο Max..
Στο τελευταίο meeting όλοι συμφωνήσαμε.. δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πρόβλημα.

Πιστεύω ότι ο Max παρεξήγησε τα τελευταία post και για αυτό έγραψε ότι έγραψε.. 

Τέλος πάντων ούτε εγώ στέκομαι σε αυτά και δεν παρεξηγώ κανένα και οι απόψεις σας είναι καλοδεχούμενες..
Και αν έγραψα κάτι που στεναχώρησαν κάποιον και ειδικά εσένα Στάθη τότε ζητώ συγνώμη..  ::  

Ειλικρινά δεν είχα και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση ούτε να προσβάλω αλλά ούτε και να εκθέσω οποιονδήποτε.

----------


## PrettyMaids

ακου να δεις ενω δεν τον κατιγορισαμε ως τωρα ας τον κατιγορισουμε τωρα που να μας κανει να σκοτοθουμε  :Stick Out Tongue: 

maxfuels ... ου ου ου ου ρε!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

DotKom περασμενα ξεχασμενα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sam_GR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> Πάνο το πρόβλημα δεν ειναι αυτό. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι εχουν και απαίτηση λες και φταίω εγω που εχει τόσο θόρυβο. *Δηλαδή εσυ που εισουν εκτος δικτύου 1 μήνα τωρα επρεπε να σκοτώσεις τον Tlogik*. Φαντάσου να ηταν με συνδρομή το ασύρματο δίκτυο πόσες μυνήσεις θα είχα φάει ! 
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Φάτε τους κομβούχους αυτοί φταίνε για όλα!  
> 
> ...



Χάρη.Συνδέθηκα σε σένα και με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## DotKom

::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

Ρε παιδιά λίγη ηρεμία, τι έγινε και αρπαχτήκαμε όλοι; Τα post Με τα σήματα δεν γίνονται για να προσβάλουμε κανένανε. Ούτε και να πιέσουμε κανέναν. Απλά μέσα απ αυτό διαπιστώνουν ότι πράγματι έχουμε μαζευθεί πάρα πολλοί πάνω σε αυτό το κόμβο. Τα post Τα κάτω μπας και συνειδητοποιηθούμε όλλοι και πάψουμε να λιντσάρουμε ( εγώ ήδη τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πάψει να μπαίνω στο DC, Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποια ανάγκη ). Μαχ Ούτε εγώ ούτε ο Dotkom Είχαμε πρόθεση να σε προσβάλουμε. Ήδη μας έχεις γλιτώσει από πολλά προβλήματα που είχαμε, κι όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο προβληματική είναι η περιοχή εδώ πάνω. 
Το θέμα είναι να βρούμε μια λύση και όχι να καθόμαστε να τσακωνόμαστε . Ήδη πολύ όμορφα στη συγκέντρωση μας βρήκαμε μια λύση που έχουμε ξεκινήσει.Μέχρι τότε ας κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή και το πολύ πολύ ας γυρίσουμε να ψάξουμε και των tlogic gια να βολευτούμε όλοι. 
Έχω ήδη έχω ξεκινήσει να ψάχνω τον εξοπλισμό, όλη τη μέρα βρίσκομαι με τον Παναγιώτη στούς δρόμους. Δυστυχώς αύριο είμαι φουλ και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα αλλά την Τετάρτη ευελπιστώ να τον έχω συμπληρώσει . 
Οπότε το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι υπομονή

----------


## PrettyMaids

και εγω δοκιμασα στον χαρη μιας κ με λετε super leecher το σημα ομως καλιτερο απο -78 εκει πανω κατω δεν γινοταν κ τα pings μου με το access point ηταν πανω απο 200ms, οποτε απετιχαμεν, οποιος αλλος μπορει ας το κανει να ξαλαφρωσουμε κ ερχεται κ o montechristos που κανει αγονα να μαζεψει εξοπλησμο, Montechristo εισαι να παμε για ουζα κ μετα να κεντραρουμε στον B52 ? μεθησμενο Link θα ειναι τα 36mbps θα τα βλεπουμε
72 ;pppp

----------


## DotKom

Την επόμενη φορά που θα σε πετύχω σε πλατεία θα σου κάνω..... αλκοοτέστ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Που θα με πετιχεις ? χαχαχαχα μην ειμαι μεθησμενος κ σε πετιχω εγω με το mazda  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NiKoSaEi

> εγω πρωτεινω 2ο access point γιατι nikosaei δεν νομιζω οτι για 4 pc που εχω πανω στο δικτυο να φτανουν τα 80 kbps ουτε καν τα 100 με 100 αν τα διαιρεσεις πανε απο 25Kbps ανα pc


Γιατι δεν βγαζεις κανα link????

----------


## PrettyMaids

μαζεβω κανα λεφτο ρε Νικο

Sammy_GR, δεν ξερω αν φταιει που ειναι 1ας λιγοτερος στο ap αλλα παει καλα τωρα, ειμαι με σχεδον μιδενικη υσχη και με Pings



C:\Documents and Settings\Maid>ping 10.42.48.1

Pinging 10.42.48.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63
Reply from 10.42.48.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=63 

αν ειναι κατεβαστε ολοι υσχη να δουμε τι γινεται

----------


## DotKom

Δεν ξέρω από πού κατεβαίνει η ισχύς αλλά αν είναι από αυτό που έχω σημειώσει στη φωτογραφία δεν νομίζω ότι πάει άλλο..

----------


## PrettyMaids

παει κ ως 1 δεν ξερω αν θα παιζεις καλα με 1 δεν ειναι πολυ αυτο αλλα αν πας καλα με 1 τοτε αστο 1 test it

----------


## Sam_GR

> μαζεβω κανα λεφτο ρε Νικο
> 
> Sammy_GR, δεν ξερω αν φταιει που ειναι 1ας λιγοτερος στο ap αλλα παει καλα τωρα, ειμαι με σχεδον μιδενικη υσχη και με Pings
> 
> 
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Maid>ping 10.42.48.1
> 
> Pinging 10.42.48.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> ...


Είχα να συνδεθώ στο AP πολλές μέρες,Συνδέθηκα μόνο για 2 μέρες και μετά το έχασα το AP.Δεν νομίζω να έφταιγα εγώ αφού το πρόβλημα είχε μήνες που υπήρχε.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

Αν η ισχύς αυτή δεν είναι μεγάλη τότε δεν πειράζω τίποτα.....
 ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Οσο λιγοτερη υσχη με καλο λινκ καλιτερο και για εσενα DotKom μια δοκιμη κανε κ αν δε σ'αρεσει αλαξε το

----------


## tlogic

Επίσης για να έχετε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα με τα WRT MH χρησιμοποιήτε
mixed mode ΑΛΛΑ μόνο B.

----------


## DotKom

Θα κάνω μιά δοκιμή σήμερα το απόγευμα.. χθές δεν πρόλαβα.

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα εγιναν αλλαγες στο Ap προκειμενου να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Πιο συγκεκριμένα αλλαξα καναλι 8 > 1 και διαπίστωσα οτι τα σήματα βελτιώθηκαν αισθητά. Σε λίγη ωρα θα γινουν εργασίες στον Κόμβο για να επιδιοθωθει και το πρόβλημα με το 2ο ΒΒ με τον SotirisK , και προσπαθεια σύνδεσης με το 3ο ΒΒ με AWPET.

----------


## PrettyMaids

maxfuels +++++ 

Ηδη βλεπουμε διαφορα κ ερχονται κ καλυτερα
υπενθυμιζω ολοι οι Clients να εχουν χαμηλα την ισχυ
μπας κ κοπασουμε λιγο τον θορυβο

----------


## maxfuels

Την Τρίτη 28/3 εγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο απο τις 12.30 - 07.00 μμ Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον καλό φίλο *STAFAN* ! που αφιέρωσε τόσες ώρες για να με βοηθήσει να αλλάξουμε και να αναβαθμίσουμε τον Router / Microtik. Επειτα απο αυτές τις αλλαγές και τις επόμενες 2 ημέρες ελπίζω να υπάρξουν και αλλα ευχάριστα νέα. Ευχαριστώ τον Maiden που αλλη μια φορά ηταν ΕΔΩ για να με βοηθήσει ! Ευχαριστώ και τον Β52 που παρόλο το πήξιμο που εχει πάντα είναι στο πλευρό μου ! Ευχαριστώ και ολα τα παιδιά της περιοχής που με στηρίζουν και με βοηθούν να συντηρήσω τον κόμβο. Πολύ σύντομα θα ξεκινήσουν ΝΕΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ που θα ειναι διαθεσιμες για ολους.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι παιδευτηκαμε, εγω λιγοτερο γιατι πηγα λιγο πιο μετα ημουν μονο 4 ωρες εκει ;p, δεν πειραζει καταταληξαμε σε καποια συμπερασματα... ενα απο αυτα... ΤΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ MAX ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ;PPP

δεν πειραζει ολα ειναι σε καλο δρομο  :: )

----------


## maxfuels

Θα δείξει... Εχω παραγγείλει και θα με εξυπηρετήσει ο nc με ενα 4πλο adaptor και με 2 Cm6. Αυριο θα αγοράσω 2 πιάτα απο το γνωστό μαγαζί που λέγαμε. Οπότε το Σάββατο θα βγεί το 3ο και ίσως και το 4ο και βλέπουμε ..... υπάρχει χώρος στην Ταράτσα και για 2ο Ιστό, 2ο router kαι 2ο Ap....

----------


## nikpet

> Θα δείξει... Εχω παραγγείλει και θα με εξυπηρετήσει ο nc με ενα 4πλο adaptor και με 2 Cm6. Αυριο θα αγοράσω 2 πιάτα απο το γνωστό μαγαζί που λέγαμε. Οπότε το Σάββατο θα βγεί το 3ο και ίσως και το 4ο και βλέπουμε ..... υπάρχει χώρος στην Ταράτσα και για 2ο Ιστό, 2ο router kαι 2ο Ap....



Αν θες βοήθεια το Σάββατο μπορώ να πεταχτώ για λίγο από εκεί...

Χρήστος

----------


## Bark

Μπράβο ρε Σίμο. Σε παραδέχομαι για το πείσμα σου. Άν μπορέσω το Σάββατο θα περάσω κι εγώ να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ. Μάλλον περισσότερα θα μάθω παρα θα προσφέρω!

----------


## maxfuels

Αχ ρε Χρήστο αυτά κάνεις και εσυ και ο Σταματης και με εχετε λιώσει !  ::  Λοιπόν αυτό που σου οφείλω θα το πάρεις το Σάββατο  ::  Αμα καταφέρω και ψήσω τον Σταμάτη και ερθει μετά απο αυτά που τράβηξε εχτες θα ρίξουμε γέλιο. Αυριο το απόγευμα θα εχω τα υλικά οπότε το Σάββατο σηκώνουμε τα 2 πιατάκια. 

*Οσοι φίλοι ενδιαφέρονται για ΒΒ*
Το 3ο ΒΒ εχει κανονιστεί και για το 4ο οποιος είναι διαθέσιμος ας ποστάρει για δοκιμή το Σάββατο πρωί.

----------


## PrettyMaids

max οπως παντα ενα τηλεφωνο και ειμαι εκει

----------


## davidcas

Εμείς είμαστε πολύ κοντά. Λες να κάνουμε δοκιμή για BB?? Παρέλαβα σήμερα και μια Nortel.

----------


## maxfuels

@ Δαβίδ μίλα με montechristo που ετοιμάζει κόμβο και είστε πάρα πολύ κοντά και εχετε οπτική.

@ Σπύρο ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά βοήθειας αλλά δεν θα χρειαστείς προς το παρόν. Και να κανονίσουμε να ελθω απο εκει να σε βοηθήσω στο Scan. 

@ Καταραμένε Maiden δεν μπορω να σε ξεφορτωθώ με τίποτα  ::  Λοιπόν τώρα που φεύγουν 3 clients θα εχεις το πεδίο ελεύθερο. Αλλά ξέχασα να σου πω οτι ερχεται μάλλον ο Blade ! To ΣΚ να είσαι ετοιμος με φόρμες !

----------


## PrettyMaids

χαχα, βδελα βδελα, max εδω μου ειπε ο Blade οτι εβριζες για το καλοδιο χαχα παρτα τωρα που ειναι μια χαρα,θελω ποσοστα απο το λινκ

το σαββατο θα ειμαι εκει

----------


## Montechristos

Τι έγινε τελικά; Άλλαξαν τα πλάνα; Εγώ ήδη έχω συγκεντρώσει τον εξοπλισμό, εκτός από την omni. 
Να την αγοράσω; Η να μην προχωρήσω;

----------


## maxfuels

Γιατι να μην προχωρήσεις δεν αλλαξε τίποτα. Απλά θα ενισχύσω λίγο τον κόμβο Χρήστο. Εσυ κάνε αυτό που πρέπει και που ειναι και Σωστό. Απλά ο Στάθης δεν θελει αυτή τη στιγμή να φτιάξει κόμβο και θα παραμείνει client. O Blade ανεβαίνει τον αλλο μήνα εδω επάνω οπότε θα μοιράσουμε το κόσμο. Ο Dotcom δεν ξερω τι εχει αποφασίσει οπως και να εχει ο κόμβος παραμένει για ολους φιλόξενος. Μίλα και με τον B52 για το λίνκ με Fightclub.

----------


## Montechristos

ok( Όλα καλά ) . Οπότε να αγοράσω και omni. 
Εντάξει Max.  ::

----------


## BladeWS

Λοιπον ειμαι εδω με το Maiden

ο BladeWS περιμενει τον montechristo να δει ασπρη μερα

o Maiden θα μινει Client ως που ο Montechristos τελειωσει κ μου βγαλει ενα
λινκ αρχικα σε B κ το αλαζουμε αυτα  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Λοιπον ειμαι εδω με το Maiden
> 
> ο BladeWS περιμενει τον montechristo να δει ασπρη μερα
> 
> o Maiden θα μινει Client ως που ο Montechristos τελειωσει κ μου βγαλει ενα
> λινκ αρχικα σε B κ το αλαζουμε αυτα


Σας εχω πει επανειλλημένα να μην χρησιμοποιείτε οταν λούζεστε απορυπαντικό πλυντηρίου. Ο εγκέφαλος σας εχει γεμίσει φούσκες !!!


 ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Μονο με Calgon!!!

----------


## DotKom

> ... Ο Dotcom δεν ξερω τι εχει αποφασίσει οπως και να εχει ο κόμβος παραμένει για ολους φιλόξενος.....


Εγώ είμαι μια χαρά σαν client πάνω σου.. εκτός και με βαρέθηκες !!  ::   ::  

Όταν σηκώσει ο Montechristos τον Κόμβο τότε είπαμε ότι θα κάνουμε δοκιμές.... 
Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα από αυτά που είπαμε στη συνάντηση... μέχρι την επόμενη!!! Αλήθεια πότε; Πιστεύω ότι όταν ο Montechristos σηκώσει την omni τότε είναι μια πολύ καλή ευκαιρία..

----------


## BladeWS

> Εγώ είμαι μια χαρά σαν client πάνω σου.. εκτός και με βαρέθηκες !!



Αυτο ελειπε να μην εισαι...Με την στελιτσα μεσα 
απο το δωματιο με -60κατι....
τσκ τσκ τσκ 



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Επειδή μου ετυχε κατι επείγον δεν θα μπορέσουμε αυτό το Σ.Κ να κανουμε εργασίες αναβάθμισης στον Κόμβο.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Γκομενα Γκομενα ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maxfuels

Οχι ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ !

----------


## PrettyMaids

α δηλαδη Γκομενα Γκομενα, ποσα μου δινεις να μην σε καρφωσω στην κ.Μαρια ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DotKom

Εντάξει βρε παιδιά... βρείτε τα κάπου στη μέση.. 
Γκόμενα ...Δουλειά = Γκομενοδουλειά !!!  ::  

Ορίστε μας τώρα.. 

Max... βάλε ένα limiter στον κύριο..  ::

----------


## BladeWS

> Max... βάλε ένα limiter στον κύριο..



100kb/4pc= 

ποσο κανει αραγε???  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

BladeWS, χαχα καλο!

----------


## maxfuels

To ΒΒ Link με Κ*Α*ts είναι σε λειτουργία απο το Σάββατο κλειδωμένο στα 54.

----------


## B52

> To ΒΒ Link με Κ*Α*ts είναι σε λειτουργία απο το Σάββατο κλειδωμένο στα 54.


Στα 48 γιατι ψιλοεπαιζε και πες του να χαμηλωσει ισχυ γιατι δεν εχω προσβαση στον router του...  ::  

B52

----------


## NiKoSaEi

η ισχυ χαμηλωθηκε και θα παιξουμε και με καναλια!
γνωμη μου να μεινει στο default το rate απο το να κλειδωθει καπου υψηλα!
Πιστευω οτι λινουξακι με μικροτικ παιζει καλυτερα default....γνωμη μου!
Tασο ο kats δεν εχει mikrotik  :: 
Προσβαση στο router εχεις μονο με ssh....openwrt  ::

----------


## B52

Αστο στο linux σε default και το κλειδωσα εγω στον Max στα 48 αλλωστε το AP ειναι ο Μax.
Δειχνει να παιζει μια χαρα ετσι.....

b52

----------


## sotirisk

Έχω τοποθετήσει από τη μεριά μου ένα soekris με mikrotik, ελπίζω μέσα στη βδομάδα να είμαστε up and running (υπάρχουν δυστυχώς κάποια μικροπροβλήματα).

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=254798#254798

----------


## maxfuels

Σωτήρη μόλις ετοιμαστείς πάρε τηλ. 

Ευχαριστώ τον B52 και τον Nikosaei για την βοήθεια, εγω δυστυχώς εχτές τελείωσα στις 12.00 το βράδυ, αλλά οι φίλοι για αλλη μια φορά ΗΤΑΝ ΕΔΩ !  ::  

Τέλος επειδή πάντα ειμαι ειλικρινής και λίγο αυθόρμητος σαν χαρακτήρας ( κάποιοι το εχουν παρεξηγήσει και συνεχίζουν να μου κάνουν πόλεμο ) θέλω να πω ότι δίχως την συμπαράσταση των Clients, και πάρα πολλών φίλων απο το AWMN, ισως να τα ειχα παρατήσει. Μερικοί δεν εχουν καταλάβει ακόμα ότι το ασύρματο δίκτυο είναι μια συνολική προσπάθεια και κυνηγούν τα πρωτεία και την δόξα. Δεν πειράζει εμείς θα συνεχίσουμε να υπάρχουμε, θα συνεχίσουμε να βελτιώνουμε οσο μπορούμε τους κόμβους μας, και θα περνάμε καλά  ::

----------


## B52

Να ρωτησω ποιος παει και σκαλιζει το mikrotik του ΜΑΧ ?  ::  
To link με τον Kats το ειχα κλειδωσει στα 48Μbps stable με 10 txpower
και μπαινω και το βλεπω στα 54 με full ισχυ.... υπαρχει λογος ?
δηλαδη τι θα κερδισετε στα 54 απο τα 48 ?
Μια χαρα παιζει ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα don't touch..again....  ::  

b52

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Τασο πιστευω οτι στο Log βλεπει κανεις ποιος μπαινει και τι κανει!  ::

----------


## B52

Οχι γιατι logαρει στην Mem και σβηνονται...  ::  

b52

----------


## Cha0s

> Να ρωτησω ποιος παει και σκαλιζει το mikrotik του ΜΑΧ ?  
> To link με τον Kats το ειχα κλειδωσει στα 48Μbps stable με 10 txpower
> και μπαινω και το βλεπω στα 54 με full ισχυ.... υπαρχει λογος ?
> δηλαδη τι θα κερδισετε στα 54 απο τα 48 ?
> Μια χαρα παιζει ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα don't touch..again....  
> 
> b52


Welcome to the club  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Βαγγέλη αστους να λένε ... το φάντασμα του Μικρομπρικ ηταν !  ::  Λέτε να πάτησα εγω κανένα .. κουμπάκι κατα λάθος ;  :: 
παντως το φάντασμα φρόντισε να μην αφήσει .. ιχνη....  ::   ::  Ρεεεε Μη μου συγχίζετε τον βητα πενηντα δυό γιατι θα γίνει χαμός ! χαχαχα
Τασο το απόγευμα θα ερθω να σου αλλάξω το sjphone με κατι καλύτερο ( οχι το Xlite ) βάλε *prive* στο γωνιακό τραπεζάκι θα εχω και το laptop.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Σαν να λεει θα σου αλλαξω τα φωτα, α ρε maxfuels ;p

----------


## maxfuels

> Σαν να λεει θα σου αλλαξω τα φωτα, α ρε maxfuels ;p


Εισαι ο νο. 1 υποπτος !  ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Βαση της λογικης σας ειμαι ο μονος υποπτος η μαλλον για εσας ειμαι κ ενοχος αλλα κριμα γιατι δεν ξερω τα pass ;p την πατησες μαχ βρες αλλον να κατηγορησεις ;p

----------


## maxfuels

Κοίτα επειδή εισαι ο πιο αδυναμος κρίκος αμα διαβασει ο Β52 οτι εσενα υποψιάζομαι τότε σε βλέπω με μονιμο limit  ::   ::   ::  Αλλά εχεις ελαφρυντικό γιατι δεν ξερεις τον κωδικό.

----------


## sotirisk

Σίμο, check your pm's  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Σωτήρη το Σάββατο θα είμαστε πάλι up.  ::  Αύριο αγοράζω εξοπλισμό για 3 ακόμα λινκς.  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Σωτήρη το Σάββατο θα είμαστε πάλι up.  Αύριο αγοράζω εξοπλισμό για 3 ακόμα λινκς.


Έχετε υπ'όψην ότι θέλουμε 1 link προς τα εσάς οι από εδώ.  ::

----------


## tlogic

> Σωτήρη το Σάββατο θα είμαστε πάλι up.  Αύριο αγοράζω εξοπλισμό για 3 ακόμα λινκς.


Νάτος ο υπερκόμβος δυτικών προαστίων  ::  
Μπράβο Σίμο!!

----------


## maxfuels

Ψάχνω feeders εχει κανείς φίλος ; Υπερκόμβος ... αυτή την ατάκα την εχω αφιερώσει σε αλλον  ::  εμεις Χάρη απλά προσπαθουμε μπας και κανουμε κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## B52

Αφου σου ειπα οτι θα σου δωσω εγω ... τι ψαχνεις ?  ::  

b52

----------


## maxfuels

Αυτό ειναι ενα και θέλω αλλά 2. Τασο το απόγευμα θα ερθω να το πάρω  ::

----------


## Bark

SWN (Simos Wireless Network)! Χοχο! Τι φτιάχνεις εκεί ρε φιλε; Πάντως άν βάλεις κι άλλον ιστό να είναι καμμιά 10αριά μέτρα! ::  Τσε βάλε! Μπάς και σε δώ κι εγώ ο έρμος!

----------


## maxfuels

@ Σπύρο θα το φτιάξουμε μην στεναχωριεσαι. 

Το Σάββατο πρωί θα γίνει και η δοκιμή με τον AWPNET.

please θέλω 2 Feeder ! προς αγορά.

----------


## PrettyMaids

maxfuels εκανες δοκιμες ??? αποτελεσμα ??

montechristos - b52 τι γινεται με αυτο ?

----------


## Montechristos

Λοιπόν Στάθη άκου τα πράγματα ως έχουν. Για να στηθεί σωστά το λίνκ με τον Τάσο, Οργανώνουμε πρώτα την τεχνική πλευρά , και πολύ σύντομα θα υλοποιηθεί και αυτό . Μόνο μην αγχώνεσαι.
Με το που βγει το λινκ με τον Τάσο Έρχεται και το ap Για να ηρεμήσει λίγο η περιοχή.

----------


## Bark

Άντε με το καλό ρε παιδιά να δούμε κι εμείς μια άσπρη μέρα. Σίμο, χθες με το scan & με το πιάτο στα 4m σε βρήκα με -78 αλλα με πολύ θόρυβο απο κάποιο bblink. Σήμερα θα αλλάξω και το pigtail γιατι μάλλον έγινε κάποια πατατιά & μ'αυτό. Χλώμό το βλέπω πάντως με τέτοιο σήμα στα 400 m! Εσύ με τα feeder τι έκανες τελικά; Βρήκες:

----------


## DotKom

Στον κομβούχο μας τον maxfuels και σε όλους τους clients εύχομαι *καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση* με υγεία και πολλά και καλά liks.

----------


## maxfuels

Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους με ΥΓΕΙΑ και καλή επιστροφή.

----------


## Vigor

Και γι' αυτούς που φεύγουν εκτός Αθηνών:

*http://www.bloka.com*

Με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στα 'Μπλόκα' και 'Παρακάμψεις Διοδίων'  ::

----------


## Bark

Καλό Πάσχα και καλές... μάσες!!!

----------


## PrettyMaids

Καλο πασχα κ απο εμενα κ την κυριακη μην δω κανεναν απο εμας να βαλει καρβουνα κ φωτιες κατω απο το αρνι... μια Stella 24db ειναι αρκετη για το ομοιομορφο ψισημο του αρνιου!!!  :: ))

ου ου maxfuelako τι μου κανεις καμαριμ ?  :Stick Out Tongue: p

----------


## kats

Kαλο Πασχα κι απο μενα σε ολους, προσοχη στην εξοδο (για οσους δεν εχουν φυγει ακομα) και στην επιστροφη...

...και Σιμο με μετρο το αρνι...γερος ανθρωπος  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## DotKom

*Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά*

----------


## PrettyMaids

Καλημερα maxfuels ασχημα τα νεα... ζητουνται μπουλντοζες να γκρεμισουν τιν πολυκατικια απεναντι μου... που ως δια μαγειας σηκωθηκε και μου κριβει εντελως την θεα πρως τα σενα... υποτιθετε οτι στην περιοχη δεν μπορεις να χτισεις πανω απο 3 οροφους, τεσπα το σημα πηγε στα -86  :: 
γυρισκα κεραιες κ συνδεθηκα σε tlogic προσωρινα και κοιταω μηπως βγαλω κ εγω κανενα λινκ

----------


## maxfuels

Ρε αυτά ειναι ευχαριστα νέα για εμενα και δυσάρεστα για τον Χάρη. χαχαχα δηλαδή επιτελους απαλάχτηκα απο εσένα ;;;; llooll θα το κάψω απόψε μιλάμε οτι παω να αγοράσω λαχείο. Ημέρα Ανεξαρτησίας !  ::  Καλά να πάθεις ρε το ευχαριστήθηκα... πωπω ρε δεν ξερω τι να γραψω απο την χαρά μου. Παω να παρω τηλ τον Dotkom αλλά και του clients του Tlogik. Αρε χαρες που θα κανουν μολις μαθουν οτι πήγες εκεί χαχαχαχαχαχαχα. Το απόγευμα θα βγαλω απο το Ap την Mac.
Χωρίς πλάκα Στάθη αν μπορω να σε βοηθησω καπου πάρε τηλ ρε μηπως χρειαστεί να σηκώσουμε το πιάτο σου πιο ψηλά.

----------


## PrettyMaids

χαχα πουτ δε μακ νταουν σλοουλι! θα δω λογικα αν το σικοσω 1 μετρο πιο ψηλα το ξεπερασα το εμποδιο αλλα θελει χρονο κ δεν εχω αρκετο... αλλα για λιγο καιρο ασε τιν μακ οπως εχει... αθλιε κομβουχε.... κατω η εξουσια ρε!

----------


## maxfuels

Πες μου να ερθω να σε βοηθήσω ρε φίλε. Δεν βγαζω την Mac αν ειναι δυνατόν. Οποτε θελεις παρε ενα τηλ. Και σήμερα αν θελεις ερχομαι. Ενα Στάθη σε εχουμε 

llooll

----------


## PrettyMaids

Δεν ηξερα οτι ειχες και την καλη σου πλευρα...  :Stick Out Tongue: 


maxfuels rul3z για αλλη μια φορα!!!!!

----------


## DotKom

Ενοικιάζονται διαμερίσματα σε νεόκτιστη πολυκατοικία απέναντι απο το σπίτι του Maiden  ::   ::   ::  
Να κάνουμε και απόσβεση τα χρήματα που δώσαμε για το χτίσιμο.. έτσι δεν είναι max?  ::  ::  

Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα.. τι γκαντεμιά ήταν αυτή;
Στάθη αν θέλεις κάποια βοήθεια πές το.

----------


## maxfuels

> Ενοικιάζονται διαμερίσματα σε νεόκτιστη πολυκατοικία απέναντι απο το σπίτι του Maiden    
> Να κάνουμε και απόσβεση τα χρήματα που δώσαμε για το χτίσιμο.. έτσι δεν είναι max?  
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκα τώρα.. τι γκαντεμιά ήταν αυτή;
> Στάθη αν θέλεις κάποια βοήθεια πές το.


xaxaxa Γιαννη τα εχει παιξει ο Σταθης. Ετοιμαζει φουρνέλο να το γκρεμίσει

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ιδη κανονισα 3 μπουλντοζες κ 1 φορτιγο να μαζεψει τα μπαζα ... τους ιδιοκτητες δηλαδη

----------


## maxfuels

ο client με MAC .... 16 παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου με Pm.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ωχ κρεμαλα? κρεμαλα? ;P

----------


## maxfuels

οχι αλλά διατηρεί πολυ καλές σχέσεις με την ... LEETCHA (ΛΙΤΣΑ)  ::

----------


## DotKom

Τον βρήκατε τελικά τον αραβωνιαστικό της;  ::   ::

----------


## PrettyMaids

Αυτη η Leecha με ποσους τα εχει πια Que Que Que μονο εγω θα τα τροω ?

----------


## maxfuels

Λόγω αλλαγών - αναβαθμίσεων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν την Δευτέρα 29 / 5 / 2006, υπήρξαν διακοπές στην λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών του κόμβου. Το ερχόμενο Σ.Κ θα γίνουν δοκιμές για μια Σύνδεση (ΒΥΡΩΝΑΣ - ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ) αν πάνε ολα καλά ισως και να βγεί το μεγαλύτερο Link εντός λεκανοπεδίου. H απόσταση είναι 12,5 χλμ αλλά στο παρελθόν σε δοκιμές ειχαμε πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Ο εξοπλισμός ειναι ετοιμος και αυτό που απομένει είναι ο διαθέσιμος χρόνος. Οπως εχω πει και αλλες φορές σκοπός μας δεν ειναι τα πολλά links αλλά τα ουσιαστικά που ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΟΥΝ το σύνολο της κοινότητας και ΟΧΙ τις προσωπικές μας ΦΙΛΟΔΟΞΙΕΣ  ::  Απο την Υψομετρική θέση που κατέχει ο κόμβος μας θα μπορούσα να εχω πάρα πολλά λίνκς που ομως δεν θα ηταν Ουσιαστικά. Για αυτό και τόσο καιρό παρακολουθείτε ισως μια στάση αναμονής απο την δική μου πλευρά, οσον αφορά τα ΒΒ. Τελος να υπενθυμίσω στο Σύλλογο οτι ο κόμβος AWMN 4002 παραμένει διαθέσιμος για να εξυπηρετήσει τυχόν ανάγκες που προκύψουν

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ωραιος  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αν η 1η συνάντηση ηταν επιτυχημένη τότε σίγουρα η 2η θα ειναι ακόμα πιο επικοδομητική. Καιρός να ξαναβρεθούμε ολοι μαζί σαν μια μεγάλη παρέα να συζητήσουμε, και να βάλουμε κάτω στο τραπέζι τις ιδέες και προτάσεις μας για ενα καλύτερο AWMN. Για το λόγο αυτό Καλούμε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους φίλους ΚΟΜΒΟΥΧΟΥΣ / CLIENTS / να παρευρεθουν στην 2η συνάντηση των Δυτικών Προαστείων στην Πλατεία Μπουρναζίου στο Internet Cafe ( FightClub ) την *Κυριακή 4 Ιουνίου στις 8.00 το απογευμα.*

----------


## maxfuels

Απο την Δευτέρα 6 Ιουνίου το απόγευμα το Ap του κόμβου θα είναι προσβάσιμο μεσω Dhcp Server. ( Αυτόματη απόδοση Ip. Δεν θα χρειάζεστε πλέον static Ip ). Με το τρόπο αυτό οταν υπάρχει traffic σε γειτονικα AP οι clients θα μπορουν εύκολα να συνδέεονται στο AP του κόμβου kαι να κανουν την δουλειά τους. Στα μελλοντικά σχέδια είναι και η εγκατάσταση HOT SPOT με δωρεαν πρόσβαση στο Inet.

----------


## maxfuels

O Dhcp Server είναι σε λειτουργία. Μπορείτε να συνδέεστε πλέον στο Ap του κόμβου δίχως static Ip. ( Αυτόματα ). Για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία επικοινωνείστε μαζι μου.

----------


## maxfuels

To Link με James Bond (#2514) είναι Up απο την Δευτέρα 12/6/2006. Η διασύνδεση Βυρωνας - Περιστερι εγινε με επιτυχία -- 9,897km -- επειτα απο την σημαντική βοήθεια του Β52 ( Ευχαριστω Τασο για αλλη μια φορά ) και του Climper ( Ευχαριστώ Χρήστο ). 

Το Ap του κόμβου ειναι προσωρινά Down λόγω προβλήματος που προέκυψε με το linksys.

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα βγεί και το λινκ με SotirisK ( Ολα είναι ετοιμα απλά θελω να αλλάξω ενα πιάτο )

----------


## Openhaimer

Μπάβο Max, τράβα μπροστά. Σε κάνα μήνα θάχουμε συνδέσει την περιοχή καλύτερα και από OTE. Σήκωσε AP μόνο γιατί κυκλοφορούν πολλοί πελάτες.

----------


## maxfuels

Λόγω εγχειρησης που υποβληθηκα αδυνατω να κανω οτιδηποτε. Ειμαι κρεββατι με το φορητο  ::  δεν μπορω να παρω τα ποδια μου! Για το λογο αυτό ενημερωνω οτι το λινκ με Κατς και Sotirisk δεν λειτουργουν καθως και το Ap. Λυπάμαι αλλα θα ειμαι οκ σε 20 περιπου ημερες. Προς το παρον λειτουργουν τα 2 λινκς με B52 και jbond αλλα και ολες οι υπηρεσιες του Server.

----------


## gbouros

Περαστικά Σίμο.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

περαστικα Σιμο!Θα μαι αθηνα αυτη τη βδομαδα και θα σε παρω τηλ!

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστω παιδιά να ειστε καλά ελπιζω την αλλη εβδομαδα να ειμαι ορθιος

----------


## tyfeonas

περαστικα σου και απο εμενα.

γρηγορα ορθιος.

----------


## Bark

Περαστικά Σίμο. Σου εύχομαι γρήγορη ανάρρωση και σιδερένιος απο εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## BladeWS

Αχ περαστικα σου σιμο!Εισαι με τον φορητο ? 
Γιαυτο παιζεις τοσο χαλια στο CS ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Περαστικά ...και γρήγορα στους ιστούς και στις ταράτσες πάλι!  ::

----------


## DotKom

Σίμο περαστικά και καλή ανάρωση...

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να τους είπες να σου βάλουν το τελευταίο firmware!!!  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Και παλι σας ευχαριστω πολύ !!!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Περαστικά βρε παλικάρι και ατσαλένιος !!! (Μην σε πιάσει και η σκουριά αν πω σιδερένιος  ::  ).

----------


## Openhaimer

Κι'από μένα Σίμο περαστικά και γρήγορα στον αγώνα.!

----------


## sv1her

Περαστικά σου και γρήγορα όρθιος και πάλι.

----------


## PrettyMaids

maxfuels πως πας με την υγεια σου ολα καλα ?

----------


## maxfuels

Δεν ειμαι εντελως καλά ακομα αλλα το παλευω. Θελει χρονο μεχρι να επανελθω στα φυσιολογικα μου ορια. Τωρα θα μου πεις δεν ημουν και ποτε στα καλα μου για να γινω ξανα αλλα τουλάχιστον εστω μεχρι να μπορω να περπαταω σαν ανθρωπος θελω 1 περιπου μηνα ακόμα.  ::  Ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες που μου στειλατε !

----------


## PrettyMaids

αντε περαστικα ρε αρχων maxfuels  :: 

αν χρειαστει βοηθεια ξερεις τηλεφωνακι

----------


## msofos

Περαστικά κι από μένα max ...
...και αφού κατάφερα να ξανα-post-άρω στο forum, μήπως υπάρχει κανένα καλό παιδί  ::   ::  εκεί έξω (Περιστέρι ή κοντά) με access point να μας δώσει καμμιά ΙΡ που είμαστε χωρίς δίκτυο τουλάχιστον 20 μέρες, μέχρι να φτιάξει ο max το δικό του???

----------


## maxfuels

Επειτα απο 2 περίπου μήνες το ΑP του κόμβου θα επαναλειτουργήσει μέσα στο Σ.Κ H Απόδοση Ip θα γίνεται μέσω Dhcp. *To 3ο Λινκ με Kats* θα αποκατασταθεί πιθανότατα αύριο Πέμπτη. *Ευχαριστω πολύ ολους σας για τις ευχες και το ενδιαφέρον που δείξατε* για την περιπέτεια που ειχα με την υγεία μου. Ολες οι εργασίες θα ολοκληρωθούν πριν τις αρχες Αυγούστου, ενω απο Σεπτέμβρη θα εχουμε: 

*Α*. Πλήρη Λειτουργία Ελεύθερου σημείου πρόσβασης με παροχή υπηρεσιών Dc Hub / Internet / Team Speak / Game Servers.

*Β*. Λειτουργία μιας νέας Μοναδικής Υπηρεσίας ΕΚΠΛΗΞΗ _( Να είστε σίγουροι οτι θα γίνει το καθημερινό σας ΣΤΕΚΙ )_

Σκοπός είναι να απολαμβάνουν ολοι τις υπηρεσίες του AWMN.  ::

----------


## DotKom

Σίμο σιδερένιος !!! 
H καλύτερα ΑΤΣΑΛΕΝΙΟΣ !!!  ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

ΑΤΣΑΛΕΝΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ!!!!!!
ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδί μου εσύ… σε χρυσή σαμπρέλα θα σε βάνω…  ::

----------


## acoul

Σιδερένιος !!

----------


## maxfuels

*Ευχαριστω πολύ: Ιωσήφ / Αλέξανδρε / Γιάννη / Σταύρο* για τις ευχες σας  ::  

To Αp του κόμβου με *SSID: awmn 4002* στο κανάλι* 8* είναι και παλι UP !
Aυτόματη απόδοση Ip μεσω DHCP server 

Την Δευτέρα θα αγοράσω ενα βραχίονα να στερεώσω το πιάτο προς τον Kats ( Χρηστο λίγο υπομονή! ). Δεν καταφερα σήμερα να τελειώσω τις δουλειές. 

Λόγω οτι εληξε η ADSL δεν λειτουργούν οι υπηρεσίες μεσω Internet. Απο Σεπτέμβρη θα ξεκινήσουν κανονικά.  ::

----------


## kats

OK ρε MAX!!

Aπο τη στιγμη που νιωθεις εσυ καλα το link θα σηκωθει τι θα κανει!!

Πες μου οταν ειναι να ερθω για βοηθεια  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Χρηστο ολα θα γινουν οπως πρωτα και καλυτερα. Σορρυ για την ταλαιπωρια παιδες αλλα θα γινουν ολα  ::  Για το κεντραρισμα θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια του φιλου μου? Και μην μου πειτε πως δεν καταλαβατε ποιος θα σκαρφαλωσει παλι ? ..... Αραγε για ποιον βαραει ΚΑΜΠΑΝΑ ? lol

----------


## DotKom

Έλα Maiden μην κάνεις πως δεν ακούς τις καμπάνες !!!!

Άντε και κάπου πήρε το αυτί μου ότι μόλις μάθεις τη δουλειά θα κάνεις δικό σου κόμβο!!!  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Γιαννη συνδεθηκες στο AP; Θα παρεις αυτόματα Ip δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τίποτα. Απλα ενημερωσε με και πες και του Mιχάλη να συνδεθει γιατι εχασα το τηλ του.

----------


## msofos

Αντε και μεταλλικός (σιδερένιος , ατσάλινος κ.λπ.)
Παιδιά θα λείπω αυτή την εβδομάδα. 
Μόλις έρθω θα συνδεθώ, αλλά max να μου επιτρέψεις να κρατήσω τη γνωστή ΙΡ μου, γιατί τη θέλω static.  ::  

Max τί έγινε το Linksys. Εφτιαξες το ίδιο ή το άλλαξες;

----------


## DotKom

> Γιαννη συνδεθηκες στο AP; Θα παρεις αυτόματα Ip δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τίποτα. Απλα ενημερωσε με και πες και του Mιχάλη να συνδεθει γιατι εχασα το τηλ του.


Όλα ΟΚ ΜΑΧ...

Ο Μιχάλης σε βρήκε μόνος του  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Λοιπον αν και απαντησα στα Pm Να σας πω οτι προς το παρον θα εχετε ip Μεσω DHCP. Επίσης to range με τα ip εχει αλλαξει και παίρνετε ip πανω απο 10.42.48.100 Οπότε οι παλιές Ip δεν ισχύουν. Τωρα για οσους θελουν static μολις επιστρεψω απο τις διακοπές. Την εβδομάδα που μας ερχεται πρεπει να βγαλω το λινκ με Kats γιατι το εχω αμελήσει πολύ. Οπως σας ειπα και παραπανω θα γινουν αρκετες αλλαγές στον Κομβο τόσο απο πλευρας υπηρεσιών οσο και αναβαθμιση στον εξοπλισμό. Λιγο υπομονή μεχρι το τελος Αυγούστου.  :: 

Ακόμα ενας Νεος Client συνδεθηκε στο Ap.
Καλώς Ηλθες Πάνο  ::  

Το linksys Μιχάλη το εφτιαξα.

----------


## DotKom

Καλές διακοπές Σίμο.. και καλή επιστροφή !
Καλές διακοπές σε όλους .

----------


## maxfuels

Nα ενημερωσω οτι οι Ιστοσελίδες του κόμβου μεσω Inet δεν προβαλονται λογω της λήξης συμβολαιου της Adsl. Απο Σεπτέμβρη που θα επιστρεψουμε και θα ειναι ΠΑΧΙΕΣ οι .. ΜΥΓΕΣ ! θα ειναι και πάλι UP.  ::

----------


## Bark

Μονο οι μύγες θα είναι παχιές Σιμο;  ::   ::  :  ::  
Καλά μπάνια και καλές διακοπές.

----------


## maxfuels

Επιστροφή στην βαση μας. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους και απο αυτη την εβδομάδα φουλ οι μηχανές για Αναβαθμίσεις υπηρεσιών και λινκ.

----------


## DotKom

Καλή συνέχεια και από εμένα...

----------


## bedrock

Σίμο έχεις περιθώριο για άλλο link?

----------


## msofos

Κανένα καφέ..........  ::   ::   ::   ::  
(Για το "Καλό Χειμώνα").

----------


## maxfuels

Καλή Ιδεα Μιχάλη αντε να μαζευτουμε να τα πουμε. Κανονίζουμε την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα αν εχετε χρονο, αλλιως παμε απο Δευτερα.

----------


## msofos

Κοίτα φίλε μου...
Εκανα την αρχή με την πρόταση και τελικά θα μείνω απ' έξω.
Πέμπτη θα δουλεύω μέχρι αργά και από Δευτέρα μπαίνω για εγχείριση μηνίσκου. Δεν πειράζει, κανονίστε εσείς κι αν δεν μπορώ όταν βρεθείτε, θα τα πούμε άλλη στιγμή.  ::   ::

----------


## msofos

Καλά, ρε σείς, μη σκοτώνεστε ποιος θα μου πρωτοστείλει τα "περαστικά"...  ::   ::   ::  
Τέλος πάντων, έγινε η εγχείρηση και κωλοβαράω κουτσαίνοντας λίγο. Θα τον πιούμε εκείνον τον καφέ???

----------


## DotKom

Περαστικά σου Μιχάλη.. σιδερένιος !!!

Κάνει να πιείς καφέ;  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Περαστικα Μιχαλη και Σιδερενιος ! ! ! ! ! !

----------


## B52

Max τo link μας με τα διαφορα καλουδια και πειραγματα εφτασε 30Μbit both σε bandwith test...  ::  
Μπορεις να το τσεκαρεις και στο Prtg....  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Μπραβο ρε Τασο. Αντε να πάμε για το Link Αγ. Θεοδωροι - Σαλαμίνα - Αιγινα.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ποπο ειχα καιρο να διαβασω φορουμ με τα τρεξιματα κ εχω μινει πισω, τι καμπανε κ ιστοριες βλεπω  ::  max συγνωμη ρε αλλα δεν το ειχα διαβασει οτι χριαστεις εχεις πμ με το νεο μου τηλ... φισικα αν δεν σκαρφαλωνω εγω ποιος θα σκαρφαλωνει  :Stick Out Tongue: , καλη αναρωση και στον msofo  ::

----------


## B52

router upgrade 2.9.27 routing test - bgpd filters

----------


## maxfuels

> router upgrade 2.9.27 routing test - bgpd filters


  ::  ο βηταπενηνταδυός εχει παρει σβάρνα ολους τους ρούτερς και τραβάει Upgrade ! Για σου ρε Τασο Αρχοντα !

----------


## NetTraptor

Βγηκε παγανια ο Χαρος... καποιον μου θυμιζει  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Την Κυριακή το πρωί πραγματοποιήθηκαν εργασίες καθαρισμού στο server και router του Κόμβου ( Παρέμεινε Κλειστός για 1 ώρα ).

Νέος Μόνιμος Client του κόμβου απο το Σάββατο είναι ο user: Doddis Καλώς ηλθες στην παρέα μας Θοδωρή  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα θα γίνουν εργασίες αναβάθμισης Software - Hardware στον κόμβο. ΘΑ γίνουν διακοπές στον Server και στον Router.... Απο εχτές 27/9 το Ap δείχνει να παρέδωσε πνεύμα  ::  Για καποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανείς client. Σαν 1η φαση θα φάει ενα Hard Reset και βλέπουμε ....

----------


## kontak

max άμα χρειαστείς βοήθεια πές μου,θα μπορώ μέχρι καποια ώρα να έρθω να σε βοηθήσω!!

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ Kontak ολα ειναι και παλι UP  ::  Ειχε φρικάρει το linksys αλλα το ξεμπούκωσα  ::

----------


## B52

> Ειχε φρικάρει το linksys αλλα το ξεμπούκωσα


Mπουζι ηθελε ?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> Ειχε φρικάρει το linksys αλλα το ξεμπούκωσα 
> 
> 
> Mπουζι ηθελε ?


ειχε βραχυκυκλώσει το μπουζί απο το πολύ leecharisma LOL

----------


## maxfuels

O WebServer του κόμβου ειναι σε λειτουργία απο την Δευτέρα 2/10/2006
Οι σελίδες που ειναι διαθεσιμες μεσω Wifi & Internet είναι:

1. Η ιστοσελίδα Μaxgamers στην διευθυνση: http://www.maxgamers.ath.cx

2. Η ιστοσελίδα Dc.Μaxfuels που εμφανίζει την στατιστική του Dc Hub, καθως και τις τελευταίες εγγραφές των μελών στην διεύθυνση: http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx

Τις επόμενες ημέρες θα λειτουργήσουν και άλλες υπηρεσίες ( *Εκτός του WBAY υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά για το AWMN* )

----------


## maxfuels

Σήμερα θα γίνουν αρκετές αλλαγές στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει ο Κόμβος.

*ΚΑΤΑΡΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ GAME SERVERS*
1. Cs 1.6 Dedicated Server
2. BF2 Server
3. CoD2

*ΔΙΑΤΗΡΟΥΝΤΑΙ*
1. Dc Hub = Dc.maxfuels.awmn
2. Wifi & Inet Services 
a. http://www.maxgamers.ath.cx
b. http://www.wbay.awmn
c. http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx
d. http://www.webserver.maxfuels.awmn
e. http://www.cs.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## nOiz

Ωρε MaX γιατί κόβεις το BF2??  ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Γιάννη τα κόβω για 2 λόγους.

1. Καταναλώνω πολλούς πόρους στον υπολογιστή
2. Δεν υπάρχει κίνηση απο θέμα παιχτών. ( κρίμα τις ωρες που αφιέρωσα )

Γενικά εχω ξενερώσει να σου πω και την αλήθεια απο την συμπεριφορά ορισμένων απέναντι μου και επειδή δεν θελω να χαλάω την καρδιά μου με κανένα ( πραγμα που εχει γίνει με ΗΔΗ με ενα παλιό μου φίλο και τωρα δεν μιλάμε ) καλύτερα να τα σταματήσω. Υπαρχει πιθανότητα να κατεβάσω και τα υπόλοιπα ισως και τον Κόμβο.

----------


## nOiz

> Υπαρχει πιθανότητα να κατεβάσω και τα υπόλοιπα ισως και τον Κόμβο.


Ε όχι κι έτσι ρε συ Σίμο, δεν αξίζει να ρίξεις τόσο κόπο στα σκυλιά επειδή τσακώθηκες με 2-3... Εντάξει τα game services αλλά όχι και τον κόμβο, σκέψου όσους εξυπηρετείς με αυτόν...

----------


## maxfuels

Επειδή εχω χασει την μπάλλα με τους Clients λόγω του Dhcp που παίζει στο AP του κόμβου ας γράψουμε την λίστα και αν καποιος δεν βλεπει το ονομα του ας το συμπληρώσει.

1.Sofucker
2.Miltos
3.DotΚom
4.Msofos
5.Doddis
6.Talian

*Ερωτηση* : Ποιες ειναι οι 2 κοπέλλες ( VasoPc ) & ( Maria ) που συνδέονται στο AP εχει κανείς ιδέα  ::   ::  ( Λέτε να ειναι οι καινουργιες μου Γειτόνισσες ;;;;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## kakis

> Επειδή εχω χασει την μπάλλα με τους Clients λόγω του Dhcp που παίζει στο AP του κόμβου ας γράψουμε την λίστα και αν καποιος δεν βλεπει το ονομα του ας το συμπληρώσει.
> 
> 1.Sofucker
> 2.Miltos
> 3.Dotocom
> 4.Msofos
> 5.Doddis
> 
> *Ερωτηση* : *Ποιες ειναι οι 2 κοπέλλες ( VasoPc ) & ( Maria ) που συνδέονται στο AP εχει κανείς ιδέα   ( Λέτε να ειναι οι καινουργιες μου Γειτόνισσες ;;;;*      )


Εεεεεεεεπ παντρεμένος άνθρωπος!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Eγω απλά ρώτησα μηπως ειναι κανεις απο τα γνωστα παιδιά που συνδέονται και .. απλά εχουν βαφτίσει τα pc τους  ::

----------


## DotKom

> Επειδή εχω χασει την μπάλλα με τους Clients λόγω του Dhcp που παίζει στο AP του κόμβου ας γράψουμε την λίστα και αν καποιος δεν βλεπει το ονομα του ας το συμπληρώσει.
> 
> 1.Sofucker
> 2.Miltos
> 3.Dotocom
> 4.Msofos
> 5.Doddis
> 
> *Ερωτηση* : Ποιες ειναι οι 2 κοπέλλες ( VasoPc ) & ( Maria ) που συνδέονται στο AP εχει κανείς ιδέα   ( Λέτε να ειναι οι καινουργιες μου Γειτόνισσες ;;;;      )


Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Dotocom βρε συ;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ωχ πατάτα .. δεν το είδα  ::

----------


## DotKom

Έλα βρε συ δεν τρέχει τίποτα... θα κεράσεις καφέ στο fight club !!!

----------


## maxfuels

Οποτε θελεις κερνάω. Απο Εβδομαδα να κανονισουμε  ::

----------


## kakis

> Eγω απλά ρώτησα μηπως ειναι κανεις απο τα γνωστα παιδιά που συνδέονται και .. απλά εχουν βαφτίσει τα pc τους


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## msofos

Ο γιατρός μου επέτρεψε τον καφφέ ...  ::  

Υ.Γ. max, είναι ακόμη ένας client ο tallian.

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ Μιχάλη κανονίζουμε ενα Ραντεβού στο FightClub να τα πούμε ολοι παρέα. Πείτε ποια ημερα θέλετε να βρεθούμε αντε γιατί εχουμε χαθεί.

----------


## maxfuels

Υπάρχει ενα Free If ελεύθερο σε Α. Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς ;

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Υπάρχει ενα Free If ελεύθερο σε Α. Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς ;


Στείλε κανένα PM στον sotirisk αν σε ενδιαφέρει. Τελειώνει σήμερα τις εξετάσεις του και θα έχει ελεύθερο χρόνο.

----------


## maxfuels

Ok θα μιλήσω με τον Σωτήρη για το λίνκ.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα και ώρα 07.00 συνάντηση στο Fightclub. Μπορείτε να ελθετε η να το κανουμε αλλη ημέρα ;

----------


## msofos

Μπορώ. (εκτός απροόπτου)...

----------


## DotKom

Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί.. μη φάω και δεύτερη απουσία..

----------


## maxfuels

οκ Ραντεβού στις 7.00 σημερα. Αλλα μην αργησετε  ::

----------


## DotKom

Θα είμαι εκεί από τις 6:30 !!!! 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

H Κεντρική Σελίδα του κόμβου άλλαξε και θα βελτιωθεί περισσότερο. Ειναι Πλέον διαθέσιμη και μέσω Ιντερνετ στην δ/νση:

http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx

----------


## maxfuels

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Θέλω να διευκρινίσω ένα θέμα που αφορά την λειτουργία του AP.
Οπως θα γνωρίζετε οι περισσότεροι Clients του κόμβου μας, η απόδοση IP γίνετε με Dhcp. Οι κυριότεροι λόγοι για τους οποίους εχει γίνει αυτό είναι:

1. Η άμεση πρόσβαση στο Ap απο οποιοδήποτε σημείο εύκολα και γρήγορα δίχως καθυστέρηση.
2. Η αποφυγή λειτουργίας απροσκοπων εργασιών - Λειτουργιών απο μερίδα πελατών που επιβαρύνουν την πρόσβαση των υπολοίπων στο AP.

Με αφορμή λοιπόν τα παραπάνω αλλά και για την καλύτερη διευκόλυνση ΟΛΩΝ, το AP θα συνεχίσει την λειτουργία του με την χρήση του Dhcp. Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν συμφωνεί με την πολιτική λειτουργίας του κόμβου μπορεί να αναζητήσει νέο AP, που προσφέρει Static Ip. Το Ap είναι ανοιχτό για όλους τους παλιούς και νέους πελάτες της περιοχής μας, αρκεί να σεβαστούν την πολιτική του κόμβου.

----------


## maxfuels

Οι πελάτες του κόμβου είναι:

1.Panos ( Sofucker ) 
2.Miltos
3.DotΚom 
4.Msofos 
5.Doddis 
6.Talian 
7.Manos (Peristeri)

----------


## NiKoSaEi

καλα ο manos περιστερι στον Αταραχο δεν συνδεθηκε?Εγω τον συνδεσα!
Α Ρε μανο βγες να πεις και κανα ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## maxfuels

> καλα ο manos περιστερι στον Αταραχο δεν συνδεθηκε?Εγω τον συνδεσα!
> Α Ρε μανο βγες να πεις και κανα ευχαριστω!!!!



Σε εμένα μου εστειλε πμ και μου ειπε οτι συνδεθηκε στο δικό μου AP.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Πάλι πίσω.
Αντιμετώπιζα κάποια προβλήματα με το linksys (πλημμύρισε) αλλά το επανέφερα.
Πάλι up και πάλι στην παρέα σας.

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ Πάνο καλώς ηλθες .

----------


## maxfuels

Με αφορμή την ασύρματη παρουσία του κόμβου AWMN 4002 και τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε, σκεφτήκαμε ότι θα ήταν μια καλή κίνηση να είστε ακόμα πιο κοντά στην ενημέρωση. Ετσι για τους φίλους της αυτοκίνησης εχουμε ευχάριστα νέα.
Από τις 31/10/2006 η ειδησεογραφική σελίδα αγώνων αυτοκινήτου http://www.maxfuels.com μεταφέρθηκε στο webserver του κόμβου Maxfuels (awmn 4002 ). Η ιστοσελίδα με δυναμική παρουσία εδώ και 7 χρόνια, συνεργάζεται με τις τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ - ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - AUTO SPRINT LIVE του κυρίου Στράτου Φωτεινέλλη και ενημερώνει καθημερινά εκατοντάδες φιλάθλους των μηχανοκίνητων σπορ. Γίνετε η 1η ιστοσελίδα του χώρου που είναι διαθέσιμη και για τα μέλη του AWMN μέσω της ηλ. διεύθυνσης http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn Είναι ευκαιρία λοιπόν να είστε συνεχώς ενημερωμένοι για όλα τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα με ένα ασύρματο .. κλικ.
Το maxfuels έχει διοργανώσει και παρουσιάσει με μεγάλη επιτυχία μοναδικά Events ( Face2Face ) με κόντρες αυτοκινήτων μέσα σε οργανωμένη πίστα ( Cirquit Μεγάρων ), ( Drift Challenge ) αγώνες δεξιοτεχνίας σε Αθήνα, Καλαμάτα, Εύβοια, Λάρνακα, και έχει λάβει μέρος σε αρκετούς αγώνες με το δικό της αγωνιστικό αυτοκίνητο και πολλές διακρίσεις. Στηρίζει τις προσπάθειες του Πρωταθλητή Ελλάδος Μιχάλη Ευθυμίου με Ford Escort WRC αλλά και πολλών ακόμα οδηγών.
Το Δημοσιογραφικό δυναμικό αποτελείται από καταξιωμένους έλληνες δημοσιογράφους Δ.Λιβέρης - Σ. Πετρόπουλος, Β. Σαριμπαλίδης. Την επιμέλεια της σελίδας έχει ο γνωστός σε εσάς -=Μ|Α|Χ=- και κατά τους άλλους Σίμος Σοφός.

Επισκεφτείτε τις σελίδες από Inet :
http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx
http://www.maxgamers.ath.cx

και από Wireless
http://www.wbay.awmn
http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn
http://cs.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## [email protected]

::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

> Με αφορμή την ασύρματη παρουσία του κόμβου AWMN 4002 και τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε, σκεφτήκαμε ότι θα ήταν μια καλή κίνηση να είστε ακόμα πιο κοντά στην ενημέρωση. Ετσι για τους φίλους της αυτοκίνησης εχουμε ευχάριστα νέα.
> Από τις 31/10/2006 η ειδησεογραφική σελίδα αγώνων αυτοκινήτου http://www.maxfuels.com μεταφέρθηκε στο webserver του κόμβου Maxfuels (awmn 4002 ). Η ιστοσελίδα με δυναμική παρουσία εδώ και 7 χρόνια, συνεργάζεται με τις τηλεοπτικές εκπομπές ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ - ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ - AUTO SPRINT LIVE του κυρίου Στράτου Φωτεινέλλη και ενημερώνει καθημερινά εκατοντάδες φιλάθλους των μηχανοκίνητων σπορ. Γίνετε η 1η ιστοσελίδα του χώρου που είναι διαθέσιμη και για τα μέλη του AWMN μέσω της ηλ. διεύθυνσης http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn Είναι ευκαιρία λοιπόν να είστε συνεχώς ενημερωμένοι για όλα τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα με ένα ασύρματο .. κλικ.
> Το maxfuels έχει διοργανώσει και παρουσιάσει με μεγάλη επιτυχία μοναδικά Events ( Face2Face ) με κόντρες αυτοκινήτων μέσα σε οργανωμένη πίστα ( Cirquit Μεγάρων ), ( Drift Challenge ) αγώνες δεξιοτεχνίας σε Αθήνα, Καλαμάτα, Εύβοια, Λάρνακα, και έχει λάβει μέρος σε αρκετούς αγώνες με το δικό της αγωνιστικό αυτοκίνητο και πολλές διακρίσεις. Στηρίζει τις προσπάθειες του Πρωταθλητή Ελλάδος Μιχάλη Ευθυμίου με Ford Escort WRC αλλά και πολλών ακόμα οδηγών.
> Το Δημοσιογραφικό δυναμικό αποτελείται από καταξιωμένους έλληνες δημοσιογράφους Δ.Λιβέρης - Σ. Πετρόπουλος, Β. Σαριμπαλίδης. Την επιμέλεια της σελίδας έχει ο γνωστός σε εσάς -=Μ|Α|Χ=- και κατά τους άλλους Σίμος Σοφός.
> 
> Επισκεφτείτε τις σελίδες από Inet :
> http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx
> http://www.maxgamers.ath.cx
> 
> ...



Ωραίος!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Με αφορμή την ασύρματη παρουσία του κόμβου AWMN 4002 και τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε, σκεφτήκαμε ότι θα ήταν μια καλή κίνηση να είστε ακόμα πιο κοντά στην ενημέρωση. Ετσι για τους φίλους της αυτοκίνησης εχουμε ευχάριστα νέα.


Μπράβο Σίμο, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να υπάρχει "περιεχόμενο" στο δίκτυό μας!

----------


## maxfuels

*Καλές Γιορτές με Δώρα* 

Λίγες ημέρες μας χωρίζουν από τις Άγιες ημέρες των Χριστουγέννων . Φέτος τα Χριστούγεννα το ΜAXFUELS θα το γιορτάσει στο δικό του σπίτι στην δική του φιλόξενη ζεστή γωνιά μαζί με όλους τους φίλους και επισκέπτες του. Ο δικός μας Webserver η αλλιώς ο Εξυπηρετητής μας είναι εξοπλισμένος με όλα τα τεχνολογικά καλούδια που μπορούν και προσφέρουν ταχύτητα - ασφάλεια και άπλετο χώρο φιλοξενίας. Είναι το ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ Racing Portal στην Ελλάδα που προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του τόσο από το Internet όσο και από το Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών ( Α.Μ.Δ.Α ). Στον Webserver ήδη φιλοξενούνται σελίδες γνωστών Ελλήνων αγωνιζομένων ενώ σε πολύ λίγες ημέρες θα ξεκινήσει την λειτουργία της ακόμα μια Ιστοσελίδα πασίγνωστης Αγωνιστικής Λέσχης. Για όλα αυτά που ήρθαν αλλά και από αυτά που θα έρθουν ήρθε η ώρα να γιορτάσουμε μαζί σας, να χαρούμε όλοι μαζί και να περάσουμε όμορφες στιγμές. Για τις φετινές γιορτινές ημέρες εξασφαλίσαμε τα 8 Καλύτερα Racing Games που θα σας κρατήσουν για ώρες στον υπολογιστή σας. Λάβετε μέρος σε αγώνες Ταχύτητας , F1 , WRC , Dragster ακόμα και Drift με τα υπέροχα παιχνίδια που εξασφαλίσαμε. Θα τα βρείτε στην ενότητα των Downloads, μαζί με όμορφα Wallpapers. Από την πλευρά μας δεν έχουμε να σας πούμες τίποτε άλλο παρά …ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ καλές γιορτές και ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ! Θα είμαστε πάλι κοντά σας ακόμα πιο δυναμικοί την νέα χρονιά ! Οι εκπλήξεις ποτέ δεν σταματούν.

http://www.maxfuels.com ( Inet ) http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn ( Wifi )

----------


## maxfuels

O Server ειναι down αφου παρέδωσε το πνεύμα του ο δίσκος  ::  Θα γίνει αλλαγη δίσκου και oταν περάσω τα back up θα ειναι ολες οι υπηρεσίες up. Ελπίζω στις 8.00 το βραδυ σημερα να ειμαστε οκ

----------


## maxfuels

o server ειναι και πάλι up.

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο Σίμο, αειθαλής, εσύ και οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου σου!

Και πάλι εύγε!  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το παλεύω ακόμα ... 

Ευχαριστώ φίλε  ::

----------


## maxfuels

2η φορά χτύπησε δίσκος (BAD Tracks ) και τώρα με μεγάλες απώλειες. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες του Κόμβου είναι Down μέχρι να δω τι θα κάνω..... Ο Αι Βασίλης μου την .. εκανε φέτος.....  :: 

Χαθηκαν οι Ιστοσελίδες ( Maxfuels / Cs Maxfuels / Wbay)
Και ο Game Server Counter Strike 

Με λίγα λόγια τον *ΗΠΙΑΑΑΑΜΕΕΕΕΕΕ*  ::

----------


## kontak

Α ρε max με τις καντεμιές σου,ελπίζω να έχεις κάνει τα κατάλλλα backup και να γλιτώσεις μην τα στήνεις όλα από την αρχή.
Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## BladeWS

Ποο...πακέτο...  ::  
Υπομονή να τα ξανασηκώσεις οπως παλιά....
Στο μόνο που μπορώ να βοηθήσω είναι στον CS serv...

----------


## maxfuels

Επειτα απο πολύ .. κόπο εχω καταφέρει να σηκώσω το Dc Hub και Cs Server. Δυστυχώς χάθηκε η Ιστοσελίδα του Cs.Maxfuels.awmn Και το Maxfuels Racing Vortal μαζί με ολο το υλικό !  ::

----------


## DotKom

Έλα βρε Max.. μη στεναχωριέσαι.. εσύ να είσαι καλά και όλα τα άλλα φτιάχνονται.
Εύχομαι με τον καινούργιο χρόνο να είναι όλα UP και καλύτερα απο πρίν..
Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία.

----------


## msofos

Καλώς σας βρίσκω όλους και σας εύχομαι χρόνια πολλά και Ευτυχισμένος ο νέος χρόνος. 
Να χαιρόμαστε τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους που είναι για μας ανεκτίμητο αγαθό. Και μάλιστα μερικοί από μας το χρόνο που φεύγει αυξήθηκαν  ::  (τ' ακούς dot). Πολλές πολλές ευχές και για τον καινούριο.

Α! και καλά links, downloads, forwards, queries, developing, compilations .....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Καλή χρονιά και Χρόνια ΠΟΛΛΑ με ΥΓΕΙΑ σε ΟΛΟΥΣ !!!!!

----------


## DotKom

Καλή χρονιά και Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους με υγεία και ευτυχία.
Ο καινούργιος χρόνος να φέρει σε όλους όλα όσα στέρησαν οι προηγούμενοι !!!

----------


## PrettyMaids

Ενημερωση απλα πως στην περιοχη παιζει ενα AP ακομα
αν υπαρχουν Clients ευπροσδεκτοι

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=366427#366427

maxfuels Πως πας ρε Ψυχη ? ;p

----------


## maxfuels

Μπράβο Σταθη ! Ετσι ετσι η Περιοχή μας εχει γίνει κορυφαία. Καλά ειμαι ειδικα οταν διαβαζω ευχάριστα νέα  ::

----------


## maxfuels

::  *Διακοπή λειτουργίας του Dc Hub απο σήμερα 07/02/2007.* 

 ::  Μείωση ταχύτητας πρόσβασης στο Ap. ( 1mbps ) ( Αν δεν σταματήσετε να Leecharete ασύστολα μερικοί θα σταματήσω την λειτουργία του )  ::  Εχω πει επανειλλημενα να μην κανετε καταχρηση του Ap εις βάρος των αλλων clients !

----------


## B52

> *Διακοπή λειτουργίας του Dc Hub απο σήμερα 07/02/2007.*


Αν θες φερε να το σηκωσουμε σπιτι μου...  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Δυστυχώς πρέπει να το κλείσω γιατί εχω πρόβλημα με το pc που το εχω στήσει. Εχτες και σήμερα το πρωί διαπίστωσα οτι η θερμοκρασία του επεξεργαστή ηταν 60 βαθμούς.  ::  Φαντάσου αν ανοίξει ο καιρός τι θα γίνει... Για να μην πάρω λοιπόν καμιά φωτιά στο δωμάτιο και καεί και το σπίτι μαζί, καλύτερα να το κλείσω και να εχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Εχω ενα ετοιμο pc θα δοκιμάσω το απόγευμα να δω αν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει, στις ανάγκες για το hub ... + webserver... *Χρειάζομαι επειγόντως RAM* 2x256 sdram

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Μείωση ταχύτητας πρόσβασης στο Ap. ( 1mbps ) ( Αν δεν σταματήσετε να Leecharete ασύστολα μερικοί θα σταματήσω την λειτουργία του )  Εχω πει επανειλλημενα να μην κανετε καταχρηση του Ap εις βάρος των αλλων clients !


Οποιος Client θελει για να χαλαρωσουμε το AP του max, ας κανει και ενα scan προς τα εδω

Υπαρχει μονο ενας Client πανω και μπορει να αντεξει ακομα 3 να παιζουν ανετα

----------


## alasondro

> Μείωση ταχύτητας πρόσβασης στο Ap. ( 1mbps ) ( Αν δεν σταματήσετε να Leecharete ασύστολα μερικοί θα σταματήσω την λειτουργία του )  Εχω πει επανειλλημενα να μην κανετε καταχρηση του Ap εις βάρος των αλλων clients !


βάλε qos και limit ανα πελάτη....

----------


## PrettyMaids

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
>   Μείωση ταχύτητας πρόσβασης στο Ap. ( 1mbps ) ( Αν δεν σταματήσετε να Leecharete ασύστολα μερικοί θα σταματήσω την λειτουργία του )  Εχω πει επανειλλημενα να μην κανετε καταχρηση του Ap εις βάρος των αλλων clients !
> 
> 
> βάλε qos και limit ανα πελάτη....



Η αλλη ληση ειναι να μηραστουν επιτελους στα AP της περιοχης

----------


## maxfuels

Υπάρχει ενα If ελεύθερο για λίνκ. Υπάρχει καποιο ενδιαφέρον ;

----------


## maxfuels

Νέες Υπηρεσίες Λειτουργούν στον server του Κόμβου.

1. *Ftp Server* ip: 10.42.48.66 ( Ελεύθερη πρόσβαση ) με καθημερινή ενημέρωση.

2. *Νέα Ιστοσελίδα*  http://www.overclock.ath.cx & http://overclock.maxfuels.awmn ( Ειδήσεις - Αρχεία - Φόρουμ ) σχετική με τις επιδόσεις - βελτιώσεις Η/Υ .

3. *Νέο σελίδα του Κόμβου*  http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx & http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn

4. *Dc Hub ip: 10.42.48.66* ( Dc.maxfuels.awmn ) Up Again

----------


## maxfuels

Μετά απο τα καρεκλοπόδαρα που επεσαν εχτές, είχαμε και απώλειες .... 
Το link με Jbond ειχε διακοπές ( το feeder εχει 5 λιτρα νερό μέσα και η σακούλα που το προστάτευε εχει κρεμάσει σαν βυζί γριάς μέχρι κάτω  ::  
Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα ανέβω ταράτσα για συντήρηση - καθάρισμα ... οπότε ο κόμβος θα είναι Κάτω για 1 ωρα περίπου απο 4 - 5 μμ.

Εντοπιστηκε χρήστης που χρησ. static ip *10.42.48.125*  απο το Ap, δίχως να εχει ενημερώσει.... Για τον λόγο αυτό παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει με π.μ μαζί μου. Η mac address του Linksys που χρησ. ο εν λόγω χρήστης εχει BAN. Επίσης στο Ap μπήκε Traffic Limiter. Τώρα πλέον νομίζω οτι δεν θα εχετε πρόβλημα.  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το Σ.Κ εγιναν εργασίες συντήρησης σε ολο τον εξοπλισμό του κόμβου απο τα πιατα μεχρι και τους Servers. Υπήρξαν αρκετές διακοπές, αλλά ηταν αναγκαίο. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία οσως φίλων συνδέονται στο Dc. Hub

 ::  Στο τελικό στάδιο δοκιμών βρίσκεται η Νέα Υπηρεσία που θα προσφέρεται μόνο στους χρήστες του AWMN. Ο Multimedia Server θα προσφέρει σε λίγες ημέρες 24/7, *Μουσική* - *Ταινίες* - *Chat Room*  - *Live Cam* ( Με ζωντανή πανοραμική εικόνα απο τον ιστό του κόμβου το Λεκανοπέδιο της Αττικής ) μέσα απο μια και μόνο σελίδα....

----------


## DotKom

Μπράβο Max !!!! 

Τέτοια μας κάνεις και μας τρελαίνεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpet

Μπράβο Σίμο!!!!

keep enjoying.... 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Χρήστο και Γιάννη. Ελπίζω μέχρι το Σ.Κ να ξεκινήσει η κανονική του λειτουργία. Απλά εχουν μείνει κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που πρέπει να τακτοποιήσω πριν βγεί το project στον αέρα.

----------


## msofos

Σκίσε συν-ονόματε...  ::  Και το site είναι πολύ καλλιτεχνικό...

----------


## maxfuels

::  Που χαθηκατε ολοι σας  ::  Πρέπει να κανουμε καμιά συγκεντρωση να τα πουμε οπως τον παλιο καλο καιρό.

----------


## B52

Aλλαξε στην υπογραφη σου το λινκ απο 

http://www.overclock.maxfuels.awmn

σε http://overclock.maxfuels.awmn

----------


## acoul

Σίμο, θα υπάρχει από την άλλη εβδομάδα ένα πιάτο από Σύνταγμα #57 που θα κοιτάει προς τα εσένα ... !!

----------


## maxfuels

Έχεις δίκιο Τάσο για την παρατήρηση λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας το εχω γράψει λάθος  ::  το σωστό είναι : http://overclock.maxfuels.awmn για Ασύρματη Πρόσβαση. Το http://www.overclock.ath.cx μέσω Internet είναι σωστό και λειτουργεί Ταχύτατα.

*Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## maxfuels

> Σίμο, θα υπάρχει από την άλλη εβδομάδα ένα πιάτο από Σύνταγμα #57 που θα κοιτάει προς τα εσένα ... !!


  ::  Ok Αλέξανδρε Αναμένω ....

----------


## jamesbond

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΜΕΓΙΣΤΕ ΣΙΜΟ!!!!

----------


## maxfuels

Που είσαι ρε Σταύρο ;  ::

----------


## DotKom

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους !!!!

----------


## maxfuels

Λοιπόν εχουμε κάποια ασχημα νέα σχετικά με το Ap του κόμβου. Απο σήμερα διακόπηκε η λειτουργία του λόγω του ότι συνελήφθη και 2ος client να κάνει χρηση στατικής ip δίχως να με εχει ρωτήσει. Απο την στιγμή που ενα δευτερο περιστατικό μεσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα δημιουργεί προβλήματα στην ευρυθμη λειτουργία του κόμβου, και επειδή δεν μπορώ και δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμένος να κάνω των αστυφύλακα, διακόπτω την λειτουργία του. Λυπάμε πολύ για αυτούς που αγνόησαν τα όσα είχα προσφέρει στην περιοχή τόσο καιρό και προσπάθησαν να επιβάλλουν με το *ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ*, το τρόπο λειτουργίας του Ap. 

 ::  *Το AP θα επαναλειτουργήσει τις επόμενες ημέρες με την ενεργοποίηση* 
a. MacFilter
b. WepKey με 128bit encryption
c. Dhcp server

Οσοι επιθυμούν να συνδεθούν πρέπει να μου στείλουν μέσω π.μ την mac address, για να λάβουν το WepKey.

----------


## maxfuels

Το Ap θα επαναλειτουργήσει απο αύριο Σάββατο 14/04/07 με ενεργοποιημένο Dhcp Server - Μac Filter - Wep Key με 128bit encryption. Πρόσβαση θα δωθεί μόνο σε όσους εχουν αποστείλει τις mac address . Το απόγευμα θα στείλω με pm το Wep Key σε αυτούς που εστειλαν τις Mac και εχουν πάρει το ΟΚ

1. Dotcom OK
2. Doddis OK
3. fotagogos OK
4. Terminator OK
5. milton OK
6. Msofos = Δεν εχει αποστείλει αναμένω π.μ
7. Talian »»
8. portnoy »»

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Σιμο κανονησε ενα καφεδακι,υπαρχει νεο αιμα και παιδια που εχουν μπει και θελουν να μπουν στο δικτυο!Καλο ειναι να τα πουμε!  ::  

Εννοειτε μετα την Τριτη  ::

----------


## msofos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους.
Δευτέρα επιστρέφω και θα σου στείλω τη Mac Adr. Σίμο.
Να πιούμε και τον καφέ παιδιά...

----------


## maxfuels

Οκ θα κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε. Προς το παρών βλεπω πολύ κόσμο μέσα στο Ap και εχω χασει λίγο την μπάλλα  ::  Το εχω αφήσει ελεύθερο δεν ενεργοποίησα το MacFilter γιατι δεν μου ερχεται καλά να μείνει καποιος απέξω, παρά τα χουνέρια που μου εχου κανει. Τελος πάντων θα περιμένω και τον Μιχάλη ( Msofo) να επιστρέψει και θα κανονίσουμε ενα καφεδάκι.

----------


## PrettyMaids

Καλησπερα και απο μενα παλι μετα απο καιρο, κανενας απο ολους δεν πιανει εμενα να συνδεθει να ξελασπωσεις Σιμο?

----------


## maxfuels

Δεν ξερω Στάθη μακάρι να ερθει καποιος προς τα εκει να χαλαρώσει λιγο η κίνηση απο εδώ.

----------


## maxfuels

*Ενημέρωση.*

Ενημερώνω τους πελάτες του Κόμβου ότι στις ηλ. Δ/νσεις:
1. http://www.maxfuels.ath.cx (Inet)
2. http://webserver.maxfuels.awmn (Wifi)

Λειτουργεί η ιστοσελίδα AWMN 4002 με όλα τα νέα που αφορούν τον κόμβο μας. Υπάρχουν χρήσιμες ανακοινώσεις και νέα σχετικά με υπηρεσίες που είναι διαθέσιμες για αυτούς. Θα τους παρακαλούσα να κάνουν Register με τα nickname που χρησ. στο AWMN και να απαντήσουν στα τόπικ που εχουν ανοιχτεί. 

 ::  Επίσης να υπενθυμίσω σε όσους ΔΕΝ εχουν καταχωρηθεί στο Wind οτι πρέπει να καταχωρηθούν.

----------


## maxfuels

Το πρόβλημα στο Ap αποκαταστάθηκε και ειναι σε λειτουργία.

----------


## maxfuels

::  Απο εχτές το απόγευμα το Link με B52 είναι εκτός λειτουργίας λόγω εργασιών. Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα είναι πάλι Up και με καλύτερη στόχευση. 

 ::  Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα αν ολα πάνε καλά θα βγεί και το λίνκ με τον κόμβο awmn 57 ( πλησίον Περιοχής Συντάγματος στο κέντρο της Αθήνας ).

 ::  Επίσης ενα σημαντικό Project που εχω προτείνει θα υλοποιηθεί μέσα στο Σ.Κ με την ταυτόχρονη συνεργασία του Ice αλλά και άλλων μελών του Φόρουμ.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=

----------


## maxfuels

Το λίνκ με B52 επαναλειτουργεί απο εχθές 17/05/07.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα γίνει προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με τον κόμβο awmn 57 , καθώς και εργασίες συντήρησης του ρουτερ. Για το λόγο αυτό θα υπάρξει διακοπή απο τις 5.00 - 7.00 μμ.

----------


## maxfuels

Υπάρχει ενα Interface ελεύθερο για BB. Το λινκ για το οποίο προσπάθησα να βγάλω δεν ειχε επιτυχία.  ::  Οποιος ενδιαφέρεται και εχει If ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για δοκιμές κλπ κλπ.

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα σας.
Αν υπάρχει ακόμα διαθέσιμο το If ενδιαφέρομαι για το BB Link.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας και την απάντηση σας.

Μπορείτε να "με δείτε" στο wind
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=7413
http://wind.awmn.net./?page=nodes&node=7413

----------


## koum6984

Σιμο δεν εβαλα το πιατο λογω προβληματος χωρου !!!!
κοιτα και την photo να καταλαβεις
αυριο εαν βρω το πηρα αλλιως αναμονη μεχρι να μου φερει ο top-gun 
μεσα στην εβδομαδα δηλαδη  :: 

και εισαι στην ιδια ευθεια με τον 6236 το οποιο σημαινει οτι δεν θα δυσκολευτω να σε βρω  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Αντε περιμένω  ::

----------


## maxfuels

Το AP του κόμβου μας αφησε χρόνους ...

----------


## msofos

::   ::   ::  

Χαιρετώ 

Μόλις γύρισα και δεν βρήκα δίκτυο την ψυλλιάστηκα.
Από τι πήγε? Από κεραυνό?

Πάντως, Σίμο, αν αποφασίσεις να ανανεώσεις το WRT, να ξέρεις οτι συμμετέχω.

----------


## DotKom

Σίμο και εγώ μέσα είμαι...

----------


## maxfuels

Παιδια ευχαριστω με την 1η ευκαιρία θα το ξανασηκώσω.

----------


## acoul

προσπαθήσαμε να αλφαδιάσουμε σήμερα από τον κόμβο #57 αλλά δεν ... έχουμε γυρίσει ένα πιάτο αρκετά πιο δεξιά, κλειδώσαμε στον igna. αν δεν βγει ένα από τα 2 λινκ το γυρνάμε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για επιπλέον ένα ακόμη πιατάκι ... λυπάμαι αλλά έπρεπε κάπου να αλφαδιάσουμε πριν φύγουμε ... αν υπάρχει ο οίστρος πάντως θα το βγάλουμε το λινκ, είμαστε απέναντι φάτσα κάρτα !!

----------

